# August 2013 First IUI - Anyone else?



## g_and_t

Hi ladies,

We have been ttc for almost 3 years now and have finally been given an appointment to start IUI in August - just waiting for AF to start to kick the process off :)

I'm 37 next month (wouldn't that be a great bday pressie) and DB is 42 and neither of us have conceived before so its been a long and frustrating process but I'm feeling positive about the IUI. 

We have unexplained infertility - had TV scan, HSG, Lap & Dye, blood tests and SA done and all normal. So I'm praying this works for us... 

Would be great to chat to some other first timers due to start next month. I'm due to start AF around 5th or 6th Aug... then the fun begins.

T xxx


----------



## Hopeful11511

I have been TTC for a year and I'm 31. My husband is 32. We started our very first IUI this week so we are trying to stay positive/hopeful this month. Did you start? I am doing injectibles/IUI and have my 3rd shot tonight. Let me know where you are in the process!


----------



## FindingKismet

g_and_t said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> We have been ttc for almost 3 years now and have finally been given an appointment to start IUI in August - just waiting for AF to start to kick the process off :)
> 
> I'm 37 next month (wouldn't that be a great bday pressie) and DB is 42 and neither of us have conceived before so its been a long and frustrating process but I'm feeling positive about the IUI.
> 
> We have unexplained infertility - had TV scan, HSG, Lap & Dye, blood tests and SA done and all normal. So I'm praying this works for us...
> 
> Would be great to chat to some other first timers due to start next month. I'm due to start AF around 5th or 6th Aug... then the fun begins.
> 
> T xxx

AF should start in a couple of days, then we will do IUI for the first time. Also trying to conceive #1 for years. Glad to have a buddy. Where are you now?


----------



## Hatethewait85

My hubby (30) and I (28 next mo) have been ttc about 2 years. All our testing so far has come back completely normal.

I just did my first IUI on 8/5 and I'm going crazy trying to be patient during the 2ww! We used femara 7.5mg cd 3-7.

Hopefully we all get our BFP this month!


----------



## Swtshae

I've been trying for two and a half years and we had our first IUI a week ago today. I took letrozole 5mg days 3-7. Went in On day 11 and had 4 large follicles. Triggered that day and I had IUI the next. Now just waiting. I can't drink, exercise, or anything major so I've been trying to relax and just give my worries to The Lord. The first week wasn't too bad, but I have gotten more anxious. Not sure why. Just need to get through the next week. I hope we get our BFP. I'm not doing any additional meds like progesterone. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hang in there Swtshae!! You are in the home stretch! Only a few more days to go. When do you test? I hope you get your BFP when you do!!

AFM- I'm not taking any meds after the IUI either and I'm planning to test on 8/15. 10dpiui. I don't think I'll be able to stay patient any longer than that... my hubby either! He's asking me every day to test. We are just so hopeful this will work!


----------



## Swtshae

The nurse said to test next Saturday which would be exactly two weeks since the IUI, but I'll test on Sunday just to give myself an extra day to see if AF shows. I really hope this is it. I'll keep you posted and please do the same.


----------



## maanda

Hi all, this is my first try at iui too. I'm 30 (dh 32) with pcos and have been on this ttc journey for 2 years in September.
Although I've done many cycles on injectables, this is the first cycle where I have ovulated before cd 18-22, so that's pretty exciting!
So long story short- scan cd 11 with a 15 and 13mm follie, triggered cd13 and iui cd 14 which was yesterday. Taking lp support in the way of pregnyl so no poas for me :(
Pretty sure the trigger worked yesterday as my temp rose this morning but would like it to go higher tomorrow am. So 1dpo today perhaps?
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## amazingLife

Hi,
Can i join you ladies,I will be doing my first iui in august,waiting for my AF hopefully by 17 aug.I will be doing injectibles iui , with gonal f and ovidril.


----------



## amazingLife

Goog luck all ladies and hopefully we can get insights from each other through out this journey!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

I was planning to start my first IUI cycle tomorrow ... I just emailed my Dr and got an out of office message that she is out until August 19th! WTF! I just told her last week and she failed to mention she was going away. So am I just supposed to wait a month?? Maybe someone else in her office will take me.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> The nurse said to test next Saturday which would be exactly two weeks since the IUI, but I'll test on Sunday just to give myself an extra day to see if AF shows. I really hope this is it. I'll keep you posted and please do the same.

I was told to test 2 weeks after my IUI as well but there is absolutely no way I'm holding out until then!! I wish I had your patience! Can you send some my way?? :winkwink:

I'll definitely keep you posted. GL testing on Sunday!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hi Maanda and amazingLife! I&#8217;m new to the site, but I&#8217;m already loving the built-in support from everyone on here. And it&#8217;s nice to have other people going through the same thing for the first time. 

Maanda - I didn&#8217;t know you couldn&#8217;t poas with pregny at all! I thought you just had to wait until it was out of your system? 

amazingLife &#8211; I&#8217;ve been wondering about injectibles. How did you decide to go that route instead of trying iui with oral medications?

Here&#8217;s to a good week for everyone!


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> I was planning to start my first IUI cycle tomorrow ... I just emailed my Dr and got an out of office message that she is out until August 19th! WTF! I just told her last week and she failed to mention she was going away. So am I just supposed to wait a month?? Maybe someone else in her office will take me.


Oh no!! I would definitely call the clinic first thing tomorrow AM to see what the deal is. Hopefully not all is lost. With my cycle of IUI I didn't need the doc until CD11 for my u/s. She had already sent in my prescription for letrozole with instructions on when to start it at my consult appointment a few weeks back. Did you get any of that information yet?


----------



## Swtshae

FindingKismet said:


> I was planning to start my first IUI cycle tomorrow ... I just emailed my Dr and got an out of office message that she is out until August 19th! WTF! I just told her last week and she failed to mention she was going away. So am I just supposed to wait a month?? Maybe someone else in her office will take me.

I'm sure someone else in the office would give you the IUI!! Though I usually see the same doctor I've had others assist because he was either out or booked. Good luck!!!


----------



## maanda

Hatethewait85 said:


> Hi Maanda and amazingLife! Im new to the site, but Im already loving the built-in support from everyone on here. And its nice to have other people going through the same thing for the first time.
> 
> Maanda - I didnt know you couldnt poas with pregny at all! I thought you just had to wait until it was out of your system?

Thanks for the welcome! I have been on this website in the past but then I became less obsessed and had a break, but back now!
You can test the pregnyl out but I find that each time I use it it takes a different amount of time to get out of my system. Last month I still had BFPs coming up on FRERS the same day AF arrived! I'm no good at handling the "yes there are two lines but they MIGHT not mean anything" thoughts.
In saying that I just ordered 50 IC's off ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!:oops:
Besides my clinic do mandatory bt at 19DPO so I will know by then


----------



## amazingLife

Haitthewait
I was also skeptical about injections and I m
Still scared but my doctor said clomid has bad effects plus they have more success rtes with injectable cycles.


----------



## maanda

Just on the injections- I find the cycles with injections much more predictable and other than some pelvic discomfort and serious acne after O I don't get any side effects which I did with Clomid.


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I have been on this website in the past but then I became less obsessed and had a break, but back now!
> You can test the pregnyl out but I find that each time I use it it takes a different amount of time to get out of my system. Last month I still had BFPs coming up on FRERS the same day AF arrived! I'm no good at handling the "yes there are two lines but they MIGHT not mean anything" thoughts.
> In saying that I just ordered 50 IC's off ebay!!!!!!!!!!!!:oops:
> Besides my clinic do mandatory bt at 19DPO so I will know by then

That sucks about the trigger still showing up on AF day. That would be super frustrating! 19dpo is so long to wait though. I'm only 7dpo/iui and i could not imagine waiting another 12 days! I'm pretty sure I'll be testing in a few days because my patience is starting to wear really thin. I've not had a trigger so at least I won't have to worry about that! Good luck for the rest of your wait!


----------



## Hatethewait85

amazingLife said:


> Haitthewait
> I was also skeptical about injections and I m
> Still scared but my doctor said clomid has bad effects plus they have more success rtes with injectable cycles.

I have heard they are definitely more successful. But they are so darn expensive! I tried clomid for 4 cycles with TI and had no luck. This is my first time with letrozole at a higher dose than what I was on with the clomid. I only had 2-3 follicles with the letrozole so I'm guessing the clomid wasn't doing much. So far I've tolerated both with really no side effects which I'm thankful for. I think everyone responds a bit different I'm sure your doc is doing what they think is best for you. Fx you have a perfect first cycle!! Keep us posted


----------



## Hatethewait85

Were you able to get things taken care of this morning FindingKismet?


----------



## maanda

Oh don't worry hatethewait, I'm sure i'll cave!!
Yay to being 7dpo- you're almost there!
I tell you what- I'll never trigger with ovidrel again, I have been an absolute wreck and only 3dpo argh!


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Oh don't worry hatethewait, I'm sure i'll cave!!
> Yay to being 7dpo- you're almost there!
> I tell you what- I'll never trigger with ovidrel again, I have been an absolute wreck and only 3dpo argh!

I'm finding the second half of the 2ww to be going by much faster for some reason! Probably because I'm headed on vacation in 2 days, haha! I'm planning to test right before I go and hopefully it will make the vacay that much happier!

How many more days do you have until bt?


----------



## Swtshae

Let us know your results. Good luck.


----------



## maanda

Hatethewait85 said:


> I'm finding the second half of the 2ww to be going by much faster for some reason! Probably because I'm headed on vacation in 2 days, haha! I'm planning to test right before I go and hopefully it will make the vacay that much happier!
> 
> How many more days do you have until bt?

Hopefully you'll get some great news in the next 48 hours!

BT not until 19dpo and I'm 4DPO now- 15 days!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## g_and_t

Hi everyone... sorry I have been so quiet since starting this thread..... ive been moving house so no internet connection and been busy running around like a mad thing! Its been tiring but we're in now thank goodness. 

Im doing the last of my 3 injections tonight and then have my scan on Friday morning to see where I am... fingers crossed its all ok... then I guess we go back for the iui monday? 

I haven't had a chance to notice any side effects because ive been exhausted from moving anyway... other than a few twinges like ov pains... and maybe a bit light headed... is that normal? Might just be fatigue. 

Doing the injections was scary on the first day but to be honest I didnt feel a thing... so it's fine!!! (For those waiting to start...) 

Hope all goes well with everyone else.... 

Chat soon
T xxx


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> Were you able to get things taken care of this morning FindingKismet?

Yes, I'm so excited to try IUI!

I called the Dr's office and made arrangements to come in. They said the nurse does the pre-scan anyway and could answer my questions. I wish I could have discussed my concerns with my Dr, but I'll take what I can get, y'know?

Lots of drama around thinking my progesterone supps are making my follicles mature prior to AF (by delaying AF), so I'm actually further along than my CD, which would mess up the timing of the clomid etc during IUI cycle.

Oh well, I'm just going with it and hoping for the best.

Now that I read what you guys have been posting about injectables, I'm wondering why my Dr has me using clomid. I start it tonight. Has anyone had any bad side effects? What were they? I'm a little scared.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Let us know your results. Good luck.

I will!! Thx


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm finding the second half of the 2ww to be going by much faster for some reason! Probably because I'm headed on vacation in 2 days, haha! I'm planning to test right before I go and hopefully it will make the vacay that much happier!
> 
> How many more days do you have until bt?
> 
> Hopefully you'll get some great news in the next 48 hours!
> 
> BT not until 19dpo and I'm 4DPO now- 15 days!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Ahh that is long! I hope you stay busy and the time flies.


----------



## Hatethewait85

g_and_t said:


> Hi everyone... sorry I have been so quiet since starting this thread..... ive been moving house so no internet connection and been busy running around like a mad thing! Its been tiring but we're in now thank goodness.
> 
> Im doing the last of my 3 injections tonight and then have my scan on Friday morning to see where I am... fingers crossed its all ok... then I guess we go back for the iui monday?
> 
> I haven't had a chance to notice any side effects because ive been exhausted from moving anyway... other than a few twinges like ov pains... and maybe a bit light headed... is that normal? Might just be fatigue.
> 
> Doing the injections was scary on the first day but to be honest I didnt feel a thing... so it's fine!!! (For those waiting to start...)
> 
> Hope all goes well with everyone else....
> 
> Chat soon
> T xxx

Oh that is stressful! Hope you feel settled in soon! Good luck with your scan on Friday. Hope you see some good follies!! Keepin my fx for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Were you able to get things taken care of this morning FindingKismet?
> 
> Yes, I'm so excited to try IUI!
> 
> I called the Dr's office and made arrangements to come in. They said the nurse does the pre-scan anyway and could answer my questions. I wish I could have discussed my concerns with my Dr, but I'll take what I can get, y'know?
> 
> Lots of drama around thinking my progesterone supps are making my follicles mature prior to AF (by delaying AF), so I'm actually further along than my CD, which would mess up the timing of the clomid etc during IUI cycle.
> 
> Oh well, I'm just going with it and hoping for the best.
> 
> Now that I read what you guys have been posting about injectables, I'm wondering why my Dr has me using clomid. I start it tonight. Has anyone had any bad side effects? What were they? I'm a little scared.Click to expand...

I know, I was very excited for my first IUI, too! Now I'm just getting anxious towards the end of the 2ww!

That seems weird about the progesterone. A lot of women take it after their o. I hope everything else this cycle goes smooth. 

I was on clomid for 4 cycles with absolutely no side effects at all. Which makes me wonder if it was even doing anything. I switched to letrozole this cycle and noticed more o cramping etc. I hope the clomid works for you!!


----------



## maanda

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Were you able to get things taken care of this morning FindingKismet?
> 
> ...
> 
> Now that I read what you guys have been posting about injectables, I'm wondering why my Dr has me using clomid. I start it tonight. Has anyone had any bad side effects? What were they? I'm a little scared.Click to expand...

Don't worry, Clomid did work for me each time (in that I ovulated) but I needed something stronger. Plenty of women do iui with clomid and have success I'm sure!

The side effects I had were moodiness, extreme hunger and hot flashes at night, nothing we women can't handle! :bodyb:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, just caught on all the reading on your thread. I'm looking to trying iui September. Hope you guys gets some bfps x


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well 10dpo/iui today. BFN this morning. What a depressing way to start vacation!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi, just caught on all the reading on your thread. I'm looking to trying iui September. Hope you guys gets some bfps x

Hi Lazydaisys! Good luck with your iui next month. Are you using meds?


----------



## Swtshae

hatethewait - just because you got a BFN at 10 DPO doesn't mean anything. It could still be too early so don't count yourself out just yet. You might have mentioned this but were you testing out your HCG shot? I didn't do that but will test on Saturday. I'm so scared!!!!!! I hope this is it but just not sure. I have no symptoms. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hatethewait85 said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just caught on all the reading on your thread. I'm looking to trying iui September. Hope you guys gets some bfps x
> 
> Hi Lazydaisys! Good luck with your iui next month. Are you using meds?Click to expand...

I have no idea. I have been told I have unexplained infertility and have meeting to discuss iui on Tuesday. I'm hoping its September but waiting list could be longer. X


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hate the wait - I tested today 10/11 dpo on my last natural cycle I hope. Bfn!! It's Depressing!! It is early but it's still annoying! Xx


----------



## maanda

Hatethewait85 said:


> Well 10dpo/iui today. BFN this morning. What a depressing way to start vacation!

Maybe two lines are waiting for you on your holidays?!


----------



## maanda

*I've lost track of everyone- what CD or DPO is everyone at?*

I'm on CD20, From blood tests I'm 6DPO but from temps only 3 DPO, very confusing but I'll go with the bloods I think. (and hope because I had my IUI on CD14)
Symptom spotting like mad already so I think this will be an awful TWW! Last night I had a reaction to hair dye (severely itchy red scalp) and didn't sleep a wink and the madness of the tww crept into my head and I googled it- oh the shame!


----------



## Swtshae

I've just had a lot of cramping and I'm 12 DPO. Other than that I have no symptoms. I've been trying not to symptom spot but have found it harder since my testing day is almost here.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> hatethewait - just because you got a BFN at 10 DPO doesn't mean anything. It could still be too early so don't count yourself out just yet. You might have mentioned this but were you testing out your HCG shot? I didn't do that but will test on Saturday. I'm so scared!!!!!! I hope this is it but just not sure. I have no symptoms.
> 
> Good luck ladies.

I know it's early but I was so hopeful for the wait to be over! I didn't use a trigger shot this time. 

I'll keep my fx for you on Saturday! That's when I'm going to test next too.


----------



## FindingKismet

So many of you are in the 2WW and so close!! I'm excited for you, and can't wait to see how it goes. It helps so much to have a group doing the same thing.

Don't worry, early testers. 10-11dpo is usually too early.

I am on CD4. Still on my period and taking clomid. *So what's the goal as far as follicles and sperm?*

I'm wishing for twins. :oneofeach:


----------



## Swtshae

I think for follicles you want them larger than 18 mm. I think 22 mm or larger is ideal. As far as sperm, I would assume the more the better. Also, with the wash 95% motility or higher is great. It's nice that they take only the good sperm so that increases your chances.

You will be fine. Twins would be nice. I mean at first we didn't want twins but the rate we are going with this fertility we will take it!!


----------



## maanda

Twins would be lovely- I'm so worried I wont get to use my baby names LOL how ridiculous is that?!
Hope the Clomid works really well for you FindingKismet!
Swtshae your testing day is so close, good luck!


----------



## Swtshae

Maanda - how many names you got,lol?? 

I'll keep you ladies posted. Hoping and praying this is it!!!!


----------



## maanda

Swtshae said:


> Maanda - how many names you got,lol??
> 
> I'll keep you ladies posted. Hoping and praying this is it!!!!

Just two names- all set for a boy and a girl!
I'm 8 dpo today and have had a sore throat since yesterday, flushed face and random pelvic twinges even though I am trying my hardest not to think about it!
Temps have been rubbish though, the worst yet!
Swtshae- any news?
Hatethewait- any news since your last test?

Anyone else too?!


----------



## Swtshae

Tested this morning... BFN so I guess I out and just waiting for AF to show... I'm tried of all of this. Another month of nothing!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Sorry I haven't been in touch much. I'm in Vegas fire a few days with limited internet access. 

Unfortunately I didn't even get to poas again before af showed up do I'm definitely out this month. :( I guess I'll have to hope for my second iui to work. 

Hope things are going better for everyone else!


----------



## maanda

Oh no you guys, that sucks!
I completely get it about being another month of nothing- we have decided to have a break for the rest of this year after this cycle. My body and mind just aren't coping.
Lots of symptoms but only 9dpo today. AF due on the 24th so can't wait for that to know if it worked or it didn't.


----------



## Swtshae

Good luck! I'm out, AF got me today. Damn it sucks!! However, my husband and I are strong believers of god and know that he hears our prayers. We have decided to try IUI for a total of 3 rounds and from there let it go. I am blood work on Wednesday to see if I'm able to try again. Hope so!! I feel good about a healthy baby being in our future!!

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Oh no you guys, that sucks!
> I completely get it about being another month of nothing- we have decided to have a break for the rest of this year after this cycle. My body and mind just aren't coping.
> Lots of symptoms but only 9dpo today. AF due on the 24th so can't wait for that to know if it worked or it didn't.

Fx for you! I hope this one is it! Are you going to wait until the 24th to test?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Good luck! I'm out, AF got me today. Damn it sucks!! However, my husband and I are strong believers of god and know that he hears our prayers. We have decided to try IUI for a total of 3 rounds and from there let it go. I am blood work on Wednesday to see if I'm able to try again. Hope so!! I feel good about a healthy baby being in our future!!
> 
> Good luck ladies.

Oh I am so sorry!! It does suck! I hope this next round is all you need!!


----------



## maanda

This whole thing seems doomed doesn't it?!
I caved already and started testing my last booster shot out last night, it's already almost gone on IC's, so if it gets dark again I will use a FRER.
Still 10 days until my bt, ARGH I am not the most patient person! 
Good luck to you both on your next cycles!


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> This whole thing seems doomed doesn't it?!
> I caved already and started testing my last booster shot out last night, it's already almost gone on IC's, so if it gets dark again I will use a FRER.
> Still 10 days until my bt, ARGH I am not the most patient person!
> Good luck to you both on your next cycles!

It's hard to be patient. Especially when you've been trying for awhile. I totally get that. I hope you get that bfp soon!!!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hello ladies, I haven't posted on here in a long time and this is my first time posting in this section. Me and DH have been ttc for almost two years now. I'm 34 and DH is 37. We have a 17 year old daughter together. I was young when I had her and now have been unable to conceive. We did our first IUI on Sunday August 18. If it doesn't work this time we will try 2 more times. Good luck to everyone waiting on a BFP!!!!


----------



## River54

Hello all, me 34, and Oh 30 been ttc for close to 2 years now. We have unexplained infertility. I have a 17 dd as well :) (though she has a diff dad - obviously) We got a call from our fs today saying it was a go for our first iui this cycle. I go in for the baseline early tomorrow morning and get a prescription - dunno what yet probably clomid, then we go away for a week, and then get it done hopefully :) currently on cd2

Have tried opks in the past and they didn't seem to work all that well with me. Maybe I should pick up some digitals?


----------



## Swtshae

Good luck ladies as I understand how you feel. We've been trying for two and a half years. I go in tomorrow for blood work to see if I can start my second medicated IUI. We have decided to only complete 3 IUI's before we put an end to TTC. Emotionally I can't handle much more. If we're unable to conceive we're going to give it a rest for awhile and just live our lives. We have already talked about what we would do in the future if we can't conceive. We already know IVF isn't for us. 

However I'm hopeful that it will happen this next cycle. At least I hope and pray it does!!! Good luck ladies. Hopefully we all get our BFP.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Good luck tomorrow swtshae! Let is know how it goes. Hopefully this next cycle works!

Good luck with your first iui River54 and Mrs. Kim!

Afm nothing too exciting going on. Just trying to think growing thoughts for my follicles. Us next Tuesday to see how things look.


----------



## River54

Thx - though I went this morning, and we had to cancel it - cysts on both sides. Apparently from overstim of the clomid cycles. So we have to take a month off of everything and hopefully try again next cycle.
When that happens, they'll do femara + gonal, no more clomid.


----------



## Mrs. Kim

River54 said:


> Thx - though I went this morning, and we had to cancel it - cysts on both sides. Apparently from overstim of the clomid cycles. So we have to take a month off of everything and hopefully try again next cycle.
> When that happens, they'll do femara + gonal, no more clomid.

So sorry to hear that. Next cycle will be better. At least they know that Clomid is not for you and can try something different.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi ladies, these are the loooooooooooongest days! 

I am on CD10. So far no LH surge. My scan is scheduled for CD12 to see how the follicles are doing.

I have to admit I'm feeling a little discouraged/sad about IUI. It seems like you never hear about it working! I want to be hopeful, but my hope is wearing thin these days.


----------



## Swtshae

Went for bloodwork this morning and got the go for starting letrozole today. I'll be taking that days 3-7. I'll go back in on the 28th to check follicles and see when I need to trigger and do our second IUI. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## hockeypucks

Hi all- new to the board here but have been reading for over a month. My DH and I have always wanted to have a child together. He has had a vasectomy for about 10 years now (previous marriage). I have no issues with my fertility and we decided to go the sperm donor route. That was an interesting and eye opening experience for sure. It is like picking from a catalogue!
I am CD 18 and had my IUI on CD 15. I had Femara for 5 days and then Bravelle injections for 3 days and then the Ovidrel injection CD 13- so 36 hours before IUI. I had one good size follicle on my left side that they were happy with. In the 20mm range. The donor sperm we used had 20million count so that's not bad. I am now on the progesterone suppositories 2 times a day starting right after I had my IUI.

I noticed cramping from the Bravelle injections and ovidrel but it seems to be subsiding.

This 2 week wait is extra long because the nurse told me to wait 18 days. I found myself quite emotional the day after the procedure but nothing really since. 

Back in for the blood test on September 5th. So close yet so far. :coffee:


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> Thx - though I went this morning, and we had to cancel it - cysts on both sides. Apparently from overstim of the clomid cycles. So we have to take a month off of everything and hopefully try again next cycle.
> When that happens, they'll do femara + gonal, no more clomid.

Oh bummer. I know how frustrating it can be to have things not go as planned. Hopefully the next month and the new meds will be all you need to get your BFP!


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hi ladies, these are the loooooooooooongest days!
> 
> I am on CD10. So far no LH surge. My scan is scheduled for CD12 to see how the follicles are doing.
> 
> I have to admit I'm feeling a little discouraged/sad about IUI. It seems like you never hear about it working! I want to be hopeful, but my hope is wearing thin these days.

Good luck with your upcoming scan! I'm anxiously awaiting mine as well - 1 week to go, haha! And you know I'm right there with you with feeling discouraged with IUI. I'm only giving it a total of 3 chances before moving on. Just hang in there. Fx we both get our BFP with this next round of IUI!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Went for bloodwork this morning and got the go for starting letrozole today. I'll be taking that days 3-7. I'll go back in on the 28th to check follicles and see when I need to trigger and do our second IUI. Fingers crossed!!!

Yay! Looks like I'm just 2 days ahead of you (today's my CD5) and I go in on the 27th to check follicles! Is this your first cycle with the letrozole? What dose are you taking? Fx you have awesome follicles and a perfectly timed IUI!


----------



## Hatethewait85

hockeypucks said:


> Hi all- new to the board here but have been reading for over a month. My DH and I have always wanted to have a child together. He has had a vasectomy for about 10 years now (previous marriage). I have no issues with my fertility and we decided to go the sperm donor route. That was an interesting and eye opening experience for sure. It is like picking from a catalogue!
> I am CD 18 and had my IUI on CD 15. I had Femara for 5 days and then Bravelle injections for 3 days and then the Ovidrel injection CD 13- so 36 hours before IUI. I had one good size follicle on my left side that they were happy with. In the 20mm range. The donor sperm we used had 20million count so that's not bad. I am now on the progesterone suppositories 2 times a day starting right after I had my IUI.
> 
> I noticed cramping from the Bravelle injections and ovidrel but it seems to be subsiding.
> 
> This 2 week wait is extra long because the nurse told me to wait 18 days. I found myself quite emotional the day after the procedure but nothing really since.
> 
> Back in for the blood test on September 5th. So close yet so far. :coffee:

Hi hockeypucks! Sounds like everything went really well this cycle. The 2ww is the hardest part for sure. Fx you get your BFP!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, these are the loooooooooooongest days!
> 
> I am on CD10. So far no LH surge. My scan is scheduled for CD12 to see how the follicles are doing.
> 
> I have to admit I'm feeling a little discouraged/sad about IUI. It seems like you never hear about it working! I want to be hopeful, but my hope is wearing thin these days.
> 
> Good luck with your upcoming scan! I'm anxiously awaiting mine as well - 1 week to go, haha! And you know I'm right there with you with feeling discouraged with IUI. I'm only giving it a total of 3 chances before moving on. Just hang in there. Fx we both get our BFP with this next round of IUI!!Click to expand...

I'm not big on the theory that if you relax and have positive thoughts it helps. But I'm going to try anyway ... not only because it hurts to be sad, but because I want to be at peace with any outcome, since it's out of my hands. Easier said than done, right? Now's the time for prayer and meditation, I guess.

Anyone have any ideas how to relax and stay positive/peaceful in a deeper sense ... not just on the surface? I feel like years of struggle are coming to a crescendo and it's getting to me and my husband. We argued last night. And as I said above, I've been feeling discouraged.


----------



## maanda

FindingKismet said:


> Hi ladies, these are the loooooooooooongest days!
> 
> I am on CD10. So far no LH surge. My scan is scheduled for CD12 to see how the follicles are doing.
> 
> I have to admit I'm feeling a little discouraged/sad about IUI. It seems like you never hear about it working! I want to be hopeful, but my hope is wearing thin these days.

I'm discouraged too!
13dpo with a temp drop and almost no lines on frers- I'm out for iui cycle 1.
It has messed me up so much both physically and mentally that we are taking a break for the rest of the year now. Actually looking forward to it, no more stims!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

FindingKismet said:


> Hi ladies, these are the loooooooooooongest days!
> 
> I am on CD10. So far no LH surge. My scan is scheduled for CD12 to see how the follicles are doing.
> 
> I have to admit I'm feeling a little discouraged/sad about IUI. It seems like you never hear about it working! I want to be hopeful, but my hope is wearing thin these days.

I'm feeling the same way but hopefully we all can be a success story. Keeping my fingers crossed and positive hopes for all of us!!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, these are the loooooooooooongest days!
> 
> I am on CD10. So far no LH surge. My scan is scheduled for CD12 to see how the follicles are doing.
> 
> I have to admit I'm feeling a little discouraged/sad about IUI. It seems like you never hear about it working! I want to be hopeful, but my hope is wearing thin these days.
> 
> Good luck with your upcoming scan! I'm anxiously awaiting mine as well - 1 week to go, haha! And you know I'm right there with you with feeling discouraged with IUI. I'm only giving it a total of 3 chances before moving on. Just hang in there. Fx we both get our BFP with this next round of IUI!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not big on the theory that if you relax and have positive thoughts it helps. But I'm going to try anyway ... not only because it hurts to be sad, but because I want to be at peace with any outcome, since it's out of my hands. Easier said than done, right? Now's the time for prayer and meditation, I guess.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas how to relax and stay positive/peaceful in a deeper sense ... not just on the surface? I feel like years of struggle are coming to a crescendo and it's getting to me and my husband. We argued last night. And as I said above, I've been feeling discouraged.Click to expand...

I know what you mean about staying relaxed and positive. I find myself trying to surround myself with friends and staying busy leave me distracted enough that I don't feel the burden/sadness/frustration of ttc. Although this doesn't work all the time but it certainly helps! I know some people like massage therapy and acupuncture so perhaps those would be good options for you?


----------



## Swtshae

Hatethewait85 said:


> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> Went for bloodwork this morning and got the go for starting letrozole today. I'll be taking that days 3-7. I'll go back in on the 28th to check follicles and see when I need to trigger and do our second IUI. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Yay! Looks like I'm just 2 days ahead of you (today's my CD5) and I go in on the 27th to check follicles! Is this your first cycle with the letrozole? What dose are you taking? Fx you have awesome follicles and a perfectly timed IUI!Click to expand...

Good! We're in this together. This is my second IUI and second cycle using letrozole. I take 5mg. What's your dose? Is this your first IUI?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> Went for bloodwork this morning and got the go for starting letrozole today. I'll be taking that days 3-7. I'll go back in on the 28th to check follicles and see when I need to trigger and do our second IUI. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Yay! Looks like I'm just 2 days ahead of you (today's my CD5) and I go in on the 27th to check follicles! Is this your first cycle with the letrozole? What dose are you taking? Fx you have awesome follicles and a perfectly timed IUI!Click to expand...
> 
> Good! We're in this together. This is my second IUI and second cycle using letrozole. I take 5mg. What's your dose? Is this your first IUI?Click to expand...

Hopefully we can keep each other sane!! This is my second iui and second cycle with the letrozole too! I'm on 7.5mg, but if this doesn't work I'm going up to 12.5mg next cycle. Hopefully, though I don't need to worry about next cycle!


----------



## FindingKismet

Had the trigger shot of Ovidrel today! 

There was some drama at first when the nurse didn't understand what she was seeing on the ultrasound. She took some blood and told me she'd confer with the doctor and call me later.

Thank goodness we stuck around to ask questions, because the doctor was able to see me for another scan. She showed me my big beautiful follicle and the egg inside! She said I was ready to go and gave me the shot. 

I guess the nurse was confused by some fluid, the thickness of my lining, and a stitch from my surgery. She wasn't sure if I was already ovulating.

I had 2 follicles on the same side - on the right. 18mm and 25mm. We were hoping for one on each side, but I'll take what I can get! I was especially happy about the 25mm one.

We go in for IUI tomorrow and the day after.

I hate to complain but we had to say something to the doctor about the woman at the front desk. She is consistently rude. I know it's hard dealing with all these emotional women all the time, but if she can't be kind, she shouldn't be around people who are sensitive, like women resorting to expensive fertility treatments.


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Had the trigger shot of Ovidrel today!
> 
> There was some drama at first when the nurse didn't understand what she was seeing on the ultrasound. She took some blood and told me she'd confer with the doctor and call me later.
> 
> Thank goodness we stuck around to ask questions, because the doctor was able to see me for another scan. She showed me my big beautiful follicle and the egg inside! She said I was ready to go and gave me the shot.
> 
> I guess the nurse was confused by some fluid, the thickness of my lining, and a stitch from my surgery. She wasn't sure if I was already ovulating.
> 
> I had 2 follicles on the same side - on the right. 18mm and 25mm. We were hoping for one on each side, but I'll take what I can get! I was especially happy about the 25mm one.
> 
> We go in for IUI tomorrow and the day after.
> 
> I hate to complain but we had to say something to the doctor about the woman at the front desk. She is consistently rude. I know it's hard dealing with all these emotional women all the time, but if she can't be kind, she shouldn't be around people who are sensitive, like women resorting to expensive fertility treatments.

Oh Yay! That sounds awesome. And it is a good thing the doc was able to do another scan. Good luck with the IUI's!! Do you always do 2? I've never had a nurse do a scan before. Although I think there is one who rotates in on the weekends.

It's also a good thing to say something to the doctor about the receptionist, especially if it is a small practice like the one I go to. They probably wouldn't know otherwise if patients didn't speak up about it! I've so far been fortunate where I go that everyone is very understanding.


----------



## Swtshae

That is great news!!! Good luck and keep us posted. Today was rather tough for me. I went to visit a friend today after work. She and her husband were TTC. My friend and I also have our cycles around the same time. Well I got there today and pretty much the first thing she asked was if I started my period this week. I told her yeah and asked about her. Of course, she's pregnant. I'm happy for her and all but it's hard when everyone around you get pregnant at the drop of a dime and we've been TTC for two and a half years. But what do you do?!?! I didn't stay too much longer after that. I had to get out of there. Lol! 

I'm hoping this second IUI we get our BFP!!! Not sure how much more I can take.


----------



## Swtshae

Also how do you know to have 2 IUI's back to back or not?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> That is great news!!! Good luck and keep us posted. Today was rather tough for me. I went to visit a friend today after work. She and her husband were TTC. My friend and I also have our cycles around the same time. Well I got there today and pretty much the first thing she asked was if I started my period this week. I told her yeah and asked about her. Of course, she's pregnant. I'm happy for her and all but it's hard when everyone around you get pregnant at the drop of a dime and we've been TTC for two and a half years. But what do you do?!?! I didn't stay too much longer after that. I had to get out of there. Lol!
> 
> I'm hoping this second IUI we get our BFP!!! Not sure how much more I can take.

Oh no! That would be hard! I certainly don't blame you for getting out of there! I remember when my bf told me she was pregnant, I cried and cried. I am glad she told me over the phone (on her way to my house) so I had time to regain my composure! 

How have you been feeling so far? I had some mild nausea (first time ever since starting meds) and have some cramping. Otherwise doing ok. I hope this just means my follies are growing nice and big!!

Fx this IUI gets you your BFP! Sending extra :dust: your way!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi everybody! I've been trying to read the thread again and get to know everyone, but I have a hard time keeping track of who said what when! Anyway, I really appreciate you, my "IUI girls."

*G&T*, thanks for starting the thread. I hope you're enjoying your new home. How's it going?

*HateTheWait*, what is GL testing? I like your ideas of staying busy with friends and relaxing with massage/acupuncture. I think I'm too paranoid to do massage while TTC, unless they stay away from my lower torso. I could see doing a prenatal massage once I'm past the first trimester. Or maybe just arms, legs, feet, hands, shoulders (mmm, sounds nice, maybe I WILL get one). Good luck with your scan ... only a few more days to go!!

*Swtshae*, I admire your faith/prayer. I'm trying to develop some of my own. I understand about having a hard time around pregnant friends. My good friend just had her second baby a couple of days ago. When I found out, it took me a few minutes to get past my own sadness so I could be happy for her. Good luck on your scan in a few days too!

*Mrs. Kim*, thanks for empathizing with my thin hope. I am sorry though that you are feeling it too. I'm just happy that we can support each other here, and I'm wishing good things for you. 

*Maanda*, I'm dying to know your baby names, unless they are secret. I love names. I've been known to pore over baby name books for hours. I'm going to "test out" my hcg trigger like you did. I can't resist.

*River*, what happens when you use OPKs? I hope your body is resting up and detoxing this cycle, getting fresh for the best one yet with new meds.

*Hockeypucks*, we'll be testing around the same time. I go in for the blood pregnancy test on 9/6, the day after yours. I can only imagine how interesting it was shopping for a sperm donor. How did you choose?

*Hopeful, AmazingLife, LazyDaisy*, how are things? Anyone else?

As for me ...
I got the IUI today!! We decided not to do the second IUI tomorrow because the evidence is mixed on whether it helps or not, and it's another $400. I'd rather use that money toward another cycle, if this one doesn't work.

We had a good sperm sample, which is wonderful! The doctor told us they do some kind of extra cleansing process so the numbers are lower but the success rate is the same for anything above 5 million. We were above that, so I'm thrilled.

I was freaked out because my temp went up this morning, but I guess it's just the trigger shot playing tricks on me. The Dr seemed sure I hadn't ovulated yet. She said I had good mid-cycle fluid that would have been thicker if I had already gone. Plus I know I didn't have a natural surge before the trigger because I used OPKs.

But now I'm worried we did the IUI too soon ... at 24 hours past trigger. Shouldn't it be at 36 hours if you're only doing one?? Or maybe it really doesn't matter, as long as the sperm are in there waiting when you ovulate.


----------



## Swtshae

Findingkismet, I was wondering about having a second IUI but glad that you mentioned the statistics in your message. I hadn't heard of that until I begin posting on this forum. Like you I'd rather use the money on another cycle if necessary. 

I hear a lot of different things when it comes to when you should have the IUI after the trigger shot. I wouldn't worry too much about it because if you're fertile the sperm will be there waiting anyway. Especially because you're having an IUI the sperm should be there waiting. You should be fine!!!

Good luck and keep us posted. I go in Wednesday for ultrasound and bloodwork. With the letrozole I feel a lot better than I did with Clomid so that's a plus.


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hi everybody! I've been trying to read the thread again and get to know everyone, but I have a hard time keeping track of who said what when! Anyway, I really appreciate you, my "IUI girls."
> 
> *G&T*, thanks for starting the thread. I hope you're enjoying your new home. How's it going?
> 
> *HateTheWait*, what is GL testing? I like your ideas of staying busy with friends and relaxing with massage/acupuncture. I think I'm too paranoid to do massage while TTC, unless they stay away from my lower torso. I could see doing a prenatal massage once I'm past the first trimester. Or maybe just arms, legs, feet, hands, shoulders (mmm, sounds nice, maybe I WILL get one). Good luck with your scan ... only a few more days to go!!
> 
> *Swtshae*, I admire your faith/prayer. I'm trying to develop some of my own. I understand about having a hard time around pregnant friends. My good friend just had her second baby a couple of days ago. When I found out, it took me a few minutes to get past my own sadness so I could be happy for her. Good luck on your scan in a few days too!
> 
> *Mrs. Kim*, thanks for empathizing with my thin hope. I am sorry though that you are feeling it too. I'm just happy that we can support each other here, and I'm wishing good things for you.
> 
> *Maanda*, I'm dying to know your baby names, unless they are secret. I love names. I've been known to pore over baby name books for hours. I'm going to "test out" my hcg trigger like you did. I can't resist.
> 
> *River*, what happens when you use OPKs? I hope your body is resting up and detoxing this cycle, getting fresh for the best one yet with new meds.
> 
> *Hockeypucks*, we'll be testing around the same time. I go in for the blood pregnancy test on 9/6, the day after yours. I can only imagine how interesting it was shopping for a sperm donor. How did you choose?
> 
> *Hopeful, AmazingLife, LazyDaisy*, how are things? Anyone else?
> 
> As for me ...
> I got the IUI today!! We decided not to do the second IUI tomorrow because the evidence is mixed on whether it helps or not, and it's another $400. I'd rather use that money toward another cycle, if this one doesn't work.
> 
> We had a good sperm sample, which is wonderful! The doctor told us they do some kind of extra cleansing process so the numbers are lower but the success rate is the same for anything above 5 million. We were above that, so I'm thrilled.
> 
> I was freaked out because my temp went up this morning, but I guess it's just the trigger shot playing tricks on me. The Dr seemed sure I hadn't ovulated yet. She said I had good mid-cycle fluid that would have been thicker if I had already gone. Plus I know I didn't have a natural surge before the trigger because I used OPKs.
> 
> But now I'm worried we did the IUI too soon ... at 24 hours past trigger. Shouldn't it be at 36 hours if you're only doing one?? Or maybe it really doesn't matter, as long as the sperm are in there waiting when you ovulate.

Thanks for the luck with my scan this week. I'm feeling pretty anxious as I'm having a lot less cramping than I had last month. It makes me wonder if things are growing at all or not! Each month I get little less patient when it comes to waiting on things! I also think I get a little more crazy! :headspin:

How have you been feeling since the IUI? From what I've heard temping can be hard to do when you use meds as they can throw things out of wack. Hopefully the doc was right and you hadn't ovulated yet! From what I've read, their are a ton of different protocols for doing IUI's. So I wouldn't worry too much. Keep us posted on how you are doing! Fx this is it!


----------



## FindingKismet

I made a vlog about IUI so far, if you guys want to check it out
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjzV6ruKSrM:flower:


----------



## maanda

FindingKismet said:


> Hi everybody! I've been trying to read the thread again and get to know everyone, but I have a hard time keeping track of who said what when! Anyway, I really appreciate you, my "IUI girls."
> 
> *G&T*, thanks for starting the thread. I hope you're enjoying your new home. How's it going?
> 
> *Maanda*, I'm dying to know your baby names, unless they are secret. I love names. I've been known to pore over baby name books for hours. I'm going to "test out" my hcg trigger like you did. I can't resist.
> 
> 
> As for me ...
> I got the IUI today!! We decided not to do the second IUI tomorrow because the evidence is mixed on whether it helps or not, and it's another $400. I'd rather use that money toward another cycle, if this one doesn't work.
> 
> We had a good sperm sample, which is wonderful! The doctor told us they do some kind of extra cleansing process so the numbers are lower but the success rate is the same for anything above 5 million. We were above that, so I'm thrilled.
> 
> I was freaked out because my temp went up this morning, but I guess it's just the trigger shot playing tricks on me. The Dr seemed sure I hadn't ovulated yet. She said I had good mid-cycle fluid that would have been thicker if I had already gone. Plus I know I didn't have a natural surge before the trigger because I used OPKs.
> 
> But now I'm worried we did the IUI too soon ... at 24 hours past trigger. Shouldn't it be at 36 hours if you're only doing one?? Or maybe it really doesn't matter, as long as the sperm are in there waiting when you ovulate.

Good on you for reading back, I keep meaning to but got lost!
Sorry can't share my baby names- I'm pretty superstitious like that!!
Be careful testing out the trigger, this is the second cycle where I had faint lines on FRER even on AF day. I'd use IC's though because they don't seem to be as sensitive. Just had a blood test to double confirm but considering AF arrived on the weekend I'm pretty safe to say IUI #1 was a big fat flop (in more ways than one)!

PS. Try not to worry too much about your IUI timing- I'm trying hard to just do what I'm told at the moment, keeps the stress away as it's in someone else's hands! Did you manage a good old fashioned BD just in case? lol


----------



## FindingKismet

maanda said:


> Good on you for reading back, I keep meaning to but got lost!
> Sorry can't share my baby names- I'm pretty superstitious like that!!
> Be careful testing out the trigger, this is the second cycle where I had faint lines on FRER even on AF day. I'd use IC's though because they don't seem to be as sensitive. Just had a blood test to double confirm but considering AF arrived on the weekend I'm pretty safe to say IUI #1 was a big fat flop (in more ways than one)!
> 
> PS. Try not to worry too much about your IUI timing- I'm trying hard to just do what I'm told at the moment, keeps the stress away as it's in someone else's hands! Did you manage a good old fashioned BD just in case? lol

We did have a romp in the hay :blush: that night and the next morning, just to make sure we did what we could. Of course now I'm paranoid that I haven't ovulated yet. I guess there is always something to worry about. LOL
I guess I will have to be careful testing out the trigger, like you said ... if you test every day and the line goes away and then comes back could it still be the trigger? If so, then I guess there is no point to testing at all until the blood test.


----------



## maanda

Oh dear you sound like me, I had a hissy fit at the doctors office cos I was convinced I hadn't O'd, but I was so wrong!
As for the tests, on 12dpo I had a darker line than I had on 11dpo, then bam, Af shows up!
Damned triggers and boosters!

Good luck! I wonder if the trigger turns you into a maniac like it does me!


----------



## dovkav123

Hi,
I am new to this thread. 
I had my first IUI 5 days ago without meds, I only trigered HCG 36 hours before IUI. My DH sperm motility was a little low 28%.
We planned to do spontanious IVF cycle treatment. However, RE couldn't find an egg. She offered to perform IUI 1 hour later.
Do you check your tubes before IUI?
I have never checked them, cause I am sure they are blocked and damaged after my ruptured appendix surgery.

Are you girls testing at home or you waiting for a blood test?
MY RE told me in a week HCG homone should be out of my system.


----------



## babybeebee79

Hey all,

I am currently 6dpIUI and Ive had symptoms which I don't believe are real. (or I've spent the last 14mo frustrated so I don't want to believe them!)

This is our first IUI and I was on Clomid for the first time. We had 2 IUI's and one BD in the in between day. Follicle was large, surge occurred night before 2nd IUI, so I know there were sperm up there.

I am so destroyed from so many BFN's that I fail to feel that any twinge, exhaustion, pinch or headache mean anything.

Good luck and look forward to hearing all of your successes!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

babybeebee79 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am currently 6dpIUI and Ive had symptoms which I don't believe are real. (or I've spent the last 14mo frustrated so I don't want to believe them!)
> 
> This is our first IUI and I was on Clomid for the first time. We had 2 IUI's and one BD in the in between day. Follicle was large, surge occurred night before 2nd IUI, so I know there were sperm up there.
> 
> I am so destroyed from so many BFN's that I fail to feel that any twinge, exhaustion, pinch or headache mean anything.
> 
> Good luck and look forward to hearing all of your successes!

Wow I could have written this myself. This is exactly how I'm feeling. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Welcome Dovkav and BabyBee. 

Dovkav, since you are concerned about your tubes, it might give you some peace of mind to have them checked. Personally, I find it better to know either way rather than torment myself with speculation.

BabyBee, I am in the same mind frame. I don't trust that what I'm feeling means what I want it to mean. I have a tight feeling in my uterus. But this is the first time I've had clomid/ovidrel/IUI so it could be that, or it could be a fertilized egg that doesn't make it to implantation. Or any other number of things I can't even imagine. So basically, it means everything and nothing.


----------



## maanda

FindingKismet said:


> I made a vlog about IUI so far, if you guys want to check it out

Thanks for sharing, it's amazing how similar our thoughts and feelings are. I'm finding this whole experience fascinating in relation to the emotional ups and downs but then to add things like doubt and intuition into the mix just spirals it all out of control!
Hope you're feeling a bit more zen about it now as your cycle progresses xx


----------



## FindingKismet

maanda said:


> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> I made a vlog about IUI so far, if you guys want to check it out
> 
> Thanks for sharing, it's amazing how similar our thoughts and feelings are. I'm finding this whole experience fascinating in relation to the emotional ups and downs but then to add things like doubt and intuition into the mix just spirals it all out of control!
> Hope you're feeling a bit more zen about it now as your cycle progresses xxClick to expand...

No zen here LOL. Now I'm worried because I don't know when/if I ovulated. Normally I use charting to confirm but the chart doesn't work with trigger shot. Still wonder if I ov too early for the IUI to work, or too late/not at all. Had to start progesterone supps, and if you use those prior to ov they act like bcp! Dr told me to start them Mon night. I forgot so started this morning, Tues. Double worry now that I started too early or too late LOL. I can't win with this crazy mind o'mine.


----------



## babybeebee79

Finding Kismet and Mrs Kim,
So strange we all feel the same about it.
Im at 7dpo today and the only thing different is that i was just standing talking at work and i felt a "goosh" down there with some slight cramping.

I headed to the bathroom and enroute started sneezing, runny nose and got very very cold. When I got to bathroom other than urinating, there was thick lotion like CM, no spotting or coloration when I wiped.

No clue what is going on. Implantation temperature drop that caused stuffy nose???? Girls, anything like this ever happen to you??


----------



## dovkav123

I am 6 dpo today. I had 16mm follicle in the morning and I had HCG trigger shot that night and my temps crushed down, and 36 hours later after IUI next morning my temp went up. Natural body response to O. I am sure I O'ed CD13. Now I am taking progesteron 200mg every evening. I feel nausea and dizziness every day. 
HCG shot will give me false positive preg test. I really need to wait at least till 12 dpo.
My blood test results before HCG trigger:
LH 6.4mlU/ml
Progest .3 ng/ml
Estrogen 166.9pg/ml

Fingingkismet, very nice video, very smart and informative. How about your fertility signs, did you have any CM before IUI? I want an update on your dollar tree scientific project!

Babybebe,
Sounds promising. You may have second estrogen surge. CM after O could mean you're pregnant!


----------



## hockeypucks

I'm now day 24 of my cycle and 9 dpiui and 11 days post trigger shot. Get antsy to take a preg test but debating just waiting until September 5th when I am scheduled to go in.. I know it is still early.

Only thing I am noticing is I seem to be hungry more often and I haven't had the greatest sleeps the last 3 nights. Lots of tossing and turning and sporatic sleeping.

Thoughts?


----------



## babybeebee79

Another sign: I just had lunch and after finishing, I had to get up and leave. I felt a sudden wave of nausea. My sniffly nose has gone away but I am still really cold.....lets hope!


----------



## Ceilani

Hi all, I'm in my first round of IUI as well. I'm currently 6 dpiui, and I'm pretty sure this is the worst tww I've gone through since DH and I first started ttc! I think hcg from the trigger shot is almost tested out of my system; the line was really faint a couple days ago. I'm going to test again tomorrow to make sure I'm clear...and then it will be an ETERNITY until I reach 12 dpiui and can start testing for real! Feel like I'm going bonkers. :wacko:

Babybee, I noticed a lot more cm today as well. Really bad cramping yesterday, that has eased off today. FX'd for us both...

:dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> maanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> I made a vlog about IUI so far, if you guys want to check it out
> 
> Thanks for sharing, it's amazing how similar our thoughts and feelings are. I'm finding this whole experience fascinating in relation to the emotional ups and downs but then to add things like doubt and intuition into the mix just spirals it all out of control!
> Hope you're feeling a bit more zen about it now as your cycle progresses xxClick to expand...
> 
> No zen here LOL. Now I'm worried because I don't know when/if I ovulated. Normally I use charting to confirm but the chart doesn't work with trigger shot. Still wonder if I ov too early for the IUI to work, or too late/not at all. Had to start progesterone supps, and if you use those prior to ov they act like bcp! Dr told me to start them Mon night. I forgot so started this morning, Tues. Double worry now that I started too early or too late LOL. I can't win with this crazy mind o'mine.Click to expand...

I know the feeling!! 

Last cycle I got a positive opk saturday afternoon, retested a few hours later and it was negative. When I checked again sunday AM it was back to being positive. So who knows when I o'ed! I spent the entire 2ww stressing about it, although the doc assured me it wasn't until the second test. For how many people get pregnant every day, it amazes me how much I will stress over every aspect of my cycle. There's always something!

How have you been feeling otherwise?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Babybeebee - those all sound really promising. I can't say I've ever had anything similar, but that's good for you as I've never gotten a BFP! Fx your symptoms = 1 sticky bean!

Dovkov - I agree with FindingKismet about your tubes. That way you know what you are working with. I had a HSG done before seeing the fs. Good luck holding off testing. I'm determined to just wait until AF arrives this time.

Hockeypucks - I'm going to do my best to hold off testing until AF arrives this time. I've only poas a few times in the entire 2+ years ttc and literally every time AF arrives the next day. I hope your eating and sleeping issues mean a lil bean is growing! 

Celiana - Hi! I found the 2ww after my first IUI the hardest yet also! When did you start testing out your trigger? I didn't use a trigger shot last month but may need one this time. Good luck holding off on testing!! 

AFM I had my cd11 u/s today. Results weren't as good as last month :cry: I only have 2 follicles (both on the same side) measuring at about 18mm. Last month I had 2 at 19mm (one on each side) and 1 at 15 or 16mm. We are going to wait until Friday to trigger so that they have a chance to grow a bit more and the IUI is scheduled for Sun. If I have a pos opk before that, the IUI will be the next day. I was definitely hoping for better news, but I'm trying to stay positive. At first I thought she said they were only 15mm, so at least it's better than that! :wacko:


----------



## maanda

FindingKismet said:


> maanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> I made a vlog about IUI so far, if you guys want to check it out
> 
> Thanks for sharing, it's amazing how similar our thoughts and feelings are. I'm finding this whole experience fascinating in relation to the emotional ups and downs but then to add things like doubt and intuition into the mix just spirals it all out of control!
> Hope you're feeling a bit more zen about it now as your cycle progresses xxClick to expand...
> 
> No zen here LOL. Now I'm worried because I don't know when/if I ovulated. Normally I use charting to confirm but the chart doesn't work with trigger shot. Still wonder if I ov too early for the IUI to work, or too late/not at all. Had to start progesterone supps, and if you use those prior to ov they act like bcp! Dr told me to start them Mon night. I forgot so started this morning, Tues. Double worry now that I started too early or too late LOL. I can't win with this crazy mind o'mine.Click to expand...

I *completely* get that crazy mind https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1961971-first-iui-cycle-anovulatory.html !!


----------



## Swtshae

Hi all. Glad to "see" some new faces on here. I had my ultrasound today so I'm schedule for trigger shot Friday and IUI next day. Everything looked good with the exception of my lining which was at 6mm and they would like it to be at 8mm. However she encouraged me that I wasn't due to ovulate for several days so it could increase before then. We shall see. Trying not to stress about it. It will be ok!!


How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Mrs. Kim

babybeebee79 said:


> Finding Kismet and Mrs Kim,
> So strange we all feel the same about it.
> Im at 7dpo today and the only thing different is that i was just standing talking at work and i felt a "goosh" down there with some slight cramping.
> 
> I headed to the bathroom and enroute started sneezing, runny nose and got very very cold. When I got to bathroom other than urinating, there was thick lotion like CM, no spotting or coloration when I wiped.
> 
> No clue what is going on. Implantation temperature drop that caused stuffy nose???? Girls, anything like this ever happen to you??

Yes I've had slight cramping, lotion like CM and a very wet feeling every since I had the IUI. I haven't experienced the other symptoms. I don't know if these are good symptoms or not. Fingers crossed for all of us!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

babybeebee79 said:


> Finding Kismet and Mrs Kim,
> So strange we all feel the same about it.
> Im at 7dpo today and the only thing different is that i was just standing talking at work and i felt a "goosh" down there with some slight cramping.
> 
> I headed to the bathroom and enroute started sneezing, runny nose and got very very cold. When I got to bathroom other than urinating, there was thick lotion like CM, no spotting or coloration when I wiped.
> 
> No clue what is going on. Implantation temperature drop that caused stuffy nose???? Girls, anything like this ever happen to you??

Yes I've had slight cramping, lotion like CM and a very wet feeling every since I had the IUI. I haven't experienced the other symptoms. I don't know if these are good symptoms or not. Fingers crossed for all of us!!!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

I am really into my morning science lab these days - jeje. In fact with my bed head, I probably look like a mad scientist, recording temperature, dipping and dripping with various instruments. 

I am testing out the trigger shot (watching it fade) and comparing OPK, New Choice (Dollar Tree pregnancy test), and FRER. To save $ didn't use FRER until New Choice got really pale yesterday.

Still getting positive pregnancy tests, but the OPK has turned negative. OPK detects HCG (molecularly similar to LH), but only at higher levels. With pale lines, FRER is easier to read than New Choice because the line is sharper. I can't tell yet if they are equally sensitive. Stay tuned.

This little experiment is helping me cope with the uncertainty of it all.

Tomorrow I go in for my progesterone check, but at 5.5dpo it's earlier than ideal. I've read at 7dpo progesterone peaks and you want to see >15 ng/mL during a medicated cycle. That is about 48 nmol/L. You'd think they could pick a standard unit of measure! I don't know which one my Dr uses. 

But since I'm only 5.5dpo Friday morning, assuming I oved 36 hours after trigger, I guess it would be okay if my level was a bit lower? Anyone know about this stuff?

A higher level is better, that's all I know. Plus I'm on progesterone suppositories. I don't know how much that adds to it.

I'm still paranoid that I oved really soon after the trigger shot, so the IUI 24 hours later was too late to catch the egg. Oh the 2WW.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Second IUI tomorrow!!!

I'll have to fill you all in on some of the weird stuff going on later but I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> Second IUI tomorrow!!!
> 
> I'll have to fill you all in on some of the weird stuff going on later but I hope you are all doing well!

Wonderful! I'll keep my fx for you.

I got my mid-luteal progesterone results: 26.53. I am so relieved. This is a good number. Also, I have had subtle sensations like tension/pressure in my abdominal area for many days now.


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hatethewait85 said:


> Second IUI tomorrow!!!
> 
> I'll have to fill you all in on some of the weird stuff going on later but I hope you are all doing well!

Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Ladies I'm not sure what's going on with me. I'm 12DPIUI and although I was hopeful at first because I was feeling twinges here and there and my temps were pretty high. Now my temps are all over the place and I have no symptoms at all. I hope AF is not coming!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Mrs. Kim said:


> Ladies I'm not sure what's going on with me. I'm 12DPIUI and although I was hopeful at first because I was feeling twinges here and there and my temps were pretty high. Now my temps are all over the place and I have no symptoms at all. I hope AF is not coming!!!

Such a mystery. It's hard not knowing what is going on. The nice thing is you are 12dpo already! So close to finding out. Have you tested?


----------



## babybeebee79

Alright ladies, I caved in the middle of the afternoon on 10dpo
I know, wrong time for urine (even though it was 3hr hold) and it was a BFN :(
Kind of hoped but expected it to show nothing.

So, its back to holding off until Labor day like the RN asked me to. I'm still in the game cause 10dpo is early to show sometimes.

Symptoms have dwindled. Consistent abdominal cramps (teeny tiny ones near my pelvic bones) but no nausea, no sore bbs (which is odd for me, cause before AF they do hurt), slight CM discharge and the fatigue (but that may just be the blues of TTC)

Good luck to all, i'll check back in w/ results labor day!


----------



## Cristeena

Hi ladies, can I join in please? I will be having my first IUI this month, probably in 2 weeks or so. Excited to follow your IUI journeys as well!!:thumbup:


----------



## Cristeena

FindingKismet said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> I guess I will have to be careful testing out the trigger, like you said ... if you test every day and the line goes away and then comes back could it still be the trigger? If so, then I guess there is no point to testing at all until the blood test.

Unfortunately this happened to me, my trigger finally was out by 10 dpo, and I got a positive on 11 dpo, and then AF came, so it must've been the trigger still in my system :/


----------



## dovkav123

Dear Ladies,
I am so confused now. How do you count DPO? DPO after HCG? DPO after IUI?
DPO after my Basal temps went up?
Thank you, so much!

BFP FX'ed for all of you!


----------



## FindingKismet

dovkav123 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> I am so confused now. How do you count DPO? DPO after HCG? DPO after IUI?
> DPO after my Basal temps went up?
> Thank you, so much!
> 
> BFP FX'ed for all of you!

Good question! I have the same one. 

My Dr's office counts from trigger, but that makes no sense to me. I assume ov 36 hours after trigger and count from there. You can't use your basal temps because the trigger changes them.

What does everyone else do?


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Second IUI tomorrow!!!
> 
> I'll have to fill you all in on some of the weird stuff going on later but I hope you are all doing well!
> 
> Wonderful! I'll keep my fx for you.
> 
> I got my mid-luteal progesterone results: 26.53. I am so relieved. This is a good number. Also, I have had subtle sensations like tension/pressure in my abdominal area for many days now.Click to expand...

That's great. Fx this one worked!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Mrs. Kim said:


> Ladies I'm not sure what's going on with me. I'm 12DPIUI and although I was hopeful at first because I was feeling twinges here and there and my temps were pretty high. Now my temps are all over the place and I have no symptoms at all. I hope AF is not coming!!!

I stopped temping when my thermometer's battery died so I'm not sure what to make of your temps, but I'll keep my fx the witch stays away!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

babybeebee79 said:


> Alright ladies, I caved in the middle of the afternoon on 10dpo
> I know, wrong time for urine (even though it was 3hr hold) and it was a BFN :(
> Kind of hoped but expected it to show nothing.
> 
> So, its back to holding off until Labor day like the RN asked me to. I'm still in the game cause 10dpo is early to show sometimes.
> 
> Symptoms have dwindled. Consistent abdominal cramps (teeny tiny ones near my pelvic bones) but no nausea, no sore bbs (which is odd for me, cause before AF they do hurt), slight CM discharge and the fatigue (but that may just be the blues of TTC)
> 
> Good luck to all, i'll check back in w/ results labor day!

10dpo is definitely early! It is so hard to wait though! I hope no symptoms is a good sign for you- most of the bfp I see are in people with no symptoms at all. Keep us updated!!! Fx for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Cristeena said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in please? I will be having my first IUI this month, probably in 2 weeks or so. Excited to follow your IUI journeys as well!!:thumbup:

Hi Cristeena! Good luck this cycle! Are you doing meds or unmedicated iui?


----------



## Hatethewait85

dovkav123 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> I am so confused now. How do you count DPO? DPO after HCG? DPO after IUI?
> DPO after my Basal temps went up?
> Thank you, so much!
> 
> BFP FX'ed for all of you!




FindingKismet said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies,
> I am so confused now. How do you count DPO? DPO after HCG? DPO after IUI?
> DPO after my Basal temps went up?
> Thank you, so much!
> 
> BFP FX'ed for all of you!
> 
> Good question! I have the same one.
> 
> My Dr's office counts from trigger, but that makes no sense to me. I assume ov 36 hours after trigger and count from there. You can't use your basal temps because the trigger changes them.
> 
> What does everyone else do?Click to expand...

Well I just count days after my iui. I do use opk's but I don't temp so I have no way of knowing when I actually ovulated. This cycle I did use the trigger, but I also had a positive opk the same day... My doc tells me to take a hpt 2 weeks after the iui so I just start counting down from then. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Ok, I think I'm caught up with everyone. Sorry if I missed anything.

So I had my iui yesterday. It definitely hurt a little this time. My first one didn't hurt at all and I've read that it will hurt if the timing isn't right... Not sure what to think since the last one obviously didn't work. I hate trying to figure out the right timing of things!!

This time, the plan was to trigger Friday night if I didn't have a positive opk test by that afternoon. Well Friday morning I had a positive opk so I scheduled the IUI for Saturday AM. When I took another opk test that afternoon, it was negative!! I talked to my fs and she said take ovidrel ASAP and keep iui for Sat AM. 

I know LH surges can be short, but I had a similar situation last month - pos opk afternoon CD12, neg opk evening CD12, pos opk AM CD13. When I talked to the fs about it last month we scheduled the IUI for CD14 (after the second pos test). She thought the first pos was just a "mini" surge and the second one was the real deal.

I didn't have any more opk tests this cycle so I'm not sure if I would have had another positive test but I am so stressed that the timing of this cycle was wrong too!!! Who knew this opk testing could be so stressful!?

Sorry for being so long winded! Anyone else have a similar experience or have any thoughts?


----------



## Cristeena

Cristeena said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in please? I will be having my first IUI this month, probably in 2 weeks or so. Excited to follow your IUI journeys as well!!:thumbup:




Hatethewait85 said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join in please? I will be having my first IUI this month, probably in 2 weeks or so. Excited to follow your IUI journeys as well!!:thumbup:
> 
> Hi Cristeena! Good luck this cycle! Are you doing meds or unmedicated iui?Click to expand...

Hi, this will be round 3 clomid 100mg but first IUI. Hoping IUI is what we need. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> Ok, I think I'm caught up with everyone. Sorry if I missed anything.
> 
> So I had my iui yesterday. It definitely hurt a little this time. My first one didn't hurt at all and I've read that it will hurt if the timing isn't right... Not sure what to think since the last one obviously didn't work. I hate trying to figure out the right timing of things!!
> 
> This time, the plan was to trigger Friday night if I didn't have a positive opk test by that afternoon. Well Friday morning I had a positive opk so I scheduled the IUI for Saturday AM. When I took another opk test that afternoon, it was negative!! I talked to my fs and she said take ovidrel ASAP and keep iui for Sat AM.
> 
> I know LH surges can be short, but I had a similar situation last month - pos opk afternoon CD12, neg opk evening CD12, pos opk AM CD13. When I talked to the fs about it last month we scheduled the IUI for CD14 (after the second pos test). She thought the first pos was just a "mini" surge and the second one was the real deal.
> 
> I didn't have any more opk tests this cycle so I'm not sure if I would have had another positive test but I am so stressed that the timing of this cycle was wrong too!!! Who knew this opk testing could be so stressful!?
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded! Anyone else have a similar experience or have any thoughts?

I know it's totally normal to stress out before/after the IUI about whether or not the timing was right. My basal temps were hijacked by the trigger shot, so no way to confirm when I ovulated. I freaked out thinking I ovulated right after the trigger so too early for the IUI to work. Then I freaked out thinking maybe I ovulated too late.

Did you get an ultrasound to see if you had mature follicles before the trigger? I think that's usually how they decide when to trigger.

My RE told me I probably wouldn't get a positive OPK before the CD12 ultrasound, but if I did I should come in right away. I didn't get one so I just came in CD12. I wouldn't worry if it was a mini-surge or not. The key is to trigger before the natural surge as long as you have mature follicles (or at the same time to pump up the ov).


----------



## dovkav123

FindingKismet said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies,
> I am so confused now. How do you count DPO? DPO after HCG? DPO after IUI?
> DPO after my Basal temps went up?
> Thank you, so much!
> 
> BFP FX'ed for all of you!
> 
> Good question! I have the same one.
> 
> My Dr's office counts from trigger, but that makes no sense to me. I assume ov 36 hours after trigger and count from there. You can't use your basal temps because the trigger changes them.
> 
> What does everyone else do?Click to expand...

Findingkismet,Thanks for your answer. I'll count my O the day of IUI and it was 36 hours after trigger shot. That morning I had a big follicle, it means the egg was still in there. Today I am 11DPO. IN 3 days I'll have a blood test. But I'll test tomorrow at home. 
My RE didn't advice me to use OPK before IUI, the blood test told if I have a surge or not.
I am sure that HCG is out of my sistem. 7 days after the shot nausea and dizziness was gone.
How is your science project progress? Are you still testing with a dollar tree? 

Sending everybody preggo vibes!


----------



## babybeebee79

Cheated and tested at 12dpo (I cannot control myself as a POAS addict), and of course BFN :(

I'm supposed to try tomorrow per the Dr, but I think I'm going to wait it out longer. No need to put myself through any more white lines.

I will be on 13dpiui tomorrow, CD28, av cycle is 31 days. I have no symptoms! Nothing! Not like i did earlier, and not like i usually have before AF. My boobs dont even have a tickle of pain.

What is going on? Am i preggers? Am I not? Just dont know how to feel anymore.


----------



## Mrs. Kim

FindingKismet said:


> Mrs. Kim said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm not sure what's going on with me. I'm 12DPIUI and although I was hopeful at first because I was feeling twinges here and there and my temps were pretty high. Now my temps are all over the place and I have no symptoms at all. I hope AF is not coming!!!
> 
> Such a mystery. It's hard not knowing what is going on. The nice thing is you are 12dpo already! So close to finding out. Have you tested?Click to expand...

Well I was too scared to test with a HPT so I used an OPK since I had so many of those. I've read that an opk will show positive if you are pregnant. I tested at 13DPIUI and it was negative. My temps have gone down too so i'm almost sure AF is on her way. Good luck to the rest of you ladies!!!


----------



## Swtshae

Hatethewait - I had my IUI Saturday morning and I had some pain as well. I hadn't heard about if there is pain then the timing isn't right. I actually wanted some pain, lol because I had a friend that got her BFP in the third IUI cycle. For her that was the only cycle that she had pain. With my first IUI there was some slight cramping. However yesterday... There was some intense cramping. I even had some spotting afterwards. I'm hoping that did the trick. Since the IUI I've just had some continual cramping. 

Keep me posted on your continued symptoms if you have any!!! Good luck to all you ladies.


----------



## Swtshae

babybeebee79 said:


> Cheated and tested at 12dpo (I cannot control myself as a POAS addict), and of course BFN :(
> 
> I'm supposed to try tomorrow per the Dr, but I think I'm going to wait it out longer. No need to put myself through any more white lines.
> 
> I will be on 13dpiui tomorrow, CD28, av cycle is 31 days. I have no symptoms! Nothing! Not like i did earlier, and not like i usually have before AF. My boobs dont even have a tickle of pain.
> 
> What is going on? Am i preggers? Am I not? Just dont know how to feel anymore.

You're definitely not out until AF comes so try to hang in there. Good luck!


----------



## FindingKismet

dovkav123 said:


> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies,
> I am so confused now. How do you count DPO? DPO after HCG? DPO after IUI?
> DPO after my Basal temps went up?
> Thank you, so much!
> 
> BFP FX'ed for all of you!
> 
> Good question! I have the same one.
> 
> My Dr's office counts from trigger, but that makes no sense to me. I assume ov 36 hours after trigger and count from there. You can't use your basal temps because the trigger changes them.
> 
> What does everyone else do?Click to expand...
> 
> Findingkismet,Thanks for your answer. I'll count my O the day of IUI and it was 36 hours after trigger shot. That morning I had a big follicle, it means the egg was still in there. Today I am 11DPO. IN 3 days I'll have a blood test. But I'll test tomorrow at home.
> My RE didn't advice me to use OPK before IUI, the blood test told if I have a surge or not.
> I am sure that HCG is out of my sistem. 7 days after the shot nausea and dizziness was gone.
> How is your science project progress? Are you still testing with a dollar tree?
> 
> Sending everybody preggo vibes!Click to expand...

Wow only 3 days to go! That's great. I'm hoping you get your BFP.

My science project is fun, watching the hcg trigger shot fade out of my system. Digital OPK was the least sensitive with 4 positive days. Dollar Tree (New Choice) got 5 days (after that I couldn't tell - too blurry or pale to make out a line). And the winner is FRER with 8 days.

Today I got my first negative with FRER. So it's officially gone, although people have warned me you can think it's gone and it pops up for one more day. I guess your pee would have to be more concentrated than the day before for that to happen. I definitely won't get excited if I see a line tomorrow. Just the last of the trigger.


----------



## g_and_t

I'm currently 11dpiui and af is here I think...... :( 4 days early!!! Has anyone ever heard of the meds mucking up ones cycle?? Started light spotting about 8 hours ago... it's got a little heavier but not full flow yet but all the full cramps are there.... 

It's not often I get a short cycle... I'm usually between 27-31 days so I'm a bit confused and annoyed... but I spose in one sense it's better if I am out to get it over and done with so we can move to next cycle. 

Can implant bleeding be heavy and still be pregnant? It's not red or enough for more than a liner yet.... so there's still a glimmer of hope... 

Going to bed and hoping I wake up to no af.... 

Good luck everyone
Xxxxxx


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I'm caught up with everyone. Sorry if I missed anything.
> 
> So I had my iui yesterday. It definitely hurt a little this time. My first one didn't hurt at all and I've read that it will hurt if the timing isn't right... Not sure what to think since the last one obviously didn't work. I hate trying to figure out the right timing of things!!
> 
> This time, the plan was to trigger Friday night if I didn't have a positive opk test by that afternoon. Well Friday morning I had a positive opk so I scheduled the IUI for Saturday AM. When I took another opk test that afternoon, it was negative!! I talked to my fs and she said take ovidrel ASAP and keep iui for Sat AM.
> 
> I know LH surges can be short, but I had a similar situation last month - pos opk afternoon CD12, neg opk  evening CD12, pos opk AM CD13. When I talked to the fs about it last month we scheduled the IUI for CD14 (after the second pos test). She thought the first pos was just a "mini" surge and the second one was the real deal.
> 
> I didn't have any more opk tests this cycle so I'm not sure if I would have had another positive test but I am so stressed that the timing of this cycle was wrong too!!! Who knew this opk testing could be so stressful!?
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded! Anyone else have a similar experience or have any thoughts?
> 
> I know it's totally normal to stress out before/after the IUI about whether or not the timing was right. My basal temps were hijacked by the trigger shot, so no way to confirm when I ovulated. I freaked out thinking I ovulated right after the trigger so too early for the IUI to work. Then I freaked out thinking maybe I ovulated too late.
> 
> Did you get an ultrasound to see if you had mature follicles before the trigger? I think that's usually how they decide when to trigger.
> 
> My RE told me I probably wouldn't get a positive OPK before the CD12 ultrasound, but if I did I should come in right away. I didn't get one so I just came in CD12. I wouldn't worry if it was a mini-surge or not. The key is to trigger before the natural surge as long as you have mature follicles (or at the same time to pump up the ov).Click to expand...

I had an ultrasound on Tuesday (CD11). I had 2 follicles on my left side at 18. We wanted them to get a bit bigger which is why I was told to wait until Friday night to trigger if I didn't get a pos opk by then. If it doesn't work this time, we've already decided to increase the letrozole to 12.5mg (was on 7.5mg the last 2 cycles) and add follistim injections day 8-10. Hopefully with that regimen my follicles will be big enough on day 11 to trigger that night so I can avoid all this opk confusion!!

Hopefully we both o'ed at the right time!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

g_and_t said:


> I'm currently 11dpiui and af is here I think...... :( 4 days early!!! Has anyone ever heard of the meds mucking up ones cycle?? Started light spotting about 8 hours ago... it's got a little heavier but not full flow yet but all the full cramps are there....
> 
> It's not often I get a short cycle... I'm usually between 27-31 days so I'm a bit confused and annoyed... but I spose in one sense it's better if I am out to get it over and done with so we can move to next cycle.
> 
> Can implant bleeding be heavy and still be pregnant? It's not red or enough for more than a liner yet.... so there's still a glimmer of hope...
> 
> Going to bed and hoping I wake up to no af....
> 
> Good luck everyone
> Xxxxxx

Hopefully this is not a sign of AF for you!!!

However, I've been on clomid and letrozole and my cycles are much shorter when I take them. Typically I will have a 30ish day cycle, on the meds it's about 26-28 days. Last month was my first cycle on the letrozole and I started spotting on 11dpo and AF was here by 12dpo! I was super bummed. But the plus side is you get to start the next cycle sooner rather than later!

I'll keep my fx for you that this is just implantation bleeding!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

babybeebee79 said:


> Cheated and tested at 12dpo (I cannot control myself as a POAS addict), and of course BFN :(
> 
> I'm supposed to try tomorrow per the Dr, but I think I'm going to wait it out longer. No need to put myself through any more white lines.
> 
> I will be on 13dpiui tomorrow, CD28, av cycle is 31 days. I have no symptoms! Nothing! Not like i did earlier, and not like i usually have before AF. My boobs dont even have a tickle of pain.
> 
> What is going on? Am i preggers? Am I not? Just dont know how to feel anymore.

Hopefully the no symptoms thing is a good sign- I know a lot of ladies on here say they had no symptoms at all before their BFP!! Keeping my fx for you!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Hatethewait - I had my IUI Saturday morning and I had some pain as well. I hadn't heard about if there is pain then the timing isn't right. I actually wanted some pain, lol because I had a friend that got her BFP in the third IUI cycle. For her that was the only cycle that she had pain. With my first IUI there was some slight cramping. However yesterday... There was some intense cramping. I even had some spotting afterwards. I'm hoping that did the trick. Since the IUI I've just had some continual cramping.
> 
> Keep me posted on your continued symptoms if you have any!!! Good luck to all you ladies.

From what I read it meant the cervix wasn't open, but who knows. I'll hope the pain is a good thing then, too! And I'm glad that we are at exactly the same point in the 2ww!!

I had a little discomfort last night after the IUI, but now I don't feel anything. Now that I'm over worrying about the timing of things, I'm finding the 2ww after my second IUI much easier than the 1st. At least at this point, haha! I just feel that I've done everything I can and for some reason am totally at peace with things now.

Are you doing any bd-ing after the IUI?


----------



## Swtshae

Hatethewait85 said:


> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> Hatethewait - I had my IUI Saturday morning and I had some pain as well. I hadn't heard about if there is pain then the timing isn't right. I actually wanted some pain, lol because I had a friend that got her BFP in the third IUI cycle. For her that was the only cycle that she had pain. With my first IUI there was some slight cramping. However yesterday... There was some intense cramping. I even had some spotting afterwards. I'm hoping that did the trick. Since the IUI I've just had some continual cramping.
> 
> Keep me posted on your continued symptoms if you have any!!! Good luck to all you ladies.
> 
> From what I read it meant the cervix wasn't open, but who knows. I'll hope the pain is a good thing then, too! And I'm glad that we are at exactly the same point in the 2ww!!
> 
> I had a little discomfort last night after the IUI, but now I don't feel anything. Now that I'm over worrying about the timing of things, I'm finding the 2ww after my second IUI much easier than the 1st. At least at this point, haha! I just feel that I've done everything I can and for some reason am totally at peace with things now.
> 
> Are you doing any bd-ing after the IUI?Click to expand...

We BDed the day before the IUI in the morning and then the night of the IUI. The nurse made sure to tell us to have sex the night of the IUI! I actually think I ovulated last night (same day as IUI) because I had some pretty intense cramping last night. However it could have been due to the IUI so who knows. We may BD tonight also but I'm pretty sure we've covered out bases. Now the waiting game begins :dohh:

I feel pretty good about this time around. Looking back at the last one I think my IUI and trigger shot timing was off. We'll see what happens though. I'm hoping this is it as I'm only having a total of 3 IUI's. Yesterday while we were there my nurse made it a point to tell me that a total of 3 IUI's had the same success rate as 1 IVF cycle because she knows we're only have a total of 3. IVF has a 50% success rate so the odds are in our favor... I hope :thumbup:


----------



## dovkav123

BFN this morning. I am 12dpo IUI. I am on progesterone and my temps crushing down for too days now.
Should this hormone keep my temps up?? I am not responding to it?!?(I didn't have any side effects)
When should I quit it?
I am confused.


Thank you!


----------



## Swtshae

Dovkav123 - not sure about the hormones you're taking and their effect on your temp. However I am a strong believer that you're not out until AF comes so try to hang in there!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> Hatethewait - I had my IUI Saturday morning and I had some pain as well. I hadn't heard about if there is pain then the timing isn't right. I actually wanted some pain, lol because I had a friend that got her BFP in the third IUI cycle. For her that was the only cycle that she had pain. With my first IUI there was some slight cramping. However yesterday... There was some intense cramping. I even had some spotting afterwards. I'm hoping that did the trick. Since the IUI I've just had some continual cramping.
> 
> Keep me posted on your continued symptoms if you have any!!! Good luck to all you ladies.
> 
> From what I read it meant the cervix wasn't open, but who knows. I'll hope the pain is a good thing then, too! And I'm glad that we are at exactly the same point in the 2ww!!
> 
> I had a little discomfort last night after the IUI, but now I don't feel anything. Now that I'm over worrying about the timing of things, I'm finding the 2ww after my second IUI much easier than the 1st. At least at this point, haha! I just feel that I've done everything I can and for some reason am totally at peace with things now.
> 
> Are you doing any bd-ing after the IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> We BDed the day before the IUI in the morning and then the night of the IUI. The nurse made sure to tell us to have sex the night of the IUI! I actually think I ovulated last night (same day as IUI) because I had some pretty intense cramping last night. However it could have been due to the IUI so who knows. We may BD tonight also but I'm pretty sure we've covered out bases. Now the waiting game begins :dohh:
> 
> I feel pretty good about this time around. Looking back at the last one I think my IUI and trigger shot timing was off. We'll see what happens though. I'm hoping this is it as I'm only having a total of 3 IUI's. Yesterday while we were there my nurse made it a point to tell me that a total of 3 IUI's had the same success rate as 1 IVF cycle because she knows we're only have a total of 3. IVF has a 50% success rate so the odds are in our favor... I hope :thumbup:Click to expand...

My fs never says anything about bd-ing but I wish they did!! All they say is we shouldn't bd 3-5 days before the IUI so that his :spermy: count is good. Which I wish they wouldn't say because I want to BD before but we never know exactly when the IUI will be so it makes it hard!!! Have they ever said anything about it to you? We did BD yesterday morning (1 day after IUI and 36 hrs after the trigger) so hopefully we covered our bases, too. I did have some mild cramping last night but not sure if that was from the IUI or o'ing.

I'm thinking we will only do 3 iui's too... the next one (hopefully there isn't a next one, but if there is...) we are changing our drug protocol to be very aggressive. And right now I can't decide if I want to try 2 iui's with the more aggressive approach or just jump ahead to IVF. I'm sooo ready to be preggers, but we are only planning on IVF once so if that doesn't work we are done. I'll have a hard time accepting that.

Fx for both of us!!! I'm so ready for this BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Hatethewait85

dovkav123 said:


> BFN this morning. I am 12dpo IUI. I am on progesterone and my temps crushing down for too days now.
> Should this hormone keep my temps up?? I am not responding to it?!?(I didn't have any side effects)
> When should I quit it?
> I am confused.
> 
> 
> Thank you!

12dpo is still early so don't fret yet. 

I am absolutely no expert, but, from my understanding, the progesterone should keep your temp up. Progesterone is the hormone responsible for the rise in your BBT. It's possible the dose is too low? I think most people take it during the entire 2ww. I would call your doc and ask them?? Are you having bw done after your 2ww or are you just supposed to hpt? Don't stress though... you are definitely not out until af shows her ugly face!!!


----------



## Cristeena

dovkav123 said:


> BFN this morning. I am 12dpo IUI. I am on progesterone and my temps crushing down for too days now.
> Should this hormone keep my temps up?? I am not responding to it?!?(I didn't have any side effects)
> When should I quit it?
> I am confused.
> 
> 
> Thank you!

Im sorry Dovkat, I hope AF doesnt come ! :hugs: I have always been told to stop taking it CD 14, but I always stop CD 12 bc I use the wondfo 10 miu and if I dont get bfp by CD 12 on those, I dont feel very hopeful, and I just want to start the next cycle already. My period always comes 3 days after I stop taking it. Not sure about the temps with progesterone, but I know with clomid, temps can be very unreliable. FX hun!


----------



## Cristeena

Well ladies, of course as soon as I join, I no longer belong here :/ After much discussion, DH and I have decided to put TTC on hold instead of getting IUI this month. We are going to wait until my insurance kicks in in Nov to get a laparoscopy first since I have always suspected I have endo (Severe painful periods). Since we are paying all out of pocket (my insurance covers NO fertility), we would rather get the lap first since its covered, than spend all our money on IUIs and later find out I have endo or some other issue. So for now we will try naturally until Nov, get lap surgery, try naturally in Dec, then IUI in Jan. I hate waiting, but this makes most sense for us financially and we need a mental break too. Still going to cheer you guys on though!!!! :)


----------



## FindingKismet

dovkav, any news? I hope the temps are back up. Did you get to ask the Dr when to stop progesterone? Mine wants me to stay on it until the blood test results so we know for sure if I'm pregnant.

For moi, I am soooooooo close to the end of my 2WW. It's driving me mad. I'm 10dpiui today. If I'm pregnant, I could possibly get a positive test in the next couple of days. I have a blood test Friday, but I guess I'll know before that either way.


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> dovkav, any news? I hope the temps are back up. Did you get to ask the Dr when to stop progesterone? Mine wants me to stay on it until the blood test results so we know for sure if I'm pregnant.
> 
> For moi, I am soooooooo close to the end of my 2WW. It's driving me mad. I'm 10dpiui today. If I'm pregnant, I could possibly get a positive test in the next couple of days. I have a blood test Friday, but I guess I'll know before that either way.

How have you been feeling? Notice any promising symptoms? Are you going to poas before your bw? Well you get the results of bw same day?


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> dovkav, any news? I hope the temps are back up. Did you get to ask the Dr when to stop progesterone? Mine wants me to stay on it until the blood test results so we know for sure if I'm pregnant.
> 
> For moi, I am soooooooo close to the end of my 2WW. It's driving me mad. I'm 10dpiui today. If I'm pregnant, I could possibly get a positive test in the next couple of days. I have a blood test Friday, but I guess I'll know before that either way.
> 
> How have you been feeling? Notice any promising symptoms? Are you going to poas before your bw? Well you get the results of bw same day?Click to expand...

I've got myself convinced I'm pregnant. I just pray I'm right and not setting myself up for huge disappointment. I've had lots of sensations in the uterine area since IUI, getting more tender lately. I'm hoping it has been implanting and I'll soon get sore bbs and a positive test. I've been testing daily to be sure the trigger is gone and I just never stopped. It has been negative for a few days now. I'm also feeling wet the last couple of days.


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> dovkav, any news? I hope the temps are back up. Did you get to ask the Dr when to stop progesterone? Mine wants me to stay on it until the blood test results so we know for sure if I'm pregnant.
> 
> For moi, I am soooooooo close to the end of my 2WW. It's driving me mad. I'm 10dpiui today. If I'm pregnant, I could possibly get a positive test in the next couple of days. I have a blood test Friday, but I guess I'll know before that either way.
> 
> How have you been feeling? Notice any promising symptoms? Are you going to poas before your bw? Well you get the results of bw same day?Click to expand...
> 
> I've got myself convinced I'm pregnant. I just pray I'm right and not setting myself up for huge disappointment. I've had lots of sensations in the uterine area since IUI, getting more tender lately. I'm hoping it has been implanting and I'll soon get sore bbs and a positive test. I've been testing daily to be sure the trigger is gone and I just never stopped. It has been negative for a few days now. I'm also feeling wet the last couple of days.Click to expand...

Well that all sounds promising! I'll keep my fx for you!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Swtshae

Hatethewait85 said:


> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> Hatethewait - I had my IUI Saturday morning and I had some pain as well. I hadn't heard about if there is pain then the timing isn't right. I actually wanted some pain, lol because I had a friend that got her BFP in the third IUI cycle. For her that was the only cycle that she had pain. With my first IUI there was some slight cramping. However yesterday... There was some intense cramping. I even had some spotting afterwards. I'm hoping that did the trick. Since the IUI I've just had some continual cramping.
> 
> Keep me posted on your continued symptoms if you have any!!! Good luck to all you ladies.
> 
> From what I read it meant the cervix wasn't open, but who knows. I'll hope the pain is a good thing then, too! And I'm glad that we are at exactly the same point in the 2ww!!
> 
> I had a little discomfort last night after the IUI, but now I don't feel anything. Now that I'm over worrying about the timing of things, I'm finding the 2ww after my second IUI much easier than the 1st. At least at this point, haha! I just feel that I've done everything I can and for some reason am totally at peace with things now.
> 
> Are you doing any bd-ing after the IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> We BDed the day before the IUI in the morning and then the night of the IUI. The nurse made sure to tell us to have sex the night of the IUI! I actually think I ovulated last night (same day as IUI) because I had some pretty intense cramping last night. However it could have been due to the IUI so who knows. We may BD tonight also but I'm pretty sure we've covered out bases. Now the waiting game begins :dohh:
> 
> I feel pretty good about this time around. Looking back at the last one I think my IUI and trigger shot timing was off. We'll see what happens though. I'm hoping this is it as I'm only having a total of 3 IUI's. Yesterday while we were there my nurse made it a point to tell me that a total of 3 IUI's had the same success rate as 1 IVF cycle because she knows we're only have a total of 3. IVF has a 50% success rate so the odds are in our favor... I hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My fs never says anything about bd-ing but I wish they did!! All they say is we shouldn't bd 3-5 days before the IUI so that his :spermy: count is good. Which I wish they wouldn't say because I want to BD before but we never know exactly when the IUI will be so it makes it hard!!! Have they ever said anything about it to you? We did BD yesterday morning (1 day after IUI and 36 hrs after the trigger) so hopefully we covered our bases, too. I did have some mild cramping last night but not sure if that was from the IUI or o'ing.
> 
> I'm thinking we will only do 3 iui's too... the next one (hopefully there isn't a next one, but if there is...) we are changing our drug protocol to be very aggressive. And right now I can't decide if I want to try 2 iui's with the more aggressive approach or just jump ahead to IVF. I'm sooo ready to be preggers, but we are only planning on IVF once so if that doesn't work we are done. I'll have a hard time accepting that.
> 
> Fx for both of us!!! I'm so ready for this BFP :thumbup:Click to expand...

They told me to BD the day before the IUI?? The first time we had our IUI we didn't have sex (can't remember why not) but when we compared the sperm counts from IUI #1 and IUI #2 they were pretty much the same so I don't think it makes that big of deal.


----------



## Swtshae

Cristeena said:


> Well ladies, of course as soon as I join, I no longer belong here :/ After much discussion, DH and I have decided to put TTC on hold instead of getting IUI this month. We are going to wait until my insurance kicks in in Nov to get a laparoscopy first since I have always suspected I have endo (Severe painful periods). Since we are paying all out of pocket (my insurance covers NO fertility), we would rather get the lap first since its covered, than spend all our money on IUIs and later find out I have endo or some other issue. So for now we will try naturally until Nov, get lap surgery, try naturally in Dec, then IUI in Jan. I hate waiting, but this makes most sense for us financially and we need a mental break too. Still going to cheer you guys on though!!!! :)

Good luck Cristeena. Hope you get your BFP before November and you don't have to worry any of it. :hugs:


----------



## FindingKismet

Last night felt like Christmas Eve. I went to bed so excited for the next couple of days. I've been feeling like implantation was in progress. But even before I opened my eyes this morning, I knew someone had stolen Christmas. I woke up feeling deflated. my bbs feel deflated, my hormones feel deflated, even my basal temp is deflated. I hope I'm wrong, but I'm thinking implantation failed in the night. I feel similar to how I felt when the chemical pregnancy turned south except this one never got far enough for a positive test.

It's still early. Only 11dpiui. So there is still hope. But my instincts tell me I've lost the pre-pregnancy, if there was one.


----------



## dovkav123

I feel so opposite this cycle, Kismet. No egg was found in the follicle, no embryo was implanted... I have no hope. I tested 12dpo and 13dpo was negative. I supposed to come today for a blood test on 14dpo, but I didn't go. My heart tells me I am 100% not pregnant. First time in my life I am waiting for my AF to show up and I look forward to start a new natura lVF cycle treatment. I quit progesterone yesterday. My temps are down.
I am not drinking alcohol and I had always good progesterone levels without added hormones.

Fingers crossed for you kismet, please test at home, you have promising symptoms.
:dust: for all ladies!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> Hatethewait - I had my IUI Saturday morning and I had some pain as well. I hadn't heard about if there is pain then the timing isn't right. I actually wanted some pain, lol because I had a friend that got her BFP in the third IUI cycle. For her that was the only cycle that she had pain. With my first IUI there was some slight cramping. However yesterday... There was some intense cramping. I even had some spotting afterwards. I'm hoping that did the trick. Since the IUI I've just had some continual cramping.
> 
> Keep me posted on your continued symptoms if you have any!!! Good luck to all you ladies.
> 
> From what I read it meant the cervix wasn't open, but who knows. I'll hope the pain is a good thing then, too! And I'm glad that we are at exactly the same point in the 2ww!!
> 
> I had a little discomfort last night after the IUI, but now I don't feel anything. Now that I'm over worrying about the timing of things, I'm finding the 2ww after my second IUI much easier than the 1st. At least at this point, haha! I just feel that I've done everything I can and for some reason am totally at peace with things now.
> 
> Are you doing any bd-ing after the IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> We BDed the day before the IUI in the morning and then the night of the IUI. The nurse made sure to tell us to have sex the night of the IUI! I actually think I ovulated last night (same day as IUI) because I had some pretty intense cramping last night. However it could have been due to the IUI so who knows. We may BD tonight also but I'm pretty sure we've covered out bases. Now the waiting game begins :dohh:
> 
> I feel pretty good about this time around. Looking back at the last one I think my IUI and trigger shot timing was off. We'll see what happens though. I'm hoping this is it as I'm only having a total of 3 IUI's. Yesterday while we were there my nurse made it a point to tell me that a total of 3 IUI's had the same success rate as 1 IVF cycle because she knows we're only have a total of 3. IVF has a 50% success rate so the odds are in our favor... I hope :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My fs never says anything about bd-ing but I wish they did!! All they say is we shouldn't bd 3-5 days before the IUI so that his :spermy: count is good. Which I wish they wouldn't say because I want to BD before but we never know exactly when the IUI will be so it makes it hard!!! Have they ever said anything about it to you? We did BD yesterday morning (1 day after IUI and 36 hrs after the trigger) so hopefully we covered our bases, too. I did have some mild cramping last night but not sure if that was from the IUI or o'ing.
> 
> I'm thinking we will only do 3 iui's too... the next one (hopefully there isn't a next one, but if there is...) we are changing our drug protocol to be very aggressive. And right now I can't decide if I want to try 2 iui's with the more aggressive approach or just jump ahead to IVF. I'm sooo ready to be preggers, but we are only planning on IVF once so if that doesn't work we are done. I'll have a hard time accepting that.
> 
> Fx for both of us!!! I'm so ready for this BFP :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> They told me to BD the day before the IUI?? The first time we had our IUI we didn't have sex (can't remember why not) but when we compared the sperm counts from IUI #1 and IUI #2 they were pretty much the same so I don't think it makes that big of deal.Click to expand...

Well that's good to know! I won't worry so much about bding beforehand next time. Although my hubby is a stickler for rules! Hopefully there isn't a next time!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hang in there kismet and dovkav! Although I know it is hard to ignore gut feelings... You aren't out until af shows, so ill keep my fx for you!! This ttc journey is so sucky sometimes!


----------



## dovkav123

Hello,
Everyone who is going to do IUI or did it and is in TWW I advice you to check out this meditation video made by the fertility clinic in New York.
I just meditated. After breathing exercises I felt soo relaxed:cloud9:
I hope it will help you coping with stress.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WG-LnCmYwU


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks for sharing that dovkav! I'll have to take a look at it because I could use some stress coping skills. Although I am managing to stay pretty relaxed so far. 

How are you doing today, dovkav? Still waiting for AF to show?

What about you kismet? Are you still experimenting?

Swtshae, hows the first half of the 2ww treating you? Any symptoms?

Everyone else??? g_and_t? babybeebee79? Mrs. Kim? hockeypucks? maanda? Ceilani?


----------



## hockeypucks

Here's my update- just told today it's a negative. I figured that. Just so happens to be my day 1 of new cycle (damn wicked aunt flow) but also good that I can start the next round. We go in on Monday to talk to dr about IVF so hopefully start that this round!!!
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## babybeebee79

Just so you ladies know, I'm out. Got AF a few days ago. I'm on my third Clomid pill for another IUI this month as we are prepping for our first IVF. We decided to skip IUI (very low chance of getting pregnant this way) and do IVF right out of the gate. We do have very good insurance, and we are very blessed we can do this. Cannot tell you how depressed we are that we didnt get pregnant this cycle. I had EVERY symptom...how could it NOT have taken???

Oh well, good luck to you ladies and maybe ill see you in a few months on the preggers board :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

hockeypucks said:


> Here's my update- just told today it's a negative. I figured that. Just so happens to be my day 1 of new cycle (damn wicked aunt flow) but also good that I can start the next round. We go in on Monday to talk to dr about IVF so hopefully start that this round!!!
> How's everyone else doing?

Oh I'm sorry to hear about AF!! That sucks. But you are right that it's good to get started with the next round. I can't decide how many IUI cycles to go for - IVF is our last chance and we are only going to do it once so I am nervous to go there too quickly! Good luck with your appointment on Monday. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hatethewait85

babybeebee79 said:


> Just so you ladies know, I'm out. Got AF a few days ago. I'm on my third Clomid pill for another IUI this month as we are prepping for our first IVF. We decided to skip IUI (very low chance of getting pregnant this way) and do IVF right out of the gate. We do have very good insurance, and we are very blessed we can do this. Cannot tell you how depressed we are that we didnt get pregnant this cycle. I had EVERY symptom...how could it NOT have taken???
> 
> Oh well, good luck to you ladies and maybe ill see you in a few months on the preggers board :)

Stupid AF! Sorry to hear she got you this cycle. It really sucks sometimes!! It sounds like a good game plan to jump to IVF. I've not seen clomid used for that before. Are you taking really high doses?

Good luck with IVF. Keep us updated!


----------



## maanda

Has there been any good news in this topic?
We just had iui cycle 2 yesterday (cd14) with only one follie :(
I'm not so stressed this month though as dh asked me to stop temping so I do t really have anything to obsess over. 
This is my last ttc cycle for the year as I'll be away most of October and then the quick slide to Christmas. Want to save up some $$$ for ivf anyway
Keeping everyone in my thoughts xx


----------



## dovkav123

I got my period today too. I was waiting for it. I got 3 BfN this cycle. I was on progesterone for the first time ever and I was worry if my AF would be delayed or heavy flow. Everything seems to be normal so far. I am recharging my body for the next cycle. We'll do another natural cycle IVF treatment. I am gonna continue my castor oil packs and fertility massages.
I had a glass of wine.

Kismet and maanda you are our BFP hope. Let us know your update.

I am sorry for other ladies, AF is draining our lives away....
however; we'll be the mothers one day if not this cycle, than the other one. Mind is the powerful thing, he'll do what ever you wish... so keep wanting your little bean and you'll get one!:baby:


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Has there been any good news in this topic?
> We just had iui cycle 2 yesterday (cd14) with only one follie :(
> I'm not so stressed this month though as dh asked me to stop temping so I do t really have anything to obsess over.
> This is my last ttc cycle for the year as I'll be away most of October and then the quick slide to Christmas. Want to save up some $$$ for ivf anyway
> Keeping everyone in my thoughts xx

It seems like every thread I follow is filled with BFN... someone's due for a BFP soon!! Or all of us get a BFP :thumbup:

Sorry you only had one follie for your IUI yesterday. But, you do only need one!! Hopefully the less stress will mean 1 sticky bean for you! What meds were you taking? 

I think I'll only do 1 more iui and then save up for IVF too. My insurance doesn't cover anything. I'm not sure how much of the meds it will cover or if we will have to pay for everything out of pocket. So expensive!!!

Well, good luck to you this cycle!! Keep us updated.


----------



## dovkav123

maanda said:


> Has there been any good news in this topic?
> We just had iui cycle 2 yesterday (cd14) with only one follie :(
> I'm not so stressed this month though as dh asked me to stop temping so I do t really have anything to obsess over.
> This is my last ttc cycle for the year as I'll be away most of October and then the quick slide to Christmas. Want to save up some $$$ for ivf anyway
> Keeping everyone in my thoughts xx

Don't be upset because you have only one. Your body selected a special one and the strongest one, and I hope you'll be blessed this month!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi everyone. Sorry to disappoint, but I am not pregnant. Big Fat Negative on the blood test today. Now I have to wait a few days for the progesterone to fade so I will get AF.

Then on to another IUI. We are going to apply for financing for IVF, in case it comes to that.

Dr is going to increase my clomid to 150, do the follicle scan a day earlier, and have me give myself the ovidrel at home so we can do IUI 36 hours later this time. I'm also planning to DTD 2 days before the IUI. That's the one thing we didn't do this cycle. We DidTD after but not before.

I hope we will all stick together and see each other succeed over time.


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA. AF showed her ugly face today so I'm out. Will be moving onto IUI #2. I was so sure I was pregnant. AF was even 3 days late which has never happened in the whole 2 + years we've been TTC. My body played an evil trick on me!! Good luck to anyone else who is still waiting for a BFP!!!


----------



## Swtshae

Hatethewait85 said:


> Thanks for sharing that dovkav! I'll have to take a look at it because I could use some stress coping skills. Although I am managing to stay pretty relaxed so far.
> 
> How are you doing today, dovkav? Still waiting for AF to show?
> 
> What about you kismet? Are you still experimenting?
> 
> Swtshae, hows the first half of the 2ww treating you? Any symptoms?
> 
> Everyone else??? g_and_t? babybeebee79? Mrs. Kim? hockeypucks? maanda? Ceilani?

No symptoms other than noticeable extra mucus. I mean overall I'm just stuffy. However this has happened before so I'm taking it with a grain of salt. I do feel pretty calm about things but I think it's because I've been busy at work. Haven't really had a chance to symptom spot or anything like that. We shall see. 

How's everyone else doing? I have to agree that someone is due for a BFP soon.


----------



## dovkav123

FindingKismet said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to disappoint, but I am not pregnant. Big Fat Negative on the blood test today. Now I have to wait a few days for the progesterone to fade so I will get AF.
> 
> Then on to another IUI. We are going to apply for financing for IVF, in case it comes to that.
> 
> Dr is going to increase my clomid to 150, do the follicle scan a day earlier, and have me give myself the ovidrel at home so we can do IUI 36 hours later this time. I'm also planning to DTD 2 days before the IUI. That's the one thing we didn't do this cycle. We DidTD after but not before.
> 
> I hope we will all stick together and see each other succeed over time.

I quit progesterone and in 3 days my AF arrived. I have more cramps and flow. Maybe this hormone biult thicker uterine lining.
HCG shot, how many micrograms? I had 250 mcgr,( 5000U), I read that 500 mcgr(10000U) should be administered for better success.
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## AlaskaRay

I had my first two last month. First one August 1st and second occurring on August 27, 2013.


----------



## AlaskaRay

I had my first two last month. First one August 1st and second occurring on August 27, 2013.


----------



## maanda

Hatethewait85 said:


> It seems like every thread I follow is filled with BFN... someone's due for a BFP soon!! Or all of us get a BFP :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry you only had one follie for your IUI yesterday. But, you do only need one!! Hopefully the less stress will mean 1 sticky bean for you! What meds were you taking?
> 
> I think I'll only do 1 more iui and then save up for IVF too. My insurance doesn't cover anything. I'm not sure how much of the meds it will cover or if we will have to pay for everything out of pocket. So expensive!!!
> 
> Well, good luck to you this cycle!! Keep us updated.

Thank you! I was on Gonal F 137.5 from CD3 with a 5000 iu Pregnyl trigger and starting 1500 Pregnyl tomorrow and 8 DPIUI

Has anyone had spotting at 3DPO before? I'm excited because I've never spotted mid cycle before (just on IUI days thanks to the speculum).:thumbup:


----------



## Swtshae

That could definitely be a good sign!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to disappoint, but I am not pregnant. Big Fat Negative on the blood test today. Now I have to wait a few days for the progesterone to fade so I will get AF.
> 
> Then on to another IUI. We are going to apply for financing for IVF, in case it comes to that.
> 
> Dr is going to increase my clomid to 150, do the follicle scan a day earlier, and have me give myself the ovidrel at home so we can do IUI 36 hours later this time. I'm also planning to DTD 2 days before the IUI. That's the one thing we didn't do this cycle. We DidTD after but not before.
> 
> I hope we will all stick together and see each other succeed over time.

So sorry to hear about the BFN!! It sounds like you are making some good changes to your protocol, though. My fs tells us not to bd for 3-5 days before the IUI, but I know a lot of people who do beforehand. I might try bd-ing beforehand though if I have to go through this again. Hubby's samples have been fine the last 2 times. Will this next one be your last IUI before going to IVF?

Any sign of AF yet? Hope she comes soon so you can get started :thumbup:

Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Mrs. Kim said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA. AF showed her ugly face today so I'm out. Will be moving onto IUI #2. I was so sure I was pregnant. AF was even 3 days late which has never happened in the whole 2 + years we've been TTC. My body played an evil trick on me!! Good luck to anyone else who is still waiting for a BFP!!!

So sorry to hear about AF!! And what a tease she was this time!! Hopefully IUI #2 gets you your bfp!! Are you going to do anything different this time?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that dovkav! I'll have to take a look at it because I could use some stress coping skills. Although I am managing to stay pretty relaxed so far.
> 
> How are you doing today, dovkav? Still waiting for AF to show?
> 
> What about you kismet? Are you still experimenting?
> 
> Swtshae, hows the first half of the 2ww treating you? Any symptoms?
> 
> Everyone else??? g_and_t? babybeebee79? Mrs. Kim? hockeypucks? maanda? Ceilani?
> 
> No symptoms other than noticeable extra mucus. I mean overall I'm just stuffy. However this has happened before so I'm taking it with a grain of salt. I do feel pretty calm about things but I think it's because I've been busy at work. Haven't really had a chance to symptom spot or anything like that. We shall see.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? I have to agree that someone is due for a BFP soon.Click to expand...

I've been pretty calm this cycle, too. Hopefully this means something good! I noticed a lot of sharp cramping off and on on Friday but things have been pretty quiet since then. So who knows?!

Staying busy with work is good to keep the mind from over analyzing things. I stayed quite busy this weekend and can't believe it's already Monday tomorrow!! I know I have a busy day at work tomorrow so this tww is flying by. I may know in just a couple of days (last time my cycle was only 26 days so AF could show up on the 11th).

Good luck!


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> It seems like every thread I follow is filled with BFN... someone's due for a BFP soon!! Or all of us get a BFP :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry you only had one follie for your IUI yesterday. But, you do only need one!! Hopefully the less stress will mean 1 sticky bean for you! What meds were you taking?
> 
> I think I'll only do 1 more iui and then save up for IVF too. My insurance doesn't cover anything. I'm not sure how much of the meds it will cover or if we will have to pay for everything out of pocket. So expensive!!!
> 
> Well, good luck to you this cycle!! Keep us updated.
> 
> Thank you! I was on Gonal F 137.5 from CD3 with a 5000 iu Pregnyl trigger and starting 1500 Pregnyl tomorrow and 8 DPIUI
> 
> Has anyone had spotting at 3DPO before? I'm excited because I've never spotted mid cycle before (just on IUI days thanks to the speculum).:thumbup:Click to expand...

I've never been on injectables before. Did you try clomid or letrozole before that? If I have to do another cycle of this, we are upping my letrozole dose and adding follistim injections day 8-10. Hopefully neither of us need another one of these!!

I've not had spotting, but I'll keep my fx that something good is goin on in there :winkwink:


----------



## maanda

Yep I did Clomid for 6 cycles and this is my 8th or 9th on Gonal F (I've lost track- that's not good!). Due for a break or a BFP next!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hopefully you get that BFP!!


----------



## maanda

Hopefully we all do!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Agreed!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hey guys, I did another vlog ... enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O_CUeMutsU


----------



## Swtshae

When are you guys planning on testing?


----------



## maanda

Thanks for the vlog Stephanie, it's great to hear you are getting to the bottom of your support system. We still havent spoken to family about all of this but I'm very lucky that my best friends are supportive, I wish you hadn't gone through that with your friends though.
Good luck with the next few months, it's so hard with it all being so expensive but then I find myself feeling so guilty for worrying about money considering I live in AUS and most things related to this process are so much cheeper (ie. my gonal F only costs about $90/cycle)! I wonder if there are IVF tourism spots similar to cosmetic surgery tourism? but then I wouldn't really want to go there I don't think... I'm rambling now!

Swtshae- I'm only 4dpiui now so not testing for aaageeess plus just took my second pregnyl shot so no point in testing really.

*Is anyone at testing time?*


----------



## Hatethewait85

I have a feeling I won't get to testing this cycle. Feel like AF is just around the corner :growlmad: As much as I hate to be right, my instincts on this are usually spot on... unfortunately. If AF doesn't come, I will test on Friday. 

Hope everyone else is feeling more optimistic!


----------



## Swtshae

For some reason I'm not feeling too optimistic either. Maybe because after 31 months/cycles of trying you get use to not being pregnant. I'm only 9 dpiui so I still have some time before AF comes but just not feeling good about things. My husband just asked me if I feel pregnant and I was like "no". He's still hopeful though. I'll cheer up tomorrow. 


Stay hopeful ladies. You're not out until AF comes. Please keep me posted and I'll do the same. I'll be testing on Sunday unless AF comes sooner. I pray that isn't the case and this is our month.


----------



## maanda

*Hatethewait:* EEeep I hope your instincts are out of wack this time! How did you go? What CD or DPO are you?

*Swtshae:* It's hard to keep the optimism going isn't it, I tell my DH that's his job in all this! Bring on an AF free Sunday for you!


----------



## maanda

Spotted again today- 6DPIUI, so that's 3DPIUI and 6DPIUI...never spotted before, what the hell is going on?!


How is everyone else going?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well I think I was right. Started spotting this afternoon and I think AF is officially here now (hole plugged so not sure - sorry if TMI) as the cramps are ramping up... sometimes I'd love to be wrong:cry: At least she's right on schedule so I couldn't get my hopes up!

Hope everyone else is faring better!

maanda- not sure on the spotting... I've never spotted before. hopefully that is really good sign!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Swtshae

I'm anxious but trying to relax about things. The first week I'm calm but the second... As AF approaches I get so anxious. No symptoms except for spotting. Not sure if that's good or bad. I've also had some waves of nausea but could be my mind playing tricks on me. 

Maanda- hubby is also my positive go to person. The other day after church he told me I was pregnant out of no where and told me to claim it, lol. I definitely think your spotting is a good sign. Especially with there being breaks in between the days that you've spotted so far. 

Hatethewait- sorry to hear AF may be here. It sucks I know!! You may have mentioned this already but how long have you been trying! Keep your head up and keep us posted!


----------



## Hatethewait85

hopefully the spotting is a good sign swtshae! the nausea definitely sounds promising, too! fx your hubby is right!! when do you test again?

my hubby (30) and I (28 next week!) have been ttc for over 2 years. it's such an emotionally draining journey, especially when you get the diagnosis "unexplained!" we did 4 rounds of clomid without monitoring and just finished our second round of letrozole + iui. I think this next cycle will be our last IUI before moving on to IVF... only planning 1 cycle of IVF so I'm already anxious about it not working!!

Anyway, this is probably a dumb question, but would you still count today as cd1 even though af didn't come until after 6pm? normally mine comes in the morning so I've never really thought about it! just want to make sure this cycle is perfect!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait, your name no longer applies when you're being so patient LOL. I wish I were patient. I'm really going to try this cycle to be more distracted/patient/zen.

Had my pre-scan today for IUI #2. All set to go. Just took my first bigger dose of clomid. Wheeeeeeeee!

I learned last cycle that all the hormones make me think I'm pregnant, so this time I will not draw any conclusions. Now if only I believed myself. It sounded good though, right?:?


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hatethewait85 said:


> Mrs. Kim said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA. AF showed her ugly face today so I'm out. Will be moving onto IUI #2. I was so sure I was pregnant. AF was even 3 days late which has never happened in the whole 2 + years we've been TTC. My body played an evil trick on me!! Good luck to anyone else who is still waiting for a BFP!!!
> 
> So sorry to hear about AF!! And what a tease she was this time!! Hopefully IUI #2 gets you your bfp!! Are you going to do anything different this time?Click to expand...

Thank you. No I don't think i'll do anything different. I responded well to clomid so i'll give it another go.


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Good luck to all of the ladies who are waiting to test!!! Someone has to get a BFP soon.


----------



## R22

Ladies, can I join...because I need support! I am 34 and TTC #1 since July 2012. We had our first IUI July 2013 - BFN. August Clomid and IUI - BFN. Sept Clomid and IUI (4 eggs that were a good size) and hoping for a BFP. I dont know how I'm going to feel if it doesn't work out this month. :( The Dr. wants me to have a laprascopy next month if this doesn't work out and I'm a bit nervous about it. :dust: to all you!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait, your name no longer applies when you're being so patient LOL. I wish I were patient. I'm really going to try this cycle to be more distracted/patient/zen.
> 
> Had my pre-scan today for IUI #2. All set to go. Just took my first bigger dose of clomid. Wheeeeeeeee!
> 
> I learned last cycle that all the hormones make me think I'm pregnant, so this time I will not draw any conclusions. Now if only I believed myself. It sounded good though, right?:?

Haha, trust me! I'm anything but patient!! I've been working for my baby for over 2 years... I'm going crazy waiting for this to work! 

I did find the tww after my second IUI much easier, though. To be honest, I think it's because I felt out even before the tww started so it was easy to ignore everything and just hope time moved as fast as possible so I could try again. 

Looks like I'll be 2 days behind you - counting today as cd1. Last night even at 10:30-11pm, AF was super light but by 3:30am this morning I was awoken with awful cramps and heavy flow! I'm probably overly optimistic about IUI #3 but I'm excited that we are trying something new. For my first 2 IUI's I took letrozole 7.5mg cd3-7. This time I am taking letrozole 12.5mg cd3-7 and follistim injections cd8-10. :happydance:

Glad to hear your pre-scan went well. I wonder why my clinic never does a cd3 scan for me? How have you felt on the higher dose of clomid? Are you taking 100mg? Fx for you this cycle!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Mrs. Kim said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Kim said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA. AF showed her ugly face today so I'm out. Will be moving onto IUI #2. I was so sure I was pregnant. AF was even 3 days late which has never happened in the whole 2 + years we've been TTC. My body played an evil trick on me!! Good luck to anyone else who is still waiting for a BFP!!!
> 
> So sorry to hear about AF!! And what a tease she was this time!! Hopefully IUI #2 gets you your bfp!! Are you going to do anything different this time?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. No I don't think i'll do anything different. I responded well to clomid so i'll give it another go.Click to expand...

Well good luck this cycle!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

R22 said:


> Ladies, can I join...because I need support! I am 34 and TTC #1 since July 2012. We had our first IUI July 2013 - BFN. August Clomid and IUI - BFN. Sept Clomid and IUI (4 eggs that were a good size) and hoping for a BFP. I dont know how I'm going to feel if it doesn't work out this month. :( The Dr. wants me to have a laprascopy next month if this doesn't work out and I'm a bit nervous about it. :dust: to all you!!!

Hi R22!! Sounds like you've had a long ttc journey, too! My hubby and I have been ttc #1 for over 2 years (since 8/2011). I'm just starting my 3rd IUI, too and hoping for my BFP. Fx we both get one this time!!! When was your IUI? When will you test?

Good luck!!!


----------



## R22

Hi HatetheWait!! My IUI was on Tuseday, Sept 10 so I will probably test around Sept 21-23? depending on how long I can wait. 

I'm so happy to find you guys!


----------



## maanda

Hi R22, I think a few of us are at the 2 year ttc mark now :(
I'm a few days ahead of you for the iui (7dpiui today) but my blood test is the 25th so will poas or two the same dates as you :)
Good luck!


I had the ever dreaded good news from my best friend today, she is utd with #2 on her second cycle since #1 came along! I am so so so happy for her but really wanted to go through pregnancy with her at the same time. Hopefully this strange spotty cycle does the trick but I feel pretty pessimistic thanks to the spotting.


----------



## Hatethewait85

R22 said:


> Hi HatetheWait!! My IUI was on Tuseday, Sept 10 so I will probably test around Sept 21-23? depending on how long I can wait.
> 
> I'm so happy to find you guys!

It is definitely hard to wait! Hopefully you can stay busy this weekend! Keep us updated on how you are doing.


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Hi R22, I think a few of us are at the 2 year ttc mark now :(
> I'm a few days ahead of you for the iui (7dpiui today) but my blood test is the 25th so will poas or two the same dates as you :)
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> I had the ever dreaded good news from my best friend today, she is utd with #2 on her second cycle since #1 came along! I am so so so happy for her but really wanted to go through pregnancy with her at the same time. Hopefully this strange spotty cycle does the trick but I feel pretty pessimistic thanks to the spotting.

Oh man! I know exactly what you mean!! My bff told me she was pregnant (due in Dec 2013) and I so wanted to share the experience with her, but it obviously did not work out that way. I hope you have better luck than I did!!!


----------



## maanda

Hatethewait85 said:


> maanda said:
> 
> 
> Hi R22, I think a few of us are at the 2 year ttc mark now :(
> I'm a few days ahead of you for the iui (7dpiui today) but my blood test is the 25th so will poas or two the same dates as you :)
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> I had the ever dreaded good news from my best friend today, she is utd with #2 on her second cycle since #1 came along! I am so so so happy for her but really wanted to go through pregnancy with her at the same time. Hopefully this strange spotty cycle does the trick but I feel pretty pessimistic thanks to the spotting.
> 
> Oh man! I know exactly what you mean!! My bff told me she was pregnant (due in Dec 2013) and I so wanted to share the experience with her, but it obviously did not work out that way. I hope you have better luck than I did!!!Click to expand...

Awful stuff huh? We started trying for number one in the same month and, well you know the rest!


Feeling awful at 10dpo, up all night with what I assume is a stomach flu now feeling hungover (without the good bit of being hungover).

How is everyone doing?


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> FindingKismet said:
> 
> 
> Hatethewait, your name no longer applies when you're being so patient LOL. I wish I were patient. I'm really going to try this cycle to be more distracted/patient/zen.
> 
> Had my pre-scan today for IUI #2. All set to go. Just took my first bigger dose of clomid. Wheeeeeeeee!
> 
> I learned last cycle that all the hormones make me think I'm pregnant, so this time I will not draw any conclusions. Now if only I believed myself. It sounded good though, right?:?
> 
> Haha, trust me! I'm anything but patient!! I've been working for my baby for over 2 years... I'm going crazy waiting for this to work!
> 
> I did find the tww after my second IUI much easier, though. To be honest, I think it's because I felt out even before the tww started so it was easy to ignore everything and just hope time moved as fast as possible so I could try again.
> 
> Looks like I'll be 2 days behind you - counting today as cd1. Last night even at 10:30-11pm, AF was super light but by 3:30am this morning I was awoken with awful cramps and heavy flow! I'm probably overly optimistic about IUI #3 but I'm excited that we are trying something new. For my first 2 IUI's I took letrozole 7.5mg cd3-7. This time I am taking letrozole 12.5mg cd3-7 and follistim injections cd8-10. :happydance:
> 
> Glad to hear your pre-scan went well. I wonder why my clinic never does a cd3 scan for me? How have you felt on the higher dose of clomid? Are you taking 100mg? Fx for you this cycle!!Click to expand...

Hi everyone! Welcome to R22!

Hatethewait, my clinic says at CD3 they are looking for cysts on the ovaries. If they find one they cancel the cycle because it will interfere with the meds. I was on 100mg clomid for IUI#1. Now I'm on 150mg. I think all the hormones are getting to me, but it'll be worth it all in the end.

Glad you're on to a new cycle. It is exciting to try something new. I've never taken letrozole or follistim. I wonder what the difference is between that combo and clomid. For me, I ovulate on my own, but we are trying to release 2-3 good eggs.


----------



## Swtshae

Well AF is two days late but I think she's on her way. I've had s little spotting and AF cramps. Can't believe this. I had a glimmer of hope because she was late but then this. May have one more IUI cycle after this and then let it go if that doesn't work. How is everyone else?


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maanda said:
> 
> 
> Hi R22, I think a few of us are at the 2 year ttc mark now :(
> I'm a few days ahead of you for the iui (7dpiui today) but my blood test is the 25th so will poas or two the same dates as you :)
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> I had the ever dreaded good news from my best friend today, she is utd with #2 on her second cycle since #1 came along! I am so so so happy for her but really wanted to go through pregnancy with her at the same time. Hopefully this strange spotty cycle does the trick but I feel pretty pessimistic thanks to the spotting.
> 
> Oh man! I know exactly what you mean!! My bff told me she was pregnant (due in Dec 2013) and I so wanted to share the experience with her, but it obviously did not work out that way. I hope you have better luck than I did!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awful stuff huh? We started trying for number one in the same month and, well you know the rest!
> 
> 
> Feeling awful at 10dpo, up all night with what I assume is a stomach flu now feeling hungover (without the good bit of being hungover).
> 
> How is everyone doing?Click to expand...

Hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Hmm, it sounds like a good idea to check for cysts, kismet. I hope that I'm not having problems because my fs doesn't do one! 

Hopefully you'll grow the perfect follies on the 150mg dose of clomid. The main difference (from my understanding) between letrozole and clomid is that clomid can affect your lining (it has anti-estrogen effects, too) whereas letrozole does not. I think the follistim will help the follicles mature faster so I hope that means I can do the trigger on cd11 after my ultrasound. I've had 2-3 follies the last 2 cycles with no luck- my fs is guessing this combo will give me 4, possibly 5 (but she thinks more likely 4). 

Do you go in on cd11 for ultrasound too?


----------



## Hatethewait85

How's everyone doing these days?

Swtshae- Oh no! I hope it's not AF!! Did you test at all?? 

R22 - how have you been feeling since your IUI?

hockeypucks - how was your appointment last week? are you going ahead with IVF?

Any updates dovkav, mrs kim, anyone else??

AFM- not much going on here. Starting to have some cramping which I hope means my follies are growing nicely! On cd5 today. Staying home from work tomorrow to sign for my follistim. I hope this is the last time for me as it is getting harder to get out of work for this stuff!!

:dust:


----------



## maanda

Swtshae- Oh no!! Hopefully it's one of *those* stories where she never arrives!
Kismet- Adding something new to the regimen is just like adding to your weaponry isn't it- I think IUI #3 can only be good if you're already so positive.
Hatethewait- thanks am feeling so much better today. Can't wait for the next few days to be over so I know what I'm in for at the end of this cycle noe. Hope the people at work aren't being too difficult, I think sometimes they assume you just need a bit of time here and there but then when it keeps on going they lose that patience don't they, gr!


----------



## R22

Good morning! Today is 7 dp IUI and nothing note worthy to report. But man is the time going by so slowly! 

Swtshea, I hope that AF does not show and you are having "good" signs.

Have a great day all!!


----------



## River54

Hi ladies!
My 'natural' cycle was bfn, and this time the cd3 ultrasound showed no cysts, so I was good to start the meds. letrozole and a couple gonal f injections for me. Go in on Thursday cd9 for another ultrasound to see where I am at. Then I guess they tell me if I need more drugs or something? I dunno - soo much going on I didn't really think to ask! 
Of course I also forgot to ask about bding before the IUI...timing wise, he wants to have a good count...but yeah, not sure up til when?


----------



## R22

River54, my doctor lets us BD up until 2 days before the IUI. But maybe your Dr. will tell you at your cd9 appointment. Best Wishes!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hatethewait85 said:


> How's everyone doing these days?
> 
> Swtshae- Oh no! I hope it's not AF!! Did you test at all??
> 
> R22 - how have you been feeling since your IUI?
> 
> hockeypucks - how was your appointment last week? are you going ahead with IVF?
> 
> Any updates dovkav, mrs kim, anyone else??
> 
> AFM- not much going on here. Starting to have some cramping which I hope means my follies are growing nicely! On cd5 today. Staying home from work tomorrow to sign for my follistim. I hope this is the last time for me as it is getting harder to get out of work for this stuff!!
> 
> :dust:

Hello, I'm still here. I will be going in soon to do an ultrasound and hopefully do IUI #2 this weekend. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Swtshae- Oh no!! Hopefully it's one of *those* stories where she never arrives!
> Kismet- Adding something new to the regimen is just like adding to your weaponry isn't it- I think IUI #3 can only be good if you're already so positive.
> Hatethewait- thanks am feeling so much better today. Can't wait for the next few days to be over so I know what I'm in for at the end of this cycle noe. Hope the people at work aren't being too difficult, I think sometimes they assume you just need a bit of time here and there but then when it keeps on going they lose that patience don't they, gr!

Glad to hear you're feeling better. Hope the next few days fly by! Fortunately work is being really good about letting me rearrange my schedule so often. I can just see patience wearing thin soon. I wouldn't blame them- my patience is very thin!! Just want my BFP already. grr is right!


----------



## Hatethewait85

R22 - I always thought the second part of the tww goes by much faster! Hopefully the same holds true for you this time. Keep us updated!

River- Sorry to hear about your bfn. My doc says no bd-ing for 3-5 days before the IUI, but I've seen other ladies mention bd-ing the day of their trigger shot so I guess it depends on your doc. I would just ask when your in for cd9 ultrasound on Thursday. I always have a hard time remembering to ask q's too. That's why I'm glad I can send them a note online when I'm thinking of things!!

Mrs Kim- good luck with your ultrasound/IUI this weekend.


----------



## maanda

My update: Well 12dpiui today- BFN which is kind of a good thing as it means any lines I see from now *should* be the real thing not just the pregnyl hanging around. Cervix is no where to be found though so clinging onto that little hope. 
I'm in China over my fertile period for next month so that is completely out of the question anyway, so if not this month then November without IUI


----------



## Swtshae

Well ladies, I took a test this morning and got a BFN!!! I still haven't completely started my period yet, but do feel like it's coming. It's the craziest thing. I was suppose to start my cycle on Saturday. I'M NEVER LATE! I tell you what this TTC has really put me to the test, but we have decided to give it one more shot hoping that "third time is the charm". 

Hope the rest of you get your BFP's this time around. Please keep me posted and I'll do the same. I go in Thursday for blood work and to see if I'm able to have another IUI this cycle.


----------



## maanda

Swtshae said:


> Well ladies, I took a test this morning and got a BFN!!! I still haven't completely started my period yet, but do feel like it's coming. It's the craziest thing. I was suppose to start my cycle on Saturday. I'M NEVER LATE! I tell you what this TTC has really put me to the test, but we have decided to give it one more shot hoping that "third time is the charm".
> 
> Hope the rest of you get your BFP's this time around. Please keep me posted and I'll do the same. I go in Thursday for blood work and to see if I'm able to have another IUI this cycle.

Did she arrive??

I'm 14dpo with BFN so she should come today to get this cycle over and done with.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi maanda, hatethewait, mrs kim, river, r22, swtshae, everyone else,

How are you doing??

I had my follicle scan yesterday CD10 ... too soon (13 and 18) so going for another scan tomorrow CD12. Good news is one on each side! Will probably trigger tomorrow night at home (yikes) and do the IUI Sunday morning. It's like going to church ... tears and prayers, right?


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda-
Sorry about BFN so far. Any sign of AF?? I hope she stays away for you so it doesn't matter you are in China next month! Fx for you!

Swtshae-
Did you get your blood test results? I know many people say they feel like AF is coming but get their bfp anyway!! I hope you are one of them!! Keep us updated!

Kismet-
Yay for 1 follie on each side! I hope they grow, grow, grow so you can trigger tomorrow! Giving yourself an injection is not so bad. You can do it!! Let us know how it goes!

How's everyone else doing? R22 any good symptoms? River any info on the bd-ing? Anyone else have updates?

AFM- Just started my follistim today (cd8-10) and getting anxious for my cd11 ultrasound on Sunday. I'm not sure if I was bloated today or if my pants were just a lil tight. I've been working on gaining wait as recommended by my fs (5lbs) so I'm hoping my pants were just a little tight. I don't have any other symptoms of OHSS, think I should be worried? I don't look too bloated, I don't think?? There's always something to stress about, isn't there!

:dust:


----------



## River54

Findingkismet - yay for follies on both sides :)

afm - cd9 ultrasound went good - follies on both sides (21 and 16sh). I am just awaiting my surge, which I think should be soon. I get bloodwork done tomorrow morning, and I'll probably try an opk to make sure as well. He told me not to bd now til after the IUI....of course there wasn't a good time since Monday, so hopefully the count will be ok when it comes time!


----------



## Swtshae

Hi all! AF came and blood test was of course negative so I'll be completing our final IUI next weekend probably. I started letrozole last night (days 3-7) and will go in cycle day 11 for ultrasound. This has been one expensive and draining test for my husband and I but I do believe it will work out. One way or another. At some point I have to realize that having children may not be in gods plans for me/us and accept the circumstances. We already know IVF isn't an option so if this cycle doesn't work... We will give it a rest and just continue to live our lives. We will revisit it at a later date. We are fairly young (I'm 31 and hubby 33) so we can try IUI's again in a year or two.

As I've watched my friends or other women I know get pregnant their first month trying or shortly after, I no longer get upset and have truly accepted my TTC journey for what it is. It will be three years of trying in Feb. next year, 2014 and I can't continue to live my life in this manner. I honestly feel and know that TTC has been the main focus on my life and that's a problem. I should be focusing on god and his will for my life. I have forgotten whats truly important though this situation. My BFP will come exactly when it's suppose to come. 

I hope you ladies get your BFP very soon. Stay positive and hopeful. Babies are on the way.


----------



## River54

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hello ladies. My update is this. I went to get an ultrasound on yesterday CD14. It's not looking good. I had a few small follicles and the largest was only 12mm. They want me to come back on Monday which will be CD18. I'm not feeling very optimistic about this cycle at all. I'm almost ready to give up. Good luck to the rest of you ladies!!! Can't wait to hear about a BFP Soon.:baby:


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Swtshae said:


> Hi all! AF came and blood test was of course negative so I'll be completing our final IUI next weekend probably. I started letrozole last night (days 3-7) and will go in cycle day 11 for ultrasound. This has been one expensive and draining test for my husband and I but I do believe it will work out. One way or another. At some point I have to realize that having children may not be in gods plans for me/us and accept the circumstances. We already know IVF isn't an option so if this cycle doesn't work... We will give it a rest and just continue to live our lives. We will revisit it at a later date. We are fairly young (I'm 31 and hubby 33) so we can try IUI's again in a year or two.
> 
> As I've watched my friends or other women I know get pregnant their first month trying or shortly after, I no longer get upset and have truly accepted my TTC journey for what it is. It will be three years of trying in Feb. next year, 2014 and I can't continue to live my life in this manner. I honestly feel and know that TTC has been the main focus on my life and that's a problem. I should be focusing on god and his will for my life. I have forgotten whats truly important though this situation. My BFP will come exactly when it's suppose to come.
> 
> I hope you ladies get your BFP very soon. Stay positive and hopeful. Babies are on the way.

It will happen when the time is right. I try to keep telling myself that too!! :hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> Findingkismet - yay for follies on both sides :)
> 
> afm - cd9 ultrasound went good - follies on both sides (21 and 16sh). I am just awaiting my surge, which I think should be soon. I get bloodwork done tomorrow morning, and I'll probably try an opk to make sure as well. He told me not to bd now til after the IUI....of course there wasn't a good time since Monday, so hopefully the count will be ok when it comes time!

How'd the blood work go? Have you gotten your surge?? Fx for you this time!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Hi all! AF came and blood test was of course negative so I'll be completing our final IUI next weekend probably. I started letrozole last night (days 3-7) and will go in cycle day 11 for ultrasound. This has been one expensive and draining test for my husband and I but I do believe it will work out. One way or another. At some point I have to realize that having children may not be in gods plans for me/us and accept the circumstances. We already know IVF isn't an option so if this cycle doesn't work... We will give it a rest and just continue to live our lives. We will revisit it at a later date. We are fairly young (I'm 31 and hubby 33) so we can try IUI's again in a year or two.
> 
> As I've watched my friends or other women I know get pregnant their first month trying or shortly after, I no longer get upset and have truly accepted my TTC journey for what it is. It will be three years of trying in Feb. next year, 2014 and I can't continue to live my life in this manner. I honestly feel and know that TTC has been the main focus on my life and that's a problem. I should be focusing on god and his will for my life. I have forgotten whats truly important though this situation. My BFP will come exactly when it's suppose to come.
> 
> I hope you ladies get your BFP very soon. Stay positive and hopeful. Babies are on the way.

So sorry to hear about AF. It is such a draining experience and I wish no one had to go through this! I hope this IUI is the one that works!! What dose of letrozole are you using?

:dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

Mrs. Kim said:


> Hello ladies. My update is this. I went to get an ultrasound on yesterday CD14. It's not looking good. I had a few small follicles and the largest was only 12mm. They want me to come back on Monday which will be CD18. I'm not feeling very optimistic about this cycle at all. I'm almost ready to give up. Good luck to the rest of you ladies!!! Can't wait to hear about a BFP Soon.:baby:

Oh boo!! I'm sending growing vibes to you! I hope you get good news on Monday. Hang in there! We are definitely due for some BFP news!


----------



## maanda

Well just a quick update from me, now 16dpo with many BFNs so waiting for AF. My acupuncturist said my progesterone is still high though (i am on fire despite it actually being a really cold spring)so either a slow bfp or a cyst secreting progesterone- I'm banking on the latter.
Looking forward to news from others!!


----------



## Swtshae

Hatethewait85 said:


> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! AF came and blood test was of course negative so I'll be completing our final IUI next weekend probably. I started letrozole last night (days 3-7) and will go in cycle day 11 for ultrasound. This has been one expensive and draining test for my husband and I but I do believe it will work out. One way or another. At some point I have to realize that having children may not be in gods plans for me/us and accept the circumstances. We already know IVF isn't an option so if this cycle doesn't work... We will give it a rest and just continue to live our lives. We will revisit it at a later date. We are fairly young (I'm 31 and hubby 33) so we can try IUI's again in a year or two.
> 
> As I've watched my friends or other women I know get pregnant their first month trying or shortly after, I no longer get upset and have truly accepted my TTC journey for what it is. It will be three years of trying in Feb. next year, 2014 and I can't continue to live my life in this manner. I honestly feel and know that TTC has been the main focus on my life and that's a problem. I should be focusing on god and his will for my life. I have forgotten whats truly important though this situation. My BFP will come exactly when it's suppose to come.
> 
> I hope you ladies get your BFP very soon. Stay positive and hopeful. Babies are on the way.
> 
> So sorry to hear about AF. It is such a draining experience and I wish no one had to go through this! I hope this IUI is the one that works!! What dose of letrozole are you using?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yeah it stinks but I do believe it will work out for the best. I'm taking 5mg.


----------



## River54

Hatethewait85 said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> Findingkismet - yay for follies on both sides :)
> 
> afm - cd9 ultrasound went good - follies on both sides (21 and 16sh). I am just awaiting my surge, which I think should be soon. I get bloodwork done tomorrow morning, and I'll probably try an opk to make sure as well. He told me not to bd now til after the IUI....of course there wasn't a good time since Monday, so hopefully the count will be ok when it comes time!
> 
> How'd the blood work go? Have you gotten your surge?? Fx for you this time!!!Click to expand...

No, no surge yet according to the blood work done. I am to go in tomorrow morning for a checkup. Hopefully something will happen soon!


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Well just a quick update from me, now 16dpo with many BFNs so waiting for AF. My acupuncturist said my progesterone is still high though (i am on fire despite it actually being a really cold spring)so either a slow bfp or a cyst secreting progesterone- I'm banking on the latter.
> Looking forward to news from others!!

Any sign of AF? I hope you're just slow to get a BFP!!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Well I went in for cd11 ultrasound today and went pretty well. Lining looked great - even I could tell it was better than last cycle. I didn't get the exact number, but last cycle was 8.5. Also had 5 good follicles! Left side has one at 16ish and two at 19ish. Right side had one at 12ish, one at 16ish, one at 18ish. My fs said she is slightly concerned about triplets but the odds are <<<1%. Twins I could handle, but triplets sort of freaks me out a bit! Not sure how nervous I should be.

I was also hoping to get the go ahead to trigger tonight. I've had really weird opk's that make me wonder if we've gotten the timing wrong the last 2 times. But, I'll be testing opk's twice a day through Wed. If no positive, I'll trigger Wed PM and IUI will be Friday. My fs is expecting I will surge on my own before then... I acutally had a nearly positive opk test this morning when I checked around 10. So, possible I'll be going in tomorrow if this afternoon's is positive! Ahh, I am so hoping this works. I'm not sure we will do another IUI after this.

How's everyone else doing? Any updates on your IUI kismet? have you tested at all r22? Anyone else?


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi ladies!

Hatethewait, you have so many follicles ... wow, that's great. I know there is the risk of multiples, but like you said the chances of triplets are slim. Speaking of slim, you must be itty bitty if your Dr is asking you to gain weight. I am a bit overweight but not enough to affect my fertility according to my Dr. I haven't been able to exercise much or cut calories because it is not advised while TTC. So I'm stuck with my chubby self until this is all over. Your Dr wants you to trigger Wednesday? What happens if you surge first ... do you still trigger?

River, congrats on the good follicles. How did your checkup go today?

Swtshae, I really understand when you say this is "expensive and draining." I am with you 100%. We have spent every penny on this stuff. I still need to sit down and add it all up to figure out what an IUI actually costs start to finish. I'm happy for you that you have gotten to a place of not being upset when others get pregnant. And it's good you still have hope for the future. For me, this is it. There is no "in a few years" due to my age.

MrsKim, those smaller follicles can grow fast. Let us know what happens tomorrow! One of my follicles was 13 on CD10 and grew to 20 by CD12.

Maanda, I'm wishing you the best of luck. BFP please!!

AFM, CD12 I had one follicle each side, sizes 20 and 22. I triggered Friday night and did IUI this morning. DH's sperm sample was awesome today, vastly improved. Maybe it was the pep talk I gave him LOL. The nurse couldn't find the opening to my cervix so she wrestled with the speculum quite awhile. It was awful. But hopefully all worth it.


----------



## River54

HatetheWait - wow you have a great response! FX you get a surge soon!

FindingKismet - That is great news! 2 good size follies and a great sample - I hope this is it for you!
Maanda - I hope you get that BFP!
Swtshae - yeah, we started adding up this cycle of IUI, and it is alot. Already OH is not happy about it. But we said we'd try 3 times and see what that brings us. I sincerely hope it is just the once!

Went in today, and follies were 26mm and 19mm with a lining of 9mm. So they gave me the trigger shot this morning, since I haven't surged yet. We go in tomorrow afternoon at 4pm to do the IUI. FX!


----------



## maanda

WOW! Everyone has such amazing follie size and numbers, good luck IUI#3s!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sadly another BFN on 17 DPO today :( Pre-AF headache and backpain kicked in this morning...........oh well!

I have my next appointment with the specialist tonight where she will no doubt talk about IVF but I'm ok with that, my bank account not so ok


----------



## Hatethewait85

As I mentioned, I've had weird opk testing the last 2 cycles with my IUI's. This one was no different :growlmad: Here's a quick summary of what happened the last couple of cycles 

IUI #1 - positive opk afternoon of cd12, negative opk evening cd12, positive opk morning of cd13 -- IUI scheduled for AM CD14 = BFN (this was with the smiley opk tests)
IUI #2 - positive opk morning of cd14, negative opk evening cd14, instructed to take ovidrel ASAP -- IUI scheduled for AM CD15 = BFN (this was with the 2 lines tests)

So this time, I had that nearly positive opk yesterday morning (about 10am). Took another opk at 3:45pm and you could barely see the second line!! This of course made me worried that I was catching the tail-end of the LH surge this morning. It would have been unusual for me to ovulate that early (usually o on cd13-cd14) but I thought maybe with all the extra eggs my body was ready ahead of schedule! So I called my fs and she told me to pick up the smiley tests and test again at 9pm last night (was negative) and early this morning (also negative) and come in for another ultrasound this morning (unless the other opk tests were positive) for possible IUI today if o'ing or already o'ed. 

So had ultrasound this morning - hadn't o'ed yet, but doc thought I was close. Eggs had grown quite a bit since yesterday! Now had on the left: 19.69, 20.45, 21.08 (plus a 12,13,14!) and on the right: 23.26, 16.28 (plus a 13 and three 16s!). He thought if we even waited to do the trigger tonight and have IUI Wed AM that we might miss things completely. So, I was told to take the trigger this morning and come in for an IUI tomorrow morning. 

So that's the new plan! Keep your fx for one (maybe two) sticky bean! I'm a little worried that maybe we just got the timing completely wrong the last 2 cycles and I'm about to be octomom!! This afternoon I've also been feeling pretty achey and I thought I had a fever (but I didn't) - think it's just my body working hard to push out all these eggies?!

Sorry for the novel! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hatethewait, you have so many follicles ... wow, that's great. I know there is the risk of multiples, but like you said the chances of triplets are slim. Speaking of slim, you must be itty bitty if your Dr is asking you to gain weight. I am a bit overweight but not enough to affect my fertility according to my Dr. I haven't been able to exercise much or cut calories because it is not advised while TTC. So I'm stuck with my chubby self until this is all over. Your Dr wants you to trigger Wednesday? What happens if you surge first ... do you still trigger?
> 
> River, congrats on the good follicles. How did your checkup go today?
> 
> Swtshae, I really understand when you say this is "expensive and draining." I am with you 100%. We have spent every penny on this stuff. I still need to sit down and add it all up to figure out what an IUI actually costs start to finish. I'm happy for you that you have gotten to a place of not being upset when others get pregnant. And it's good you still have hope for the future. For me, this is it. There is no "in a few years" due to my age.
> 
> MrsKim, those smaller follicles can grow fast. Let us know what happens tomorrow! One of my follicles was 13 on CD10 and grew to 20 by CD12.
> 
> Maanda, I'm wishing you the best of luck. BFP please!!
> 
> AFM, CD12 I had one follicle each side, sizes 20 and 22. I triggered Friday night and did IUI this morning. DH's sperm sample was awesome today, vastly improved. Maybe it was the pep talk I gave him LOL. The nurse couldn't find the opening to my cervix so she wrestled with the speculum quite awhile. It was awful. But hopefully all worth it.

20 and 22 sound like perfect follicle size!! That is great that your hubby had super spermies for your IUI, too! I think pep talks work wonders. I had a pep talk with my eggies this cycle! That doesn't sound fun with the speculum wrestling. Do you usually have a nurse do it? I've always had my fs perform the IUI, but today I had my fs partner/husband perform the ultrasound and he had his nurse do the ultrasound?? Fx for you this cycle. Keep us updated on how you're feeling during the tww!

I'm not TOO tiny, my BMI has always been healthy. I was 119lbs when I started seeing my fs. I'm up to 122-123lbs! I'm not convinced my weight is the problem - I weighed 128-129lbs when we started ttc with absolutely no luck then either. My doc thinks a lil fat is a good thing- makes more estrogen! So a lil chub is a-ok :) You'll have to check out my update from today regarding the trigger, but if I would have surged on my own the IUI would've been rescheduled for the next day. If I hadn't surged by Wed PM, I would take the trigger that night and schedule IUI 36ish hours later.


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> WOW! Everyone has such amazing follie size and numbers, good luck IUI#3s!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sadly another BFN on 17 DPO today :( Pre-AF headache and backpain kicked in this morning...........oh well!
> 
> I have my next appointment with the specialist tonight where she will no doubt talk about IVF but I'm ok with that, my bank account not so ok

Sorry for your BFN! :hugs: Did AF arrive? How was your appointment with the specialist? Are you going to do IVF?


----------



## R22

Hey everyone! Hatethewait, good baby dust to you!!!!!

Afm, I got BFN 12 dpo and my temp is dropping. AF is due tomorrow or Wednesday and I am confident she will show. So, after 3 failed IUIs I am taking a hiatus from TTC. As I said before, my Dr wants me to have a laparoscopy but I'm not sure I'm ready for it. 

I wish you all lots of:dust::dust:


----------



## maanda

Hatethewait85 said:


> maanda said:
> 
> 
> WOW! Everyone has such amazing follie size and numbers, good luck IUI#3s!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sadly another BFN on 17 DPO today :( Pre-AF headache and backpain kicked in this morning...........oh well!
> 
> I have my next appointment with the specialist tonight where she will no doubt talk about IVF but I'm ok with that, my bank account not so ok
> 
> Sorry for your BFN! :hugs: Did AF arrive? How was your appointment with the specialist? Are you going to do IVF?Click to expand...

Wow hatethewait, those are some amazing follie numbers and sizes. You'll have a rough o I think but a massive chance for a bfp!!

The visit to the specialist was good, she said that basically there's no reason the iuis didn't work so instead of doing another one lets go to ivf. I'm a very practical person so that made a lot of sense and I'm using the end of this year for getting fit and off these awful drugs. Ivf in February!
Still no af and bfn so suspecting I didn't o at all, how disappointing. At least with ivf I will know where we stand all the way through except for after embryo transfer.
Interestingly she said that with pcos the first egg pickup can be pretty rubbish as the old eggs from my cysts usually come out first which probably explains why these last two years haven't resulted in even one bfp!
Onwards and upwards?!


----------



## Hatethewait85

R22 said:


> Hey everyone! Hatethewait, good baby dust to you!!!!!
> 
> Afm, I got BFN 12 dpo and my temp is dropping. AF is due tomorrow or Wednesday and I am confident she will show. So, after 3 failed IUIs I am taking a hiatus from TTC. As I said before, my Dr wants me to have a laparoscopy but I'm not sure I'm ready for it.
> 
> I wish you all lots of:dust::dust:

So sorry to hear about your BFN and temp drop. Darn AF!!! It's good to recharge and rest sometimes. This is a hard journey and I wish none of us were on it!:hugs:


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maanda said:
> 
> 
> WOW! Everyone has such amazing follie size and numbers, good luck IUI#3s!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sadly another BFN on 17 DPO today :( Pre-AF headache and backpain kicked in this morning...........oh well!
> 
> I have my next appointment with the specialist tonight where she will no doubt talk about IVF but I'm ok with that, my bank account not so ok
> 
> Sorry for your BFN! :hugs: Did AF arrive? How was your appointment with the specialist? Are you going to do IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow hatethewait, those are some amazing follie numbers and sizes. You'll have a rough o I think but a massive chance for a bfp!!
> 
> The visit to the specialist was good, she said that basically there's no reason the iuis didn't work so instead of doing another one lets go to ivf. I'm a very practical person so that made a lot of sense and I'm using the end of this year for getting fit and off these awful drugs. Ivf in February!
> Still no af and bfn so suspecting I didn't o at all, how disappointing. At least with ivf I will know where we stand all the way through except for after embryo transfer.
> Interestingly she said that with pcos the first egg pickup can be pretty rubbish as the old eggs from my cysts usually come out first which probably explains why these last two years haven't resulted in even one bfp!
> Onwards and upwards?!Click to expand...

I'm definitely having some good cramping now - getting close to the 36 hrs after the trigger mark. Hoping it doesn't get too bad- I'm not good with pain!! I've had similar thoughts about IUI's myself. Especially if this one doesn't work - I mean how cannot it not - 5 good eggs, triple layer endometrium, 19mil sperm post-wash. I might be joining you for IVF in Feb. We have a vacation planned in January and I'm not sure if flying would be good right after an IVF if I did do it in Oct/Nov?

Sounds like you had a good meeting with your specialist!! It's always good when you are on the same page. I learn so many new things about PCOS on these forums. Onwards and upwards for sure!


----------



## MissyLissy

Hi everyone! Can I join this thread? I usually hang out in the TTC#1 board, but its getting harder and harder to relate to the people getting pregnant so quickly the old fashioned way. 

I just had IUI #4 yesterday. I only had one (maybe 2 depending on how fast it grew) follies, but post wash count was great, and everything was very well timed, so I'm feeling very positive and hopeful this time. I basically did everything I could with IUI and TI...so it's out of my hands at this point.

So far, I've only used letrozole. I would have moved on to injectables this round, but IUI #3 was very poorly timed and a total waste due to me surging on my own before trigger. RE suggested we give femara one more go alone because of that. If this round doesn't work, I'll try injectables for a round or two. And if not then, IVF maybe this winter or spring after the holidays and a planned vacay in January. My bank account is REALLY hoping it doesn't come to that though!

I have PCOS and my DH has poor morphology, although his count and motility are great. We've been TTC for one year, and NTNP for 4-5 months before that. I'm so ready for my BFP!


----------



## Swtshae

Hatethewait85 said:


> Swtshae said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! AF came and blood test was of course negative so I'll be completing our final IUI next weekend probably. I started letrozole last night (days 3-7) and will go in cycle day 11 for ultrasound. This has been one expensive and draining test for my husband and I but I do believe it will work out. One way or another. At some point I have to realize that having children may not be in gods plans for me/us and accept the circumstances. We already know IVF isn't an option so if this cycle doesn't work... We will give it a rest and just continue to live our lives. We will revisit it at a later date. We are fairly young (I'm 31 and hubby 33) so we can try IUI's again in a year or two.
> 
> As I've watched my friends or other women I know get pregnant their first month trying or shortly after, I no longer get upset and have truly accepted my TTC journey for what it is. It will be three years of trying in Feb. next year, 2014 and I can't continue to live my life in this manner. I honestly feel and know that TTC has been the main focus on my life and that's a problem. I should be focusing on god and his will for my life. I have forgotten whats truly important though this situation. My BFP will come exactly when it's suppose to come.
> 
> I hope you ladies get your BFP very soon. Stay positive and hopeful. Babies are on the way.
> 
> So sorry to hear about AF. It is such a draining experience and I wish no one had to go through this! I hope this IUI is the one that works!! What dose of letrozole are you using?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I just finished up letrozole days 3-7, 5mg. I go in on Friday to for ultrasound. I'll keep you all posted. This is my last IUI cycle as we only wanted to try for a total of 3 times. I pray this is it. 

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## maanda

MissyLissy said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join this thread? I usually hang out in the TTC#1 board, but its getting harder and harder to relate to the people getting pregnant so quickly the old fashioned way.
> 
> I just had IUI #4 yesterday. I only had one (maybe 2 depending on how fast it grew) follies, but post wash count was great, and everything was very well timed, so I'm feeling very positive and hopeful this time. I basically did everything I could with IUI and TI...so it's out of my hands at this point.
> 
> So far, I've only used letrozole. I would have moved on to injectables this round, but IUI #3 was very poorly timed and a total waste due to me surging on my own before trigger. RE suggested we give femara one more go alone because of that. If this round doesn't work, I'll try injectables for a round or two. And if not then, IVF maybe this winter or spring after the holidays and a planned vacay in January. My bank account is REALLY hoping it doesn't come to that though!
> 
> I have PCOS and my DH has poor morphology, although his count and motility are great. We've been TTC for one year, and NTNP for 4-5 months before that. I'm so ready for my BFP!

Welcome! I agree, it's so hard outside of the lttc threads! I hear you about the bank account, but oh the things we must do sometimes! Hopefully iui#4 is just the ticket for you.


----------



## maanda

MissyLissy said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join this thread? I usually hang out in the TTC#1 board, but its getting harder and harder to relate to the people getting pregnant so quickly the old fashioned way.
> 
> I just had IUI #4 yesterday. I only had one (maybe 2 depending on how fast it grew) follies, but post wash count was great, and everything was very well timed, so I'm feeling very positive and hopeful this time. I basically did everything I could with IUI and TI...so it's out of my hands at this point.
> 
> So far, I've only used letrozole. I would have moved on to injectables this round, but IUI #3 was very poorly timed and a total waste due to me surging on my own before trigger. RE suggested we give femara one more go alone because of that. If this round doesn't work, I'll try injectables for a round or two. And if not then, IVF maybe this winter or spring after the holidays and a planned vacay in January. My bank account is REALLY hoping it doesn't come to that though!
> 
> I have PCOS and my DH has poor morphology, although his count and motility are great. We've been TTC for one year, and NTNP for 4-5 months before that. I'm so ready for my BFP!




Hatethewait85 said:


> maanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maanda said:
> 
> 
> WOW! Everyone has such amazing follie size and numbers, good luck IUI#3s!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sadly another BFN on 17 DPO today :( Pre-AF headache and backpain kicked in this morning...........oh well!
> 
> I have my next appointment with the specialist tonight where she will no doubt talk about IVF but I'm ok with that, my bank account not so ok
> 
> Sorry for your BFN! :hugs: Did AF arrive? How was your appointment with the specialist? Are you going to do IVF?Click to expand...
> 
> Wow hatethewait, those are some amazing follie numbers and sizes. You'll have a rough o I think but a massive chance for a bfp!!
> 
> The visit to the specialist was good, she said that basically there's no reason the iuis didn't work so instead of doing another one lets go to ivf. I'm a very practical person so that made a lot of sense and I'm using the end of this year for getting fit and off these awful drugs. Ivf in February!
> Still no af and bfn so suspecting I didn't o at all, how disappointing. At least with ivf I will know where we stand all the way through except for after embryo transfer.
> Interestingly she said that with pcos the first egg pickup can be pretty rubbish as the old eggs from my cysts usually come out first which probably explains why these last two years haven't resulted in even one bfp!
> Onwards and upwards?!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm definitely having some good cramping now - getting close to the 36 hrs after the trigger mark. Hoping it doesn't get too bad- I'm not good with pain!! I've had similar thoughts about IUI's myself. Especially if this one doesn't work - I mean how cannot it not - 5 good eggs, triple layer endometrium, 19mil sperm post-wash. I might be joining you for IVF in Feb. We have a vacation planned in January and I'm not sure if flying would be good right after an IVF if I did do it in Oct/Nov?
> 
> Sounds like you had a good meeting with your specialist!! It's always good when you are on the same page. I learn so many new things about PCOS on these forums. Onwards and upwards for sure!Click to expand...


Ohh hope the cramps aren't too bad. The odds certainly are in your favour on this one, so muchj so I think my RE office would cancel the cycle (anything over 3 follies), so wooop woop for you!!!!!!!!!!

BFN on blood test today, am convinced I didn't O at all but only time will tell!


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda- o wasn't too bad, actually. I mean I definitely felt quite a bit of cramping (normally I don't really feel anything), but it was certainly tolerable so I am thankful for that! I am lucky that my fs is aggressive! I would've hated to have this cycle canceled! So sorry to hear about your BFN on the blood test!! Any sign of AF?

MissyLissy- Hi, again! Welcome to the thread. Don't worry about having only 1 or 2 eggs - all you need is 1! I'll keep my fx that it's a sticky one, too! How did you time your bd-ing?? Did your fs tell you when you should? Mine never really mentions much about it and I've always felt weird asking about it! Where are you going in January? I'm headed on a vacation then, too!! I hope we both get our BFP before then!

Swtshae - good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow! let us know how it goes. I hope #3 is lucky for you too!

AFM - I'm pretty sure I ovulated about 10 hours after my IUI. Think that the timing was ok? I know washed sperm can live anywhere from 12-24 hours so I hope they were still there to get the egg!! We bd-ed the next morning, too. Since then, I've not felt much of anything but I know it's early.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> AFM - I'm pretty sure I ovulated about 10 hours after my IUI. Think that the timing was ok? I know washed sperm can live anywhere from 12-24 hours so I hope they were still there to get the egg!! We bd-ed the next morning, too. Since then, I've not felt much of anything but I know it's early.

My RE told me the washed sperm survive 2-3 days. Do you think she was lying to me? Sometimes I think she just tells me what I want to hear. Where did you get 12-24 hours?


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm pretty sure I ovulated about 10 hours after my IUI. Think that the timing was ok? I know washed sperm can live anywhere from 12-24 hours so I hope they were still there to get the egg!! We bd-ed the next morning, too. Since then, I've not felt much of anything but I know it's early.
> 
> My RE told me the washed sperm survive 2-3 days. Do you think she was lying to me? Sometimes I think she just tells me what I want to hear. Where did you get 12-24 hours?Click to expand...


So I did read they can survive up to 72 hours but they lose "potency" after 24. I'm sure she wouldn't lie to you, though. I bet some of it has to do with how they are washed and handled. I always wonder how they know these things anyway! Every body is so different!

Here's a link that I found helpful: https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/iui.html


----------



## Swtshae

Hey guys. Had my ultrasound yesterday. Had two large follicles and about 3 medium size ones. Lining looked good so I'll trigger tonight at 11p and have my IUI 36 hours later on Monday at 11a. 

We shall see how it goes!! Good luck ladies. Someone is due for a BFP real soon!!!


----------



## River54

wow - great :) FX!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Hey guys. Had my ultrasound yesterday. Had two large follicles and about 3 medium size ones. Lining looked good so I'll trigger tonight at 11p and have my IUI 36 hours later on Monday at 11a.
> 
> We shall see how it goes!! Good luck ladies. Someone is due for a BFP real soon!!!

Yay! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

This thread has been so quiet lately!! What's going on everyone?! 

swtshae- how'd it go this morning???

kismet- how's the tww treating you? have you done any experimenting with tests or are you just waiting to test? 

maanda- how's it going? any updates?

missylissy- how's your tww going? have you noticed any promising symptoms?

mrs kim- any updates?

afm- not too much going on. can't believe i'm about halfway through this wait! yesterday I had some sharp pinching in my uterus area and have notices some mild cramping off an on since. feel a bit bloated right now, but not sure if it's something i ate! also my bb's could be a bit sore but i don't normally check them- maybe they are sore all the time?? who knows what any of this means. i'll just take this one day at a time i guess... baby dust to all!


----------



## Swtshae

Hi all. Had IUI this morning and I think it went perfect. I'm going to take it easy for the next two weeks and not stress about everything. I'm going to live my life like usual... Go to the gym, relax, and enjoy my husband. 

I'll keep you all posted. Hope someone gets a BFP very soon!!!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

No good news for me. IUI #2 didn't go as planned. When I went back for my ultrasound I had already ovulated the day before. So I'm just waiting again. My FS did up my clomid to 100 mg instead of 50. So I'm just wating for AF. Good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## maanda

Oh no Mrs Kim! I guess you didn't bd either- waiting for iui?

Nope definitely looks like this last cycle was anovulatory- 24dpiui and still bfn and no af! What a strange cycle- maybe the spotting was a mini period but it still doesn't add up. Should be getting another blood test this week but don't really mind as ttc is on hold right now. Damned PCOS!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Hi all. Had IUI this morning and I think it went perfect. I'm going to take it easy for the next two weeks and not stress about everything. I'm going to live my life like usual... Go to the gym, relax, and enjoy my husband.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Hope someone gets a BFP very soon!!!

Yay! Good luck!! Enjoy relaxing these two weeks. Sounds like you have a great plan!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Mrs. Kim said:


> No good news for me. IUI #2 didn't go as planned. When I went back for my ultrasound I had already ovulated the day before. So I'm just waiting again. My FS did up my clomid to 100 mg instead of 50. So I'm just wating for AF. Good luck to everyone else!!!

Oh no! Well hopefully the higher dose will get those follies growing a bit bigger a bit faster! Good luck this next cycle!


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Oh no Mrs Kim! I guess you didn't bd either- waiting for iui?
> 
> Nope definitely looks like this last cycle was anovulatory- 24dpiui and still bfn and no af! What a strange cycle- maybe the spotting was a mini period but it still doesn't add up. Should be getting another blood test this week but don't really mind as ttc is on hold right now. Damned PCOS!

Still no af!! Crazy! Hope she shows up soon! Maybe you are one of those people who don't get pos pee sticks?!


----------



## maanda

Hatethewait85 said:


> maanda said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Mrs Kim! I guess you didn't bd either- waiting for iui?
> 
> Nope definitely looks like this last cycle was anovulatory- 24dpiui and still bfn and no af! What a strange cycle- maybe the spotting was a mini period but it still doesn't add up. Should be getting another blood test this week but don't really mind as ttc is on hold right now. Damned PCOS!
> 
> Still no af!! Crazy! Hope she shows up soon! Maybe you are one of those people who don't get pos pee sticks?!Click to expand...

LOL aren't you sweet, nup not that lucky I'm afraid! Just chugging along over here, going on my trip next week so don't mind if AF stays away for that!
Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maanda said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Mrs Kim! I guess you didn't bd either- waiting for iui?
> 
> Nope definitely looks like this last cycle was anovulatory- 24dpiui and still bfn and no af! What a strange cycle- maybe the spotting was a mini period but it still doesn't add up. Should be getting another blood test this week but don't really mind as ttc is on hold right now. Damned PCOS!
> 
> Still no af!! Crazy! Hope she shows up soon! Maybe you are one of those people who don't get pos pee sticks?!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL aren't you sweet, nup not that lucky I'm afraid! Just chugging along over here, going on my trip next week so don't mind if AF stays away for that!
> Good luck to everyone else though!Click to expand...

darn. well hopefully she now waits until after your trip!!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Any good news yet anyone????


----------



## Hatethewait85

Nothing for me. Still just waiting... very impatiently! Felt good about my chances this morning (bbs sore for the last few days, weird dreams the last 2 nights) but now noticed very very very small amount of dark brownish spotting the last couple of times I went to the bathroom. I feel like it's a sign AF is coming :growlmad: 

What about you Mrs. Kim? Has AF showed up yet?


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hatethewait85 said:


> Nothing for me. Still just waiting... very impatiently! Felt good about my chances this morning (bbs sore for the last few days, weird dreams the last 2 nights) but now noticed very very very small amount of dark brownish spotting the last couple of times I went to the bathroom. I feel like it's a sign AF is coming :growlmad:
> 
> What about you Mrs. Kim? Has AF showed up yet?

I hope AF stays away for you and you get a BFP!!! AF hasn't showed up yet. It should be here in the next couple of days. I'm ready to start a new cycle. Good luck to you and all of the ladies who are waiting on that positive test!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Hatethewait- that sounds like it could be implantation bleeding. :) I'm crossing my fingers for you girl!

Tomorrow= 13dpo. I think I'll finally test in the afternoon after our company that is coming over for football leaves. If I test in the morning and it's bfn, I'll need a good cry and I won't want to be around people. I'm the opposite of a poas alcoholic. I hate the bfns and would rather live with the hope. I'm on progesterone suppositories though, meaning AF won't start until I stop taking the suppositories after confirmed bfn making it necessary to test. 

I've been (slightly) crampy off and on since about 6-7dpo, but hardly anything and otherwise nothing. Sometimes my hopes are way up, and other times I know I'm out. My bbs don't hurt at all, but they never do. Probably means I'm out? Ugh. I just need to face the music and test.


----------



## MissyLissy

Someone asked me how we timed bd with IUI. RE says to abstain 48 hours in advance, but I disagree. DH has a phenomenal count... It's morphology which is low for him. We BD pretty much e/o day all cycle, then every day leading up to trigger, bd day of trigger, roughly 36 hour bd break, IUI, then bd 2x after IUI. Clearly my formula hasn't worked yet though... So maybe don't follow my example!! Haha! I always feel most fertile, and have the most fertile signs the day AFTER trigger when we are abstaining. Sometimes I wonder if that's the day I should be bding and why it's not working? Who knows with this stuff...


----------



## Hatethewait85

Thanks Missy Lissy, I hope it is implantation, but I'm not too hopeful. It's back again today, too! :growlmad: Also, I did cave and take a pregnancy test this am BFN!! I had a terrible, ugly sob after that. :cry: In all fairness, it was not FMU because I couldn't find the test and had to pee so bad!! :haha: Will take one tomorrow morning with FMU unless the witch shows full force. (Also, quite the range in emoticons in this post: mad, sad, laughing!)

Thanks for sharing your bd-ing schedule. I do not know how people sustain eod bd-ing!! Kudos to you and your hubby! It sounds like you should always have some :spermy: around for the eggies!! We've been trying for this for so long, I hate to admit, but it's losing the fun, excitement, etc. It feels way too scripted to really enjoy so we hardly do it anymore. Maybe that's our problem?! Probably not; it didn't work when we were having fun and doing it all the time, too! I have a feeling there is something wrong with hubby's swimmers actually penetrating the eggs. But who knows?!

I'm with you on the opposite of a poas-aholic. That was actually my only 4th attempt in the 2+ years since I started trying. Just extra hopeful this time, which means I'll be extra devastated when af arrives. Anyway, I think it's a good idea to wait until this afternoon to test so it doesn't ruin your football fun (side note - who do you root for?). But don't be completely disheartened if it isn't positive since some people don't get BFP until they are late so there is still hope!! Also, sore bbs can be from a lot of things (ovulation itself, too much estrogen, pregnancy) so just because they aren't sore doesn't mean a thing. Mine aren't too sore anymore either! Anyway, I've rambled enough.... Good luck!!!!


----------



## Swtshae

Hey ladies... Any good news??? Any symptoms??? ANYTHING, lol???

Well today is just 6 dpiui and I feel great. Haven't spent a lot of time symptom spotting or all the crazy stuff I would usually do. This past week was very stressful so I didn't have a lot of time to think about anything honestly. I'm just ready for things to settle down and get my BFP, lol. I have absolutely no symptoms. I've had some cramping but don't think that mean much as I've had that before. This was out last IUI attempt for right now as financially and emotionally we have had our share and this process has exhausted us. 

It was so sad the other day. I was talking to my husband about something trivial and out of the blue he said, well if you're not pregnant after this IUI, I don't ever think you will be. I just choked up and didn't say a word. I can understand where he is coming from as we have been TTC for almost 3 years. On the flip side, I have never seen him lose hope over the situation. I prayed extra hard that night and have since then. 

FXed for all of us.


----------



## MissyLissy

Uhhhhh.... I had the faintest of the faints second line on a frer about two hours ago. It's really faint, but there. I don't know what to think. Don't want to get my hopes up! After a year and a half of BFNs, it's hard for me to believe this. It's so faint though, maybe it's an evap?

Here is the link if you want to take a peak. I hope it's ok to post that here! If its not kosher, I can delete.

https://i.imgur.com/ctnHVdX.jpg


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae said:


> Hey ladies... Any good news??? Any symptoms??? ANYTHING, lol???
> 
> Well today is just 6 dpiui and I feel great. Haven't spent a lot of time symptom spotting or all the crazy stuff I would usually do. This past week was very stressful so I didn't have a lot of time to think about anything honestly. I'm just ready for things to settle down and get my BFP, lol. I have absolutely no symptoms. I've had some cramping but don't think that mean much as I've had that before. This was out last IUI attempt for right now as financially and emotionally we have had our share and this process has exhausted us.
> 
> It was so sad the other day. I was talking to my husband about something trivial and out of the blue he said, well if you're not pregnant after this IUI, I don't ever think you will be. I just choked up and didn't say a word. I can understand where he is coming from as we have been TTC for almost 3 years. On the flip side, I have never seen him lose hope over the situation. I prayed extra hard that night and have since then.
> 
> FXed for all of us.

It's good you've been able to stay busy. I hope the next half of your tww goes just as fast and you get a lil sticky bean at the end of all of this!!! So sorry about your hubby, too. I have days like that too (like today). I just try to remind myself it's not "if", it's "when"! Fx for you!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

MissyLissy said:


> Uhhhhh.... I had the faintest of the faints second line on a frer about two hours ago. It's really faint, but there. I don't know what to think. Don't want to get my hopes up! After a year and a half of BFNs, it's hard for me to believe this. It's so faint though, maybe it's an evap?
> 
> Here is the link if you want to take a peak. I hope it's ok to post that here! If its not kosher, I can delete.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ctnHVdX.jpg

That is totally a second line!!! Woohoo!! And not even fmu!! If it came up within the time frame that is definitely a BFP! :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## Swtshae

MissyLissy said:


> Uhhhhh.... I had the faintest of the faints second line on a frer about two hours ago. It's really faint, but there. I don't know what to think. Don't want to get my hopes up! After a year and a half of BFNs, it's hard for me to believe this. It's so faint though, maybe it's an evap?
> 
> Here is the link if you want to take a peak. I hope it's ok to post that here! If its not kosher, I can delete.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ctnHVdX.jpg

I SEE A LINE!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm trying not to get my hopes up. It's still so faint- I feel like it should be darker at 13dpo. I'll test again tomorrow at 14dpo with FMU and then maybe call the clinic for bloods. I can hardly believe that maybe, just maybe, my fourth IUI worked just as I was about to give up and started seriously thinking about IVF. 

Hatethewait... Because you asked earlier, I'm a Wisconsin girl, so proud cheesehead loving Packer/Badger fan here. :)


----------



## Hatethewait85

MissyLissy said:


> I'm trying not to get my hopes up. It's still so faint- I feel like it should be darker at 13dpo. I'll test again tomorrow at 14dpo with FMU and then maybe call the clinic for bloods. I can hardly believe that maybe, just maybe, my fourth IUI worked just as I was about to give up and started seriously thinking about IVF.
> 
> Hatethewait... Because you asked earlier, I'm a Wisconsin girl, so proud cheesehead loving Packer/Badger fan here. :)

I've seen some people not even get a pos until 14+dpo so don't worry that it is so faint. I think it's a good idea to test again tomorrow, but I would definitely be excited if I were you!! 

I'm a Wisco girl, too! HUGE packer and badger fan!! I even made beer cheese soup today in honor of the packer game. Although I slept through the second half - didn't even realize I was that tired! :dohh:


----------



## River54

MissyLissy - that is soooo a second line! :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Hatethewait85 said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up. It's still so faint- I feel like it should be darker at 13dpo. I'll test again tomorrow at 14dpo with FMU and then maybe call the clinic for bloods. I can hardly believe that maybe, just maybe, my fourth IUI worked just as I was about to give up and started seriously thinking about IVF.
> 
> Hatethewait... Because you asked earlier, I'm a Wisconsin girl, so proud cheesehead loving Packer/Badger fan here. :)
> 
> I've seen some people not even get a pos until 14+dpo so don't worry that it is so faint. I think it's a good idea to test again tomorrow, but I would definitely be excited if I were you!!
> 
> I'm a Wisco girl, too! HUGE packer and badger fan!! I even made beer cheese soup today in honor of the packer game. Although I slept through the second half - didn't even realize I was that tired! :dohh:Click to expand...


Really??? Small world! Yay for Wisconsin girls!! Haha! I would have fallen asleep too if we didn't have company over. That game was a snoozer!


----------



## River54

HateTheWait - any news?

I did the beta and it was 1, so negative. Will hopefully go in to see the fs in the next day or so to see about IUI #2.


----------



## Hatethewait85

missy- did you test again this morning? what did your clinic say about things? are you getting bloodwork? I sure hope this is a sticky lil bean for you!!

river- sorry to hear about your beta. any sign of af? do you think you'll change anything with your protocol for iui#2?

how's everyone else doing?

AFM- The :witch: found me this morning. I pretty much cried myself to sleep last night since the spotting was getting worse so I knew it was officially over. I have an appointment to discuss IVF with my fs tomorrow. If IUI didn't work this last cycle with 5 eggs, a good sperm sample, a triple layer lining, and a well-timed IUI than I don't think it will ever work. And here I worried about high-order multiples for nothing. I feel so defeated. :cry:


----------



## River54

Hatethewait - so sorry to hear :hugs: let us know how the appt goes with the fs tomorrow!

afm, yeah, I started to spot and cramp a bit tonight. We'll see when af shows, maybe tomorrow, maybe limbo for another day...Not sure if they'll want to keep me with the same protocol or up it a bit. I did have cramping at 7 & 8dpo this cycle, so I kept thinking yay, it must be implantation. But seems it was not meant to be for us this cycle. I understand there was only 20% chance, but I had my hopes up that it would just be it. 
So, we'll try another round.
I hate unexplained - both the acupuncturist and fs can't find anything wrong, everytime I get a scan from the fs, they say great uterus...seriously...it is the weirdest compliment I have been given yet!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys, just a little update ... IUI #2 did not take. :cry:

Moving on. I'll write more later when I have time. Off to work for now!


----------



## MissyLissy

Well.. It's not looking good for me ladies. I had bloods yesterday, and my Beta HCG was only 24.5. The nurse said they want to see 50 minimum for 14dpo. I'm going in tomorrow for another Beta draw to see if my numbers double and increase, which would be a good sign, but unlikely. The nurse told me to be very cautiously optimistic, but to prepare myself for a chemical pregnancy. :(

I feel like crap, emotionally. My hopes were sooooo high, then this. I'm just trying to stay positive but realistic about what tomorrow will bring. :(


----------



## River54

:hugs: I hope your bean was just late to implant, and everything goes well. Let us know how tomorrow goes.


----------



## Hatethewait85

River- hopefully AF shows soon so you can get started on the next cycle!! I hate being in limbo. Do you go in to see your clinic soon to talk about the next cycle? I agree with the "unexplained" diagnosis. It is so darn frustrating not knowing what the cause is! My fs frequently says that she can't believe I'm not pregnant yet! 

kismet- So sorry to hear IUI#2 didn't work! :hugs: Please update on your plans when you have time. Do you plan to do another IUI?

missy- :hugs: hang in there! I was always under the impression that it didn't necessarily matter where you're starting just as long as the number doubles every 2 days. I second River, maybe just a late implanter, so no losing hope yet!! Wait to see what the results are tomorrow. Sending all the sticky vibes I can find your way! Let us know how things go tomorrow.

AFM- Met with my fs today. We both agree that if IUI was going to work, it would have worked this last cycle since everything seemed so perfect. I think (and she agrees) that there is probably something wrong with the sperm fertilizing the egg. So, our game plan is to start IVF with ICSI next cycle using an antagonist protocol. She says based on how I've responded to the drugs this last cycle she will have to watch me very closely to hopefully avoid OHSS! I'm also to still try and gain more weight between now and then (I've gained 3.5 lbs since I started seeing her - only 1.5 lbs to go!!). I can consider acupuncture (she gave me a couple of recommendations) but no herbals/natural supplements. 

So between now and Nov (est due date of AF is 11/5- natural cycles are typically 30 days vs 26 on letrozole/clomid): (1) gain 1.5+ lbs, (2) get blood testing done, (3) go to injection class and have final meeting regarding protocol with my fs (4) research acupuncture. Ok, that's the end of my novel! I think I'll sleep much better tonight now that we have a game plan in place!


----------



## River54

Great that you have a game plan :)
I go to acupuncture. There was only 2 choices in town that specialize in fertility - i went to the closest to home. She is great. I quite like it (but I don't like the price tag of it)
FS people called me today to inform me of the beta result and to see if we were going ahead with a second try - I said yes, just waiting for af. I'm to email them when she comes, then go in for a baseline to see if I can start the meds. They said they probably would stick with the same protocol, since I had a good response with it.


----------



## MissyLissy

That's awesome that you have an IVF game plan, Hatethewait! Yay! I love when there is a "plan" and you start to feel hopeful again after the last failed cycle. I'll be following your IVF journey, because I think that's where I'm headed too.

As for me, I just took another pregnancy test after work because I'm a masochist and enjoy the punishment. There is still definitely a line, but it's about the same as yesterday, both were on the lighter side- definitely not as strong as the control line. :(. If my levels doubled or were doing better, I feel like that line would be much darker. Sigh. I'm starting to come to terms. I just really hope it's not ectopic, because I DO NOT need to loose a tube on top of all of my other fertility obstacles. (Obviously my mind is racing to worse case scenario). 

Anyway, I'm still going in for that second beta tomorrow so I will know more then I suppose. Everything else is just me guessing...

Thanks for listening ladies! The only person I've talked to about this is my husband, and sometimes he doesn't say the right things. While supportive and wonderful, and just as let down as I am, he keeps telling me that I got too excited and set myself up for a big fall. He wants this to be a "lesson" for us....things i just dont want to hear now. OF COURSE i was excited! it was my first bfp EVER after trying VERY hard for a VERY long time! For one day i thought my journey was finally over and i was going to be a mommy. Then it got ripped away by one stupid phone call. Plus, its hard to pretend everything is just peachy to everyone around me at work and such when I feel like this.


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> Great that you have a game plan :)
> I go to acupuncture. There was only 2 choices in town that specialize in fertility - i went to the closest to home. She is great. I quite like it (but I don't like the price tag of it)
> FS people called me today to inform me of the beta result and to see if we were going ahead with a second try - I said yes, just waiting for af. I'm to email them when she comes, then go in for a baseline to see if I can start the meds. They said they probably would stick with the same protocol, since I had a good response with it.

It does feel good to have a game plan again. Albeit not the game plan I had hoped for when we started, but at least I can be hopeful again!! How much does your acupuncture cost, if you don't mind me asking? If you do, that's ok, too. How often do you go? How long have you been going? When I was reading about it, it sounds like they want you to go often at first so they can "fix you"... Does it hurt? It just seems like voodoo to me. Have you felt noticeably different since starting? Sorry for the 20 questions - feel free to ignore. I'm just trying to figure out if I should try it!! I really hope AF comes soon for you because I'm anxious for you to get started :) I did the same protocol for my first 2 IUI's. I'm glad I did because it helped me feel comfortable getting more aggressive for the 3rd one. Keep us posted on AF and beyond!


----------



## Hatethewait85

MissyLissy said:


> That's awesome that you have an IVF game plan, Hatethewait! Yay! I love when there is a "plan" and you start to feel hopeful again after the last failed cycle. I'll be following your IVF journey, because I think that's where I'm headed too.
> 
> As for me, I just took another pregnancy test after work because I'm a masochist and enjoy the punishment. There is still definitely a line, but it's about the same as yesterday, both were on the lighter side- definitely not as strong as the control line. :(. If my levels doubled or were doing better, I feel like that line would be much darker. Sigh. I'm starting to come to terms. I just really hope it's not ectopic, because I DO NOT need to loose a tube on top of all of my other fertility obstacles. (Obviously my mind is racing to worse case scenario).
> 
> Anyway, I'm still going in for that second beta tomorrow so I will know more then I suppose. Everything else is just me guessing...
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies! The only person I've talked to about this is my husband, and sometimes he doesn't say the right things. While supportive and wonderful, and just as let down as I am, he keeps telling me that I got too excited and set myself up for a big fall. He wants this to be a "lesson" for us....things i just dont want to hear now. OF COURSE i was excited! it was my first bfp EVER after trying VERY hard for a VERY long time! For one day i thought my journey was finally over and i was going to be a mommy. Then it got ripped away by one stupid phone call. Plus, its hard to pretend everything is just peachy to everyone around me at work and such when I feel like this.

I agree that a new plan = new hope! I hate to wish time away, but I sort of just want to skip ahead to November! But, I keep telling myself, you never know what will happen this time. So I'm just trying to be patient. I sure hope you won't have to join me on my IVF journey!!! I will be happy to have someone I "know" going through the same things as me, but, I truly hope for your sake that this lil bean you have sticks like glue!!

It is definitely easy to go worst case scenario in times like this so I definitely understand why you are... but let's go best case scenario too because it's good to look at the other side of the coin everyone once in awhile! Stick, lil bean, stick!! I'm sorry to hear your hubby is not letting you be disappointed and upset. You have every right to feel the way you do. So :hugs: I'm sure your hubby just doesn't know what to say right now. 

I hope you get FABULOUS news tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## River54

Hatethewait85 said:


> River54 said:
> 
> 
> Great that you have a game plan :)
> I go to acupuncture. There was only 2 choices in town that specialize in fertility - i went to the closest to home. She is great. I quite like it (but I don't like the price tag of it)
> FS people called me today to inform me of the beta result and to see if we were going ahead with a second try - I said yes, just waiting for af. I'm to email them when she comes, then go in for a baseline to see if I can start the meds. They said they probably would stick with the same protocol, since I had a good response with it.
> 
> It does feel good to have a game plan again. Albeit not the game plan I had hoped for when we started, but at least I can be hopeful again!! How much does your acupuncture cost, if you don't mind me asking? If you do, that's ok, too. How often do you go? How long have you been going? When I was reading about it, it sounds like they want you to go often at first so they can "fix you"... Does it hurt? It just seems like voodoo to me. Have you felt noticeably different since starting? Sorry for the 20 questions - feel free to ignore. I'm just trying to figure out if I should try it!! I really hope AF comes soon for you because I'm anxious for you to get started :) I did the same protocol for my first 2 IUI's. I'm glad I did because it helped me feel comfortable getting more aggressive for the 3rd one. Keep us posted on AF and beyond!Click to expand...

Not a prob asking - she charges $80/session. My insurance covers $500/year, so it'll help with some. She said to go 1/week for a couple months to get results. 
It doesn't hurt, though I can feel where the needles go in, but after that I can't.
Yes, I have noticed differences since going - after about of month or more of treatments, my baseline temperature has gone up, so I don't get near as cold in the first half of my cycle, and I am a bit hotter in the second half. I have always been cold, but now I am not. - It feels really weird to have non cold hands now. Also, bladder seems better (small amount of change but still noticeable). I always feel relaxed after a session. The first couple times was like I get after a massage (hard to go back to work - can't concentrate) so I was glad I was walking home. After that, still relaxing, just not as out of it right after.
I started mid August, and mid cycle during my non medicated off cycle before the IUI. She doesn't have a problem with IUI or IVF and the meds, and is very...holistic about the combined approach (Western & Eastern) They will do a session at the fertility clinic for ivf as well, if wanted. The fs in town works with them that way, and promotes going for acupuncture. Not sure how much that costs though.
First session, she just asked a tonne of questions about my fertile health, test results, how my body is, and really listened. There was a small session of acupuncture, but not a full one. She wants me to temp chart, so she can see what my body does, I shared my chart with her. (She at first was concerned about the low temps - apparently 36.1 is very low for the body to be at).
Whether I'll keep at it for months? I dunno - but I figured I'd give it a go for the 3 possible IUI cycles at least, and then see where we stand $ wise. I am really hoping that this next cycle is the one! Hope that helps!


----------



## MissyLissy

Well.. I just got my labs back. My beta level rose from 24.5 on 14dpo to 62 on 16dpo. I'm still really low, (they'd like to see at least 100 by now), but my rise more than doubled, which is a good thing. The nurse gave me the option of just letting it go until I come in early for a 6 week ultrasound as a precaution, or test again on Friday at 18dpo. I opted for labs. She seemed much more positive this time and told me to be cautiously optimistic. I just have to take it one day at a time, I guess. Hard for me, because I hate the unknowns! I just want to know one way or another, good or bad.


----------



## Hatethewait85

River54 said:


> Not a prob asking - she charges $80/session. My insurance covers $500/year, so it'll help with some. She said to go 1/week for a couple months to get results.
> It doesn't hurt, though I can feel where the needles go in, but after that I can't.
> Yes, I have noticed differences since going - after about of month or more of treatments, my baseline temperature has gone up, so I don't get near as cold in the first half of my cycle, and I am a bit hotter in the second half. I have always been cold, but now I am not. - It feels really weird to have non cold hands now. Also, bladder seems better (small amount of change but still noticeable). I always feel relaxed after a session. The first couple times was like I get after a massage (hard to go back to work - can't concentrate) so I was glad I was walking home. After that, still relaxing, just not as out of it right after.
> I started mid August, and mid cycle during my non medicated off cycle before the IUI. She doesn't have a problem with IUI or IVF and the meds, and is very...holistic about the combined approach (Western & Eastern) They will do a session at the fertility clinic for ivf as well, if wanted. The fs in town works with them that way, and promotes going for acupuncture. Not sure how much that costs though.
> First session, she just asked a tonne of questions about my fertile health, test results, how my body is, and really listened. There was a small session of acupuncture, but not a full one. She wants me to temp chart, so she can see what my body does, I shared my chart with her. (She at first was concerned about the low temps - apparently 36.1 is very low for the body to be at).
> Whether I'll keep at it for months? I dunno - but I figured I'd give it a go for the 3 possible IUI cycles at least, and then see where we stand $ wise. I am really hoping that this next cycle is the one! Hope that helps!

Ooh thanks so much for sharing this info!!! It was super helpful. That's awesome that your insurance covers some of the cost! I doubt my insurance will but I will have to check on that, too. I'm going to look into the two people my fs recommended tonight and at least go for an initial visit to see what it's all about. I hope they don't ask me to temp, I HATED doing that. I'm not the best sleeper either so I'm not sure how helpful it actually is. Thanks again!


----------



## Hatethewait85

MissyLissy said:


> Well.. I just got my labs back. My beta level rose from 24.5 on 14dpo to 62 on 16dpo. I'm still really low, (they'd like to see at least 100 by now), but my rise more than doubled, which is a good thing. The nurse gave me the option of just letting it go until I come in early for a 6 week ultrasound as a precaution, or test again on Friday at 18dpo. I opted for labs. She seemed much more positive this time and told me to be cautiously optimistic. I just have to take it one day at a time, I guess. Hard for me, because I hate the unknowns! I just want to know one way or another, good or bad.

Oh YAY!!!! I knew you'd get good news today. :happydance: I would've done the lab on Friday, too. Keep on doublin'!!! Keep us updated on Friday! I'm a planner too so I know what you mean about hating unknowns. I'm keepin my fingers crossed for you that the unknown = good!! :winkwink:


----------



## River54

MissyLissy said:


> Well.. I just got my labs back. My beta level rose from 24.5 on 14dpo to 62 on 16dpo. I'm still really low, (they'd like to see at least 100 by now), but my rise more than doubled, which is a good thing. The nurse gave me the option of just letting it go until I come in early for a 6 week ultrasound as a precaution, or test again on Friday at 18dpo. I opted for labs. She seemed much more positive this time and told me to be cautiously optimistic. I just have to take it one day at a time, I guess. Hard for me, because I hate the unknowns! I just want to know one way or another, good or bad.

FX!


----------



## Swtshae

MissyLissy... Glad to hear things are looking up for you! Hang in there and please let me know about your lab results this Friday. Fingers crossed. 



Ladies, I know this process is rough. As this was our last IUI attempt and honestly, I don't feel pregnant at all. We won't test until next week this time or later unless of course AF comes, but I feel absolutely nothing. I still have hope as we're just trying to stay positive. If I'm not pregnant, I think my husband is going to be devastated. 

I know some of you mentioned your next plan. What is IVF with isci?? I think I may need to decide what our next move is if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## MissyLissy

Granted my hcg levels are so low, and that could be why, but I felt zero symptoms prior to my bfp. My boobs don't hurt, I don't feel nauseous, nothing. I've had some minor cramping here and there, but otherwise I feel totally normal. So.. You are definitely not out until the witch says so, Swtshae! I thought for sure I was out because of lack of symptoms until I tested.


----------



## Mrs. Kim

MissyLissy said:


> Well.. I just got my labs back. My beta level rose from 24.5 on 14dpo to 62 on 16dpo. I'm still really low, (they'd like to see at least 100 by now), but my rise more than doubled, which is a good thing. The nurse gave me the option of just letting it go until I come in early for a 6 week ultrasound as a precaution, or test again on Friday at 18dpo. I opted for labs. She seemed much more positive this time and told me to be cautiously optimistic. I just have to take it one day at a time, I guess. Hard for me, because I hate the unknowns! I just want to know one way or another, good or bad.

I hope all goes well for you!!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Today is Day 1 of a new cycle. We decided to do IVF next cycle so we can do one more last-ditch effort at IUI first. Then if it works, we won't need the expensive IVF loan! But we can't put off IVF any longer than that due to my age. 

My Dr doesn't recommend the third IUI, but she understands our decision is based on finances. If I could, I would have done as many IVFs as it took from the beginning and I'd probably be pregnant by now!

Anyway, I'm excited that we have a plan. I just don't know what we will do if the third IUI and first IVF don't work. Or if they work but I miscarry. Guess all I can do is put one foot in front of the other. As they say, you can cross that bridge when you get to it.


----------



## Swtshae

Sound like a good plan to have findingkismet... I don't blame you for trying another IUI before IVF. It's such an expensive route to take especially when it doesn't guarantee pregnancy. I'm not sure if I mentioned this or not before but my fertility nurse said the success rate for three IUI's is almost the same as one cycle of IVF. That's why we decided to do three total. I'll think about a plan more once I know if we are or are not pregnant. 

Glad to know missy lissy that you aren't having too many symptoms right now at the beginning of your pregnancy. It definitely gives me hope!!! 

Continue to be positive ladies. I feel another BFP coming soon!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae- I have heard many ladies have absolutely no symptoms before their BFP. So don't lose hope yet! It's still early for symptoms, too. I think you are 10dpiui? I know implantation can take up to 12 days and symptoms shouldn't really start until after that if at all. So hang in there and let us know when you do poas! Also IVF with icsi is in vitro fertilization with intracytoplasmic sperm injection (they take a single sperm and inject it into an egg to make an embryo).

Kismet- That sounds like a great plan! I almost did another IUI this month, too while I wait for IVF but I truly feel it would not have worked for me since my last cycle was a bust. I have a strong suspicion that my hubby's eggs are not able to penetrate/fertilize my eggs so IUI's won't solve that problem. I hope you don't have to join me next month with IVF, but if you do, I'm glad we can go through it together!! I'm sending you all the baby dust I can muster so this IUI works for you!

How's everyone else doing? It's almost the weekend!! :happydance:

AFM- Still just waiting for AF to go away and trying to decide how "active" I will be this month ttc. I have a bunch of opk's I could use but part of me is just so TIRED of focusing on this that I just want to :sex: when it tickles my fancy and not feel so pressured to make it work because there are two lines on my opk! Does anyone else ever feel this way or am I just a lame face? 

I'm also making progress on my task list - we are getting labs done Sat AM, we got set up for inj training and f/u consult for 10/29, and I also got set up for a free acupuncture consultation next week. 

I also talked to a very good friend of mine about my IVF plans. She happens to own her own pharmacy and is willing to sell me the meds at cost price if she can get them (sometimes only specialty pharmacies can get these products or they get a better deal than she could get). So I now need to discuss specific drugs and doses with my fs to see if I can get some price quotes from my friend! I have a feeling this next month is going to fly by for me.


----------



## Swtshae

Hey ladies. I hope you all are having a good weekend. I woke up this morning with a little bit of spotting so I think I'm out. Tomorrow will be exactly 2 weeks since IUI. Won't test until I'm late but with the spotting, I'm not testing at all I don't think. I'm going to let my cycle just come... Then I'll probably cry myself to sleep. TTC for 31 months has truly been the biggest struggle in my life to date. One day I'll over come it or accept it. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi ladies, I'm wishing babies for all of you! 

This weekend I am making decisions about how to prepare for my December IVF. It is widely thought that there is nothing you can do to help, other than the obvious eat/sleep right.

I asked my RE what she thinks of supplements and acupuncture. She recommended acupuncture and a few supplements, but basically said there is no right or wrong as it may or may not help. Purely optional.

I realized that there are some changes I can make to be healthier and a little less stressed. For example, I can go to sleep earlier, get to work earlier, do some light exercise after work then shower and put on play clothes, drink more water/juice, eat more veggies and less chips. You get the picture.

I found a community acupuncture clinic (group setting, only from the knees and elbows down), which makes it affordable. I just couldn't justify spending $2K on something that may not help.

And I'll take the supplements because it's easy, so why not?

I'm a little late in the game to be starting this. My RE said they recommend starting 3 months in advance. I only have half that time. But I still feel good about making changes that can only help me be healthier and more likely to conceive.


----------



## Hatethewait85

How's it going here?

Kismet- I did the same thing when I met with my fs last week. She did not think I should take any supplements; wants me to be me for IVF. She did suggest acupuncture might be something to look into so I've set up an appointment for a "consult" visit on Thursday. I'm not sure how I feel about it actually but I figured I could at least meet with them and see what they have to say. That's so cool that you have the community acupuncture option! I wish there was something like that here. Why is acu so expensive?! She also said yoga was good as a stress reliever so if you are high-strung like me haha:) you could look into that. I think that even if you are starting this "late" it's certainly not going to hurt anything. And it may help just because you feel more "in control." Good luck with the IUI this cycle. Keep us updated!

Swtshae- Any sign of AF this morning? I hope she doesn't show!! :hugs: What will you do if this IUI didn't work? 

Missylissy- Any news on your labs from Friday?? I'm still keeping my fx for you. 

River- When do you go in next to check on your follicles? 

Mrs Kim and Maanda- Any sign of AF?

AFM- The :witch: has left the building! I've decided to use up the opk's I have because after this cycle I'll either be pregnant :winkwink: or doing IVF and I won't need them. Wouldn't want them to go to waste! :haha: Also got my labs done on Saturday- 5 tubes of blood, yuck! I'm starting to look forward to my acupuncture appointment this week. Should be interesting. I've started doing 5-10 minutes of yoga at night with my hubby. It does feel good to stretch and do some deep breathing at night. Whatever it takes to keep me calm and stop me from researching all things IVF all night long!


----------



## River54

I go in this Thursday to check on the follies :) I am hoping there is more than 2 this time to increase chances.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Good luck on Thursday!


----------



## Swtshae

Hi ladies. AF isn't officially here yet, but I truly feel she's on her way. Plus I've had some spotting today. I'm going to be crushed if this didn't work, but honestly I won't be surprised. I've been trying so long now I've gotten somewhat use to BFNs. 

I haven't thought about what if the IUI's didn't work because I thought one of them would give us a BFP. I think I'm going to just give it all a rest and just live my life. When we went to the fertility specialist they didn't see why we couldn't get pregnant on our own so I'm going to just pack up the trying and just live my life. The holidays are coming so we can prepare for that as I still have a lot to be thankful for. Once the beginning of the year is here we can reevaluate our situation. I never wanted to do IVF so I don't think that's an option. We can find out more when the time comes. Until then, I'm going to continue to enjoy my husband and just live. I may also look into acupuncture. 

Good luck ladies. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Hatethewait85

Swtshae - 
Some people spot through the entire first trimester- have you tested yet?!? We need some more BFP's around here!! I hope it's you :flower:

I'm pretty sure my fs said "I can't believe you aren't pregnant already" at least 5 times when we met last time. Although, I don't think it really makes the whole process any easier- I can't believe it either, but here I am! If this IVF doesn't work, we will be packing up our ttc bags as well. I sure hope it doesn't come to that for either of us though. Good luck to you too!


----------



## FindingKismet

I got called into my RE office yesterday to discuss my pre-IVF blood results. It turns out my FSH went way up. If anyone knows about FSH, please let me know. 

My Dr said it means my brain/body is having to work hard to produce follicles and this makes cancelation of IVF more likely because we might not get enough follicles or a good embryo. She said we'll re-test when I start stimming for IVF to see if it has gone down.

She brought up the option of an egg donor. I think I'd rather adopt if it comes to that. What do you guys think of egg donor vs. adoption?

So now all we can do is take things as they come. I'm currently in an IUI cycle, so we'll see how my CD12 scan goes.


----------



## Swtshae

Hi all. 

There was no need to test. AF came guns blazing yesterday. The heaviest cycle since I can remember. I think it's all the hormones and meds I took this cycle. My husband was pretty upset. He thought we'd have a chance, but oh well. There is nothing I can do. We will go talk to my fertility doctor here in the next couple of weeks, but have decided to give it a rest for a while. My doctor believes that we can get pregnant naturally, but we tried IUI to speed up the process. I just don't think it's in our cards for right now. I've been off birth control for almost three years. I'm going to just relax and just get through the holidays. We can revisit in the future. 

As far as IVF with egg donor vs adoptions, in my opinion it's what you're most comfortable with. If your husband is ok with using an egg donor and you're wanting to experience pregnancy then IVF with egg donor is a route you should consider. If being a mother is more important then birthing a child to be a mother, adoption is a route you should consider. Thee are definitely several babies in need of a home. Good luck with making your decision.


----------



## Hatethewait85

swtshae- sorry about AF! :hugs: This is such a stressful and difficult journey. It's good to take a break and relax and focus on other things for awhile. Maybe that bfp will come when you least expect it. Best of luck!!

Kismet- donor eggs v adoption is such a hard question. Like swtshae said, you have to go with what you are most comfortable with and there's definitely no wrong answer here! For me, I'm doing the assisted reproduction stuff because not only do I want to experience the awesomeness of pregnancy (it is the coolest part of being a woman in my opinion) but because I want to see someone I made grow and develop. But if it ever came down to donor sperm/eggs, I think I would probably adopt. There are so many babies who need a loving family, too. It is such a tough decision to make though! Hopefully you won't have to actually make that decision because your fsh will be back down next cycle! Keep us updated. How's your last iui cycle going? Have you had an ultrasound yet?


----------



## maanda

Hi all, I'm still in china and rarely have wifi so haven't fen fully through your posts yet but it looks like many people are at the same stage as me now- ivf is knocking!
We have our pre ivf qppoiemts booked for late November and then will definitely start in February or sooner if we can work it around Christmas closures.
Btw still no af, I even bought a hp (just one) from a pharmacist here- bfn but the hilarity of asking for a pee stick in a non English speaking part of china will hang with me forever!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hello ladies. I went in for cd 12 ultrasound on yesterday. I had two follicles at 14 mm and a smaller one at 11 mm. I was told to come back on Tuesday which will be CD 15. I'm worried that I'll ovulate on my own and miss the chance at IUI #2 if I wait. I think I will go back on CD 14 instead since I missed having IUI last cycle due to ovulating the day before I was told to come in. What do you ladies think?


----------



## maanda

Mrs. Kim said:


> Hello ladies. I went in for cd 12 ultrasound on yesterday. I had two follicles at 14 mm and a smaller one at 11 mm. I was told to come back on Tuesday which will be CD 15. I'm worried that I'll ovulate on my own and miss the chance at IUI #2 if I wait. I think I will go back on CD 14 instead since I missed having IUI last cycle due to ovulating the day before I was told to come in. What do you ladies think?

Mrs. Kim, if there's anything this journey has taught me it's go with your gut instincts!


----------



## Hatethewait85

maanda said:


> Hi all, I'm still in china and rarely have wifi so haven't fen fully through your posts yet but it looks like many people are at the same stage as me now- ivf is knocking!
> We have our pre ivf qppoiemts booked for late November and then will definitely start in February or sooner if we can work it around Christmas closures.
> Btw still no af, I even bought a hp (just one) from a pharmacist here- bfn but the hilarity of asking for a pee stick in a non English speaking part of china will hang with me forever!

Man af is being a stubborn butt!! Is this normal for you? I'm sure that would've been hilarious to watch you try to get a hpt without speaking English!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Mrs. Kim said:


> Hello ladies. I went in for cd 12 ultrasound on yesterday. I had two follicles at 14 mm and a smaller one at 11 mm. I was told to come back on Tuesday which will be CD 15. I'm worried that I'll ovulate on my own and miss the chance at IUI #2 if I wait. I think I will go back on CD 14 instead since I missed having IUI last cycle due to ovulating the day before I was told to come in. What do you ladies think?

What did you end up doing? Did you go in today? My fs always has me check opk's twice a day in between appointments - do you do that at all? That might help you catch things if you are ovulating earlier. Hope things go well this cycle though!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hatethewait85 said:


> Mrs. Kim said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. I went in for cd 12 ultrasound on yesterday. I had two follicles at 14 mm and a smaller one at 11 mm. I was told to come back on Tuesday which will be CD 15. I'm worried that I'll ovulate on my own and miss the chance at IUI #2 if I wait. I think I will go back on CD 14 instead since I missed having IUI last cycle due to ovulating the day before I was told to come in. What do you ladies think?
> 
> What did you end up doing? Did you go in today? My fs always has me check opk's twice a day in between appointments - do you do that at all? That might help you catch things if you are ovulating earlier. Hope things go well this cycle though!! :dust:Click to expand...

I went today and my follicles are now [email protected] and [email protected] I have to go back tomorrow. I am using OPKs too because I don't want to miss ovulation. Thanks, I hope things go well too!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## FindingKismet

Mrs Kim sounds like we are on the same road at the moment. Went in for my CD12 scan today and I had 3 follicles, but they are not ready yet. I am supposed to come back Wednesday.

The thing I am confused about is the meaning of my high FSH. If it's such an issue, why didn't my Dr want me to cancel the IUI?


----------



## Hatethewait85

Mrs Kim- Hope things went well today! Did they do the IUI? Fx!!

Kismet- Good luck tomorrow! Keep us posted. How high was your FSH? I was just reading something that said FSH is not the best indicator of ovarian reserve. They suggested AMH might be a bit more specific - have you had that done? It can be done at any point in your cycle so may be worth having done at some point to get another "look" at what's going on. The article I was reading also suggested DHEA as a way to lower FSH, so that's something to consider too. AMH is what my fs used to check ovarian reserve, too. She said it was a newer way of doing it. 

AFM - I got my first smiley opk this morning! I'm going to continue testing though since I had such weird opk's the last few cycles. Perhaps it'll help out in the future... Plus I have A LOT of left over tests so I'm going to keep using them up for awhile.


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hatethewait85 said:


> Mrs Kim- Hope things went well today! Did they do the IUI? Fx!!
> 
> Kismet- Good luck tomorrow! Keep us posted. How high was your FSH? I was just reading something that said FSH is not the best indicator of ovarian reserve. They suggested AMH might be a bit more specific - have you had that done? It can be done at any point in your cycle so may be worth having done at some point to get another "look" at what's going on. The article I was reading also suggested DHEA as a way to lower FSH, so that's something to consider too. AMH is what my fs used to check ovarian reserve, too. She said it was a newer way of doing it.
> 
> AFM - I got my first smiley opk this morning! I'm going to continue testing though since I had such weird opk's the last few cycles. Perhaps it'll help out in the future... Plus I have A LOT of left over tests so I'm going to keep using them up for awhile.


Hello, thanks! Things did go well. I have IUI scheduled for tomorrow. I had 1 follicle at 22mm, [email protected], [email protected], and another at 13mm. I had to take ovidril last night. So say a prayer for me ladies. I hope this is it.


----------



## River54

FX Mrs Kim & FindingKismet!


----------



## FindingKismet

Hatethewait85 said:


> Kismet- Good luck tomorrow! Keep us posted. How high was your FSH? I was just reading something that said FSH is not the best indicator of ovarian reserve. They suggested AMH might be a bit more specific - have you had that done? It can be done at any point in your cycle so may be worth having done at some point to get another "look" at what's going on. The article I was reading also suggested DHEA as a way to lower FSH, so that's something to consider too. AMH is what my fs used to check ovarian reserve, too. She said it was a newer way of doing it.

My FSH went up to 19! They say it's an indicator of poor egg quality. I also have low AMH, but that is to be expected at my age. I have started taking DHEA, but they say you need to take it for 3 months to get full benefit.

I had my hcg trigger shot yesterday, and we're doing IUIs today and tomorrow ... doing the back-to-back this time just to give it our all. I'm trying to remain hopeful that one of my eggs will be good despite the high FSH.

My clinic has IVF retrievals today and tomorrow so they can't do my IUIs until later in the morning. I had my trigger at 8:00, but won't have the first IUI until 10:30 and the second is TBD. I hope the off timing doesn't matter too much. They are supposed to be at 24 and 48 hours. I just don't want to mess with a system that works.


----------



## Mrs. Kim

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Kismet- Good luck tomorrow! Keep us posted. How high was your FSH? I was just reading something that said FSH is not the best indicator of ovarian reserve. They suggested AMH might be a bit more specific - have you had that done? It can be done at any point in your cycle so may be worth having done at some point to get another "look" at what's going on. The article I was reading also suggested DHEA as a way to lower FSH, so that's something to consider too. AMH is what my fs used to check ovarian reserve, too. She said it was a newer way of doing it.
> 
> My FSH went up to 19! They say it's an indicator of poor egg quality. I also have low AMH, but that is to be expected at my age. I have started taking DHEA, but they say you need to take it for 3 months to get full benefit.
> 
> I had my hcg trigger shot yesterday, and we're doing IUIs today and tomorrow ... doing the back-to-back this time just to give it our all. I'm trying to remain hopeful that one of my eggs will be good despite the high FSH.
> 
> My clinic has IVF retrievals today and tomorrow so they can't do my IUIs until later in the morning. I had my trigger at 8:00, but won't have the first IUI until 10:30 and the second is TBD. I hope the off timing doesn't matter too much. They are supposed to be at 24 and 48 hours. I just don't want to mess with a system that works.Click to expand...

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hatethewait85

Mrs. Kim said:


> Hello, thanks! Things did go well. I have IUI scheduled for tomorrow. I had 1 follicle at 22mm, [email protected], [email protected], and another at 13mm. I had to take ovidril last night. So say a prayer for me ladies. I hope this is it.

Sounds like a few great follicles! Hope the IUI went well today. Sending sticky vibes and lots of baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## Hatethewait85

FindingKismet said:


> Hatethewait85 said:
> 
> 
> Kismet- Good luck tomorrow! Keep us posted. How high was your FSH? I was just reading something that said FSH is not the best indicator of ovarian reserve. They suggested AMH might be a bit more specific - have you had that done? It can be done at any point in your cycle so may be worth having done at some point to get another "look" at what's going on. The article I was reading also suggested DHEA as a way to lower FSH, so that's something to consider too. AMH is what my fs used to check ovarian reserve, too. She said it was a newer way of doing it.
> 
> My FSH went up to 19! They say it's an indicator of poor egg quality. I also have low AMH, but that is to be expected at my age. I have started taking DHEA, but they say you need to take it for 3 months to get full benefit.
> 
> I had my hcg trigger shot yesterday, and we're doing IUIs today and tomorrow ... doing the back-to-back this time just to give it our all. I'm trying to remain hopeful that one of my eggs will be good despite the high FSH.
> 
> My clinic has IVF retrievals today and tomorrow so they can't do my IUIs until later in the morning. I had my trigger at 8:00, but won't have the first IUI until 10:30 and the second is TBD. I hope the off timing doesn't matter too much. They are supposed to be at 24 and 48 hours. I just don't want to mess with a system that works.Click to expand...

How was your IUI this morning? Back to back IUI's definitely up your chances so fx this works! Could you have given your trigger shot a little later so it was closer to 24/48 hrs? Either way I think it will be close enough. The sperm can live for a couple of days and the egg up to 24 hrs so there's definitely some wiggle room with timing of things. Good luck!!! I hope you get a sticky lil bean in 2 weeks :flower:

Well from what I read, the FSH should be less than 15 but one high reading shouldn't make you panic. Though I do know some docs say that if you've had one high reading that it doesn't matter what other readings say. Other things can cause it to be out of range - stress, illness, etc and labs are not perfect so there could be some element of lab error. If it were me, I would definitely check it again and see how it looks on another occasion. And then have a serious convo with my fs before spending money on IVF.


----------

